# OI girls chatter part 2



## Shellebell

Happy  and


----------



## JW3

oooh is this the first post?   

Just quick - yes I have done my trigger and in 2ww now so praying a lot


----------



## jooles

ach i just put my post on other page    think you can still read it anyway


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles - congrats on starting wohooooo

Jenny - YAY 2 WW, everything crossed and   for your BFP... come on garl... xxx


----------



## Shellebell

JULES MESSAGE FROM LAST NIGHT FROM THE OTHER THREAD 
SHELLEBELL 

Good evening ladies 

well we got the go ahead from glasgae to start our injections tomoro    was up at clinic this moring and had scan and bloods taken by none other than Dr G  got our results this afternoon, faxed them over and they called me in afternoon to tell me to start 

im starting with gonal f and pergoveris twice a day for 2 days then once a day until next wednesday at least when we are over again for next scan with them!!!!! cant wait to get started 

so thanks everyone for all your thoughts and posts they really mean a lot and although at the minute im not really an "OI" girl and invading your board  ive made a lot of good friends on here and hope we can stay in touch for many years to come no matter what may happen 

so......enough of that aul soppy stuff (but just had to say it) 

cmc - you header  to you and your bbq!!!! ive been known to have an aul get together or two but holy moly it would take me a year to recover from that  glad your enjoying your break and you will know when you will be ready to start again 

jenny =  and  and  for you and DH on "hopeful" 2WW - just take things easy and try not to get to stressed out or worried  when is your otd then?

penni -  - wow the weeks are flying in and hopefully you will get some clarification next week!!! keeping fingers and toes crossed you will get to start again soon and this wee board will be full of BFPs over next few weeks!!!!! 

ach bump sorry to hear this cycle didnt work out!! has your doc suggested a break for a month or so or are you happy enough to carry on!! sendin you lots of  for this cycle!

strawberry - bout ye missus!!!!! 

kd - hope your enjoying your well deserved hols!!!! have plenty of wee drinkies and chilling out!!

two babies, cowhat, joe/mrs joe, lilyput and suze  and hope your all ok!!!

well the chocolate situation got worse on sunday night  after a few glasses of wine munchies kicked in big time so we walked to local shop and stocked up with EVEN MORE choc and crisps and nuts - but we enjoyed it and thank feck we dont do it every week or ill end up the size of a house - next time hubby comes in with large bars of cadburys ill have to do this 

right ladies im going to jump into bed with a hot water bottle- freezin in belfast tonight 

take care everyone

jules xx


----------



## joeimpatient

hello my long lost best buddies!
                                              I am so so so ashamed of myself for being away for so long   . What is my excuse i hear you ask? well it is a bit pathetic but here goes, After all the trauma of family and fertility and the loss of twin 1 DH and I decided to take a break from the world of infertility and and "just" enjoy the pregnancy   what a load of cr*p i have suffered from almost every pregnancy related ailment there is and I'm not going to lie and say I'm feeling fine coz I'm NOT. At the moment my spd and forgot the name of the other thing is so so bad I've been in a wheelchair for a week as  i cannot walk at all among the million other things I'm suffering from that was just the last straw. But i keep telling myself that it's not forever and as long as there is a healthy baby out of all this pain and agony I'm happy!

As i have been away for so long i have no idea where everyone is at and because i can't sit and type for very long as my pain gets really bad i just wanted to let you all know that i haven't stopped thinking about you all for a single moment and that i love you guys and wish the very best for you.I'm really sorry i cant be there for you like you have been for me but know that your always in my heart.I will still try and lurk from time to time and see what you gals are up to.
Anyhoo take care of yourselves girls and i will deffo be back to give the news of when bubs arrives


----------



## penni_pencil

joe its just lovely to here from you...i cant believe the terrible time you are having, like you said, its not for long and you only have 12 weeks left, stick with it babes, you can do it...my thoughts are with you cos it must be so hard when its causing all these issues...just post back when you can after the babies born to let us know how you are doing.... thinking of you xxx


----------



## JW3

Joe - great to hear from you, I really hope that things improve soon    

Hi Penni  

Hiya Jules   

Well nearly halfway through this 2ww.  Was just what I needed to see Joe's post and to remember it can work      .  Been feeling a bit emotional and have been eating crap.  Went to a BBQ today from 1pm til 6pm and ate a ton so really need to be good now.

Hope everyone else is doing well

Jenny xx


----------



## jooles

hallo lovely ladies 

well hows things

joe so good to see you back on the board  but my gawd your having a hard time off it!!!! remember were all here for ya with cyber hugs and listening ears if needed  i know its easy for us to say but it WILL be worth it in the end!!! sending you  an d  that the next few weeks will be a bit easier for you and dh!!!

hi ya penni  well any more word about appts or tx starting again hope your feeling ok and im sure your raring to go again  let us know how your getting on!!!!

jenni -  - this is a hard time for you so you need to relax and destress and if its eating crap and your enjoying it DONT be feeling guilty or bad about it  just take time for yourself and do what feels right for you - when is your test date  

cmc - well how you get on at the weekend plenty of  &  i hope   when are you due to start tx again?

strawberry -  - hope your ok and ill be in touch later or tomoro 

well things quiet with us!! drugs kickin in ive a stomach that looks like ive swallowed a football, and cant be annoyed with anything except eating and lying on the sofa wrapped in my blanket although fair play to dh he managed to drag me out of the house earlier for few hours and we had a nice walk!!!! were off to glasgae on tues for scan on friday then we have another private scan here on friday and if it all goes according to plan ec and et week after!!!! ill be pupo on my birthday hopefully  first sober birhday in about 18 years 

hello and  to all the other ladies i havent mentioned!!!! just a quickie tonight to say hello!!!

take care

jules  xx


----------



## JW3

Jules - good luck for your scans, wow ec and et coming round really fast


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies!

Penni: nice to know you are okay and resuming treatment soon. Sending you loads of baby dust and hoping you get your BFP AND a full term pregnancy !

Jooles: congrats on starting IVF and wishing you well.

Jenny: wishing you all the best for this week...hope you get your BFP as well

Joeimpatient: really nice to hear from you and I am sorry it's been a tough time, but soon you will hold your babies ( is it one or two?) and you will forget the pain...or so they say..

Strawberry: hope you are okay?

Cowhatgirl: you have not posted in a while...Is all well... we have not heard from you since your great news !! I am dying to find out how you are doing... wishing you well and a safe pregnancy

Bump, Kd and everyone else I may have missed... wishing you all well ( a bit difficult to keep up with everyone, apologies)

As for me, I am counting down the days..I have 9 days to go !! I am fine just a bit uncomfortable with the big bump. I really pray I don't go overdue as it's gets really tough in the 3rd trimester esp at the very end. Sleeping positions become extremely uncomfortable and at times painful...I want baby out NOW !! lol !

Looking forward to seeing some BFPS in the following weeks/months 

All the best everyone !!


----------



## bump14

Hiya folks  
How is everybody?  Anyone close to their test date?  I am in the middle of the sharp pointy bit, LOL  
Can anyone enlighten me - what does pupo stand for??  Also, is taking a break between cycles advisable?
Ta


----------



## JW3

Hiya Bump   

PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise.  I don't think it matters if you take a break or not.  My clinic told me with the puregon you can get an increased sensitivty to it (so you don't need as much) but I don't think it stays in your system like clomid does.  Good luck    

Hiya Twobabies - can't wait for your news, good luck   

I am testing next Monday I think


----------



## bump14

Thanks for the info jenny    I had always wondered what that meant!  
I dont think this cycle will be the one for me -just a waste of money, as I have been under such stress at work that it has left me shaking on occasion recently


----------



## JW3

Bump      really sorry to hear about the stress at work - its rubbish isn't it?  I've had the same for ages and people will tell you not to stress but how can you do that when things are happening at work and really you need to keep going to work?  However you never know with cycles, a lot of people who are stressed get pregnant     so try to keep up the hope   

I think with me that stress is the only unknown factor so I am trying my best to do something about it without giving up work.  I've started hypnotherapy which really seems to be working and I'm going again on Saturday and I think she might make me talk when hypnotised - scary    .  Started going back to the gym again as well but only once a week with a personal trainer.  Just got some boxing mitts so can take out my frustration with a bit of boxing so maybe that is helping too.

My employer has been on the news a lot over the past year and now they are making lots of redundancies, I would really like voluntary redundancy but seems like I'm not getting it - typical.  Its horrible finding out that people I've worked with for over 10 years are going to be out of work


----------



## cmc**

my lovely's

hope everyone is well!!! 

jen  hope 2ww is going by quickly!  and great to here you have found ways of de-stressing yourself!! the gym is a fab way to distract you!!  please tell us how hypnotherapy goes  sound scarey  hope you also get a laugh out of some of the things you come out with  hows DH doing now? 

bump i took2 breaks in between tx! once after 1st cycle cause i was booked for paris!! 
then i had 3 tx in a row  and i took another break! i'v really enjoyed this time of and got back in the swing of normal  life
i dont think it is a bad idea, and it gives you time to recharge your batterys again!!
i feel more   this time round!! am ready anytime just waiting for    to show up!!! hopefully on monday! 
its such a shame you have to pay for tx im on NHS   but stay focused and possitive and IT WILL HAPPEN  

jooles  DONT you be going and leaving us!!! we will all miss your crazy posts 
and     and more   for your BFP at end of the month
me im partyed out and ready to be sensible and start tripping to rfc again anytime!!!

2 babies  good luck and hope you see your little one sooooooooon 

joe  just you hang in there it will all be worth it  

strawberry  hi hun  hope your doing good   thinking of you!! 

kd  you home from hols yet?  hope you had a ball        and more!!!

CHG  how you getting on girl//   good i hope 

me  as i said  am waiting to start tx again hope for next week as soon as   shows!! also made an app to see consultant on mon 21st to have a chat!!  but i really think il stop when my 6th OI is over! gettin to old for this lark  but sure il see what he has to say!!!

           
to you all
xxo


----------



## jooles

hi ya girls!!  

phew what a day!!! been up since half six so have just been chilling on sofa!!! getting ready to hit the sack now but thought id give ya a quick update  

so...........................over in glasgee for scan this morning but was dissapointed as  only 4 follies on right 2 at 10mms and the rest where to too small for them to measure and 7 on the left but very tiny    they reckon my system just shut down completley after prostap and oestrogen went really low so only starting to build up again now    they have taken me off the gonal f and im now on 300mls pergovaris a day!! they also gave me menopur incase they want me to use that! had booked into rfc for scan on friday but they want me to change it now until monday and send them results that day!! nurse reckons all being well we could be good to go any day from next wednesday but cant give me a definite date!! 

sorry such a short me me me post but ill be on to catch up tomoro and see how evryone is

take care all and sending you all loads of   and   and   and    

jules


----------



## bump14

Hey Jules; think im in a similar position.  1st cycle was textbk perfect, but nothing much on the follie front this time round.  Doc wants an oestrogen level taken tomorrow, so we'll see.  Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## cmc**

jooles  did you get scan changed to Monday hope so!!  and do hope those follies grow over the weekend   funny they never behave the way you want them to 
hope all is good for weds   and hope you are resting yourself 

bump did you start back on tx this cycle 

Jen  when is your OTD should be sooon!!  

i am still waiting for AF somehow i dont think it will show by Monday!!  no feeling of it at all!!!  it il probably be one of my dodgy cycles and take weeks to show


----------



## JW3

CMC - really hope you can get started soon

My OTD is Monday.


----------



## JW3

Meant to say not testing til I get home from work on Monday evening.


----------



## Patches

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? I've been reading this board for a little while and finding it really helpful so I thought it was about time I actually joined in  

Jooles - I had a similar thing at my second scan on menopur. The follies had got going but then just sat around and did nothing. I was pretty disappointed but they upped my dose and they got going like they'd been turbo-boosted (unfortunately a bit too turbo-boosted and I ended up with too many so the cycle had to be abandoned)! Hopefully next cycle they'll get the dosage right, but I hope that your new doses sort it for you this time round. I'm having a bit of a break before my next one - last time was a bit stressful.

Jenny - I've been following your story and I *really* hope you get good news on Monday! I know what you mean about being told to stay calm, and I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## cmc**

jen good luck for monday! we need BFP on here so it has to be your turn  
then after you it il be jooles  

patches a great big HELLO TO YOU  great you have decided to join in!!! the more the merrier  
what tx are you on??


----------



## Patches

Thank you cmc  ! I've done one cycle of menopur which went ok until I over-stimulated (started on 75ml then up to 150). Before that I was on clomid which didn't do anything. I haven't ovulated on my own since I came off the pill nearly two years ago (can't believe it's been that long - sigh). The clinic's keen to put us straight on to IUI when we come back from our break as my partner has low sperm morphology as well but I'd like to try menopur again first. They also want me to put a bit of weight on which is surprisingly hard - I know, isn't that an awful thing to say, but I suppose it's a bit more fun than having to diet at least. I seem to eat constantly anyway so I'm not sure where to put in my extra calories!

I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks again for the nice welcome


----------



## JW3

Patches - thanks hun and welcome.  I have overstimmed a lot and now I am on a regime that works.  I have 3 days at 100iu of puregon then continue with 50iu, starting low just didn't work for me.  Good luck with your next cycle.  I would love IUI, I've had enough of all the BMS and so has DH.  Have you heard that drinking fullfat milk and eating ice cream is good for helping you ovulate and might help you gain weight at the same time.  If you want to know more then google it as there are lots of articles saying ice cream can help you ovulate.

cmc - thanks I so wish it is going to be this time but as usual I don't feel any different.


----------



## Patches

Thank you Jenny! I'd read that too about full-fat dairy - unfortunately I'm mainly vegan so that's not an option for me. I'm thinking maybe rice pudding... Any other suggestions very welcome!


----------



## cmc**




----------



## cmc**

sorry just testing out things!!!!!
mad oud me!!!!


----------



## bump14

Yep, CMC, Im on cycle 2 now.


----------



## cmc**

wishing you all the luck and  and  for this cycle 

xxo


----------



## cmc**

me again
told you id be addicted if i could post like jooles


----------



## JW3

Finding it difficult to resist testing now.  Had to have a bag of milkybar buttons to keep me sane. 

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend


----------



## Patches

Keep strong, Jenny! Invoke the power of the buttons! Hope you're doing ok


----------



## JW3

Well very disappointed is another bfn for me    

Have decided to have another go this month even though timing could be tricky.

If it all goes to plan like this month then I should ov on Mon/Tues but then DH goes to Spain on Thursday (without me) so hopefully it will all go to plan and then we have a couple of days contingency    DH says we can have super-BMS on Thursday morning if needed    He still seems to be under the illusion that his spermies are like superheroes even after all this time  

Just really hoping it works out    

Then we should be able to have 1 more go before Xmas and after that we will be on IVF.


----------



## cmc**

awh poor you!! 
dont give up jen keep trying 
​ xxo


----------



## Patches

Oh Jenny - really sorry   I'm glad you're feeling positive enough to think of the next cycle and that DH is being supportive. Bring on the superheroes!


----------



## JW3

When I went to the clinic this morning my progesterone was only 31 last cycle, same thing the one that worked before was 31 as well.  Its a bit on the low side.  Booked in for a review appt to get an IVF slot early next year and going to book ourselves a holiday later.


----------



## cmc**

a wee holiday would do you and dh the world of good jenny!!
pick somewhere nice and relaxing  


me no AF yet!! typical when you want it it dont come 
funny i dont have any feeling of it coming at all 
this is probably one of those 13 week cycles


----------



## jooles

morning ladies

sorry havent been on much bit of a mad weekend anyhoo went for scan this morning and only have 4 follies 2 at 17 1 at 18 and 1 at 19mm - womb lining was at 8.7mm - so how do ya think of ill get on with those results? i was a bit dissapointed but as doc says it only takes one!!!!! was a bit dissapointed until somebody pointed out that its good to have 4 good size ones rather than a lot of smaller ones that wont be doing much 

so had a sober weekend and it was great - out at car boot sale early yesterday and got some great bargain - love em!!!!!

ach jenny sorry this cycle didnt work out - maybe now is the time to take a break for month or two and let yourself relax for a while not than you can totally relax but you know what i mean  

penni & strawberry -  how ya gals doing!!! youve been very quiet!!!

cmc - what is AF like eh  one month waiting for it and other months praying it does not show!!!! head melter or what!!! 

two babies are we cyber aunts yet 

patches  and welcome to our wee board!!!!

rite gotta scoot in work 

will try and nip on again later

take care

jules

ill be on again later to catch up on bizz - in work at mo!!!! thanks sparkly for your fairydust and good luck holly how you get on this morning!!!!

talk later

jules xx


----------



## cmc**

true jooles it does only take one!!​
[fly]good luck xxo[/fly]
​


----------



## JW3

Jules - good luck for your follies, really praying it works for you


----------



## jooles

another quickie from me girls  

ec 7.30am thursday morning and et saturday!!! which is also my birthday so hopefully eill get a nice wee present (or two)  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  

will be on again later

jules xx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - got back from hols on Sunday night, had a fabulous time - loads of relaxing in the sun. Now back in chilly London trying to resist putting the heating on! Having to cover up my tan in winter clothes already. Boo!

Jules - sending you tonnes and tonnes of  for Thursday and Saturday. Great that you know you can put your feet up all weekend after EC. Which days are your flights? Do you stay in a hotel or with friends?? I agree with the other girls - quality over quantity when it comes to follies!  for Saturday!!!

Jenny -  for the last cycle and loads of  for the next. Hopefully you'll ov before your DH goes away. I think it always helps to be ready with 'a plan' for the next couple of months, to get over a BFN. I'm so glad the hypnotherapy is helping too 

CMC - hello missy! Loving your crazy pictures!! LOL LOL

Patches - hi and welcome  This website is a lifesaver! Good luck for your tx.

Bump - that work situation sounds terrible, hope it's passed now and things are better? 

Two Babies - OMG your due date is tomorrow     Can't wait to hear your news!

Penni - how did your appt go? Hope you got some answers and advice 

Joe - congrats on your BFP - I'm sure once you hold that gorgeous baby in your arms all the troubles will seem like a lifetime ago.

 ... had my cons appt with Mr B on 28/8 which was a bit of a waste of time tbh. Asked why IUI pg rates were so low (all he did was tell me what the procedure was, duh) and whether he would recommend IUI or IVF for us next... he just kept saying "it's up to you". Good god man, you're the doctor, not me... and while I appreciate you giving me the oppty to choose, I am specifically asking (pleading) for your advice!

[sorry girls, rant over!]

Anyhoo - he did the forms for us for IUI although it seems there's a waiting list which I wasn't expecting. Clinic person was on hols but her off-sider thought it was maybe two months which would be November-ish. More importantly I managed to get an appt on 30/9 with Mr T (senior cons and clinic director) so that I can get some real answers and advice re; IUI v IVF!

Happy Tuesday everyone  Who is next to test?


----------



## JW3

Jooles - woohoo how exciting good luck for Thurs & Sat

KD74 - hiya, hope you manage to make a decision.  Hope you get the advice you need.

Well its done DH & me are off to Tenerife in January - can't wait.

Day 3 of current cycle & feeling quite stressed out, but not sure that makes the slightest difference given I really was calm and positive last time and still zilch.  Although I am supposed to be giving up decaf and chocolate I have cracked and currently having M&Ms and a decaf latte - oops

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Patches

Jooles - that's *so* exciting - good luck! Did they say that the lining thickness was ok? No one ever seems to comment on that at my clinic.

cmc - any sign of af?

Jenny - a bit of sun in January sounds perfect. And don't beat yourself up about the odd treat - I bet you're already loads more careful than lots of people who get pregnant willy nilly (humph). My evil is diet pepsi - every day I swear off it but I still end up caving several times a week.

Does anyone here get headaches before their period? I never used to, but I had several last month when I was on menopur (but early in the cycle) and now I've been having them again during my couple of months off. It's so long since I ovulated on my own that I'm desperate for any sign that my body might have remembered what to do... Ah well, better to be optimistic for a few days and then be proved wrong than depressed all the time.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## JW3

Hiya Patches

I get the following symptoms that I've ov'd as think my body reacts badly to progesterone, spots round my mouth and constipation - clinic told me this was caused by the progesterone after ovulation.

Really hope you have ov'd on your own.  You are absolutely right may as well be cheery until proven otherwise.  When are you due to start the menopur again?


----------



## cmc**

​
gosh oh jooles you dont hang about!! good luck thurs and even more luck on sat!!  
​[fly]hope you get the best pressie ever[/fly]

lovely jen some sunshine over the winter lucky you  

kd so good to here from you kido!!! glad you enjojed the holiday!! 
you need to go back to school and study medicine 
my doctors aint much help either they seem to leave it up to me!!! and i aint no wizz kid  what do i know about it all 

im of to see the proffessor on monday nite!! so he can rip me of another couple of hundred quid  
and probably confuse me too 
and still no AF yet  

sorry patches no headache for me!! but i know what you mean about signs! i now get very severe pain when AF comes and i wonder if that means i am ovulating that time?? they have all been bad while on tx so when this shows up i might have no pain!!! intresting
will keep you posted!!

xxo


----------



## Patches

Thanks for the info on signs and symptoms! The headaches have stopped now, but now I've got weird indigestion and what feels like a cold sore which I've never had before. I'm outraged! Still, if it really is a sign of ov I'll put up with it. I'm not feeling too optimistic though...

Jenny - love the new ticker! I had thought I'd leave tx until after Christmas and try to gain a bit of weight in the meantime to help my body out a bit. But now I'm feeling a bit all at sea and unconfident of getting anywhere so I might go back for one cycle before that. I just really don't want dh to have a stroppy tearful bloated-feeling dishrag on his hands for Christmas - it's his favourite day of the year! Plus his family will all jump to conclusions if I'm on 2ww and not drinking. Ever get the feeling this takes over your life?

Jooles - I missed that it was your birthday as well - that's GOT to be good karma!

kd - hope you get somewhere with the information search. I've read some posts from people saying they want to go straight to IVF because of the higher success rate, but I suppose that depends on your centre's record - and how fed up you are.  Are you on the NHS? Can you still claim your free IUI cycles if you've already done IVF?


----------



## JW3

Jules - tons & tons of best wishes for tomorrow, we're all behind you on here, praying those follies are the ones for you

Patches - know what you mean about xmas, I love it & want it to be a great time but all this tends to hang over it.  Last year was really worried with my sister due her baby in Jan but in the end it all turned out a great xmas.  Your right it does take over your life, even so have a few drinks I'm sure it doesn't make any difference, plenty of people get bfp when they're totally drunk.  I've tried giving up booze and doesn't seem to make the slightest difference

CMC - good luck for Monday - such a pain about the cost isn't it. Although if your prof is as good as mine I do think its worth it

KD - hope you are doing well

Hi Twobabies, penni, Bump, joe & everyone else

Well in a little bit of a mess getting depressed and sad about the last bfn.  Sure I can pull myself out of it but just takes a bit of time.  My best friend keeps saying it will work when you don't think it will so I have always thought does that mean my tx won't work then and it will be on a break but m,aybe it means now because I'm not sure I have any belief in this cycle.  Hopefully this is just a one off bad day and I'll be back on top form tomorrow.

Anyway going to watch that Secret Millionaire programme tonight it always makes me cry, so will help me get it all out of my system.  (I know I'm probably dead soft aren't I?)

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## two_babies

Hi Jenny

sorry about your last BFN....just to encourage you, I had my BFP on my 5th attempt ! Just keep at it.

Jooles: good luck

Cowhatgirl: hope all is well with you !

I am 40 weeks today and bubs has not made an appearance   I am seeing my MW tommorrow for a sweep and then on Monday again if Bubs has not made an appearance to book an induction date..

Regards to everyone else !


----------



## JW3

Twobabies - thanks hun well hopefully fifth time will be lucky.  Good luck for your sweep, hope things go really well for you & can't wait to hear about your new arrival.


----------



## cmc**

2babies thanks!! my next cycle will also be no5!!!
so i could be in luck 
good luck for Monday!! but hopefully babe will show before that  
bet your fed up at this stage 

Jen we could be lucky with no5!!!! you never know! i was giving up hope but its great to hear bout 2babies success 
hope your back in top form today kido


patches i know what you mean about it taking over!! i told a few close friends i was on tx and they were forever asking about it!! i got so fed up i told them i was on a break a few time!! bad me for lying  they all think I'm about to start cycle 3 
and a Jen says i think a wee drink wont harm you!! 

xox roll on Monday nite for me!!! and hope i get some positive news from the professor


----------



## two_babies

Thanks Jenny and CMC.

I do hope and pray that the 5th time will be your BFP...

Perseverance is key...never ever give up hope....Cowhatgirl did more than 5 cycles I believe and then tried IVF and presto got her BFP. I have not heard from her in a while though and am a bit concerned.

Conclusion, whatever it takes...whether OI, IVF or IUI....just don't give up on your dream of becoming a mummy.
It will happen..

I had a sweep today and the midwife's finger touched my baby's head. She cracked a joke saying she touched my baby before me lol ! so my cervix is a bit soft so that's some good news...just need Bubs to hurry up now. It's so so so so uncomfortable in the final 2 weeks more esp if you go overdue and all the baby is doing now is getting fat, I am so scared I may have to push out a very fat baby !!

To everyone else, wishing that all your dreams come true !

Love and babydust to everyone !

Two_babies


----------



## JW3

yes where is cowhatgirl?

Cowhatgirl - hoping you are doing well    

Getting back on top form now


----------



## cmc**

hello girls!

all is very quiet here?

what are you all up to 

we were away all weekend boating and doing water sports!! got a few bruises to prove it was a laugh!! 

two babies any word of wee one yet 

jooles how did saturday go?? 

       
to everyone xxo


----------



## JW3

Hello

Hi CMC - how are you?

Been for first scan of this month today and looks fine so far just 1 follicle at 10mm.  Back on Thursday for the next scan.  Praying that it will have grown a lot on Thursday as have to ovulate before DH goes to Spain on 1st October.

Hope everyone else is doing well,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

thats great news jenny! you just need a big more growth! plenty of time before DH heads away 
how long were your past cycles??

i still am waiting on AF to show she is a week late? 
but i am seening prof tonight at 8.30 so he will probably give me provera to get started!
i have no idea what i will do next!! but i will continue with my 2 remaining cycles of OI in the mean time!
im not sure about going down IVF route??
but on the other hand i do believe "whats for you will not go by you"" so i will just wait and see! 

xxo


----------



## JW3

CMC - good luck for your appt tonight then & hope AF shows up so you can get started again.  Really hope you get a bfp soon.

Thanks I think I should ovulate Monday at the latest if it goes like last cycle so that will be fine.

IVF is a bit scary isn't it?  But I think for us we have to give it a go so will be having this next year.  Going to see the registrar on 22nd Oct to agree a date to start IVF.  I was a bit worried about the egg collection but hopefully I will get lots of sedation.  The clinic I am it is merging with another clinic where they don't sedate as much which is a bit scary.  As I'll be NHS for the first go you dont' get a choice of who does the procedure so I am just hoping that my clinic staff will be able to as they specialise in PCOS.  Its so depresing that everyone in the clinic knows my name now, and its a big clinic with lots of staff.  I'm also worried about it not working, getting a bfn and how bad I will feel, but there's not much can be done about that, just got to think its a totally new type of tx and hoping to get some frosties out of it.  Hopefully there is a good chance of getting a fair few follicles given my propensity to overstim.  Of course if the OI works in the meant time that will be brilliant.


----------



## cmc**

hi jenny!!
the news it not so good for me!
feeling a little  today!!
im afraid its the end of the road for me!
iv been on this journey for 6 years and now i am hitting the big 40 in a few weeks!! i would have loved a baby for my birthday and have put a lot of things on hold! now i think its time to start living again!!
my next step would be IVF which i always was a bit ify about!! i have private reasons for not going down that route!
and anyway the NHS waiting time is at least 1 year and private would be at least 7 months 
so that would make me 42 or more?? by the time i would be pregnant!!! WAY TO OLD!!!!! and thats if it would even happen
the prof said i could go on list for OI again!! but considering that i waited over a year for that first time dont think thats an option?
On the plus but?
i got scaned last nite and the prof said i was about to ovulate from my right ovary?? 
so maybe it may happen naturally??
but as soon as i feel im over the tears im going to stop thinking about it! and as you say "you never know"

so im sending  and  to all my lovely new friends iv met here

and some irish to you all!
and hope all your  xxo


----------



## JW3

CMC - I am really hoping your dreams come true as well.  You are a great FF buddy.

Although think i know a bit of what you mean about having some tears then putting it out of your mind.  Putting ourselves through all this just brings back all the hurt & pain of the IF and so you can never really get over the disappointment while still ttc.  I've found it really hard feeling like I have to give up so many of the things I love to put this first like holidays, exercising, my career, studying.  All things that generally have much more of a guarantee that they will bring me happiness than tx.  

Wishing you tons of luck for the future.


----------



## Patches

cmc - that's such a brave decision and I'm not surprised you're feeling so sad about it all. I really hope you do get a natural bfp, but that in the meantime you get to do some of that stuff you've been putting off. I know a bit about what you mean about that - one of the reasons I decided to have a break from treatment was because I couldn't face getting to Christmas with nothing having happened, when I'd secretly hoped we'd have something to tell our families by then. At least this way there's no chance!

Jenny - sorry you're feeling worried about the IVF process. I keep singing 'what will be will be' like a mantra, but it's hard to keep your head up sometimes, isn't it? I hope that you're getting some good scan results in the meantime - and the staff at the clinic knowing your name is probably a good thing - less chance of mess-ups!

Nothing to report from me. I think that my weird side effects last week were down to the WellWoman conception supplements I started taking that week. I stopped them as an experiment and went back to just regular folic acid - and they went away. I'm glad but a bit sad that it means it wasn't my body ACTUALLY MANAGING TO DO ANYTHING ON ITS OWN!!! Grrr. I'm still eating like a horse but I think I'm going to cave and go back to the clinic before the three months I set myself. Hopefully any weight gain will help tx.


----------



## JW3

Hello  

Where is everyone?

Got another scan tomorrow just hoping it is going to be ok, very worried and stressed and not sleeping, oh dear feel like I am falling apart  

Hopefully it will be ok


----------



## JW3

Quick update,

scan was ok after all one at 15mm on RHS and one at 13mm on LHS.  Going back tomorrow and if they have grown enough then we get the trigger shot tomorrow.  Really hoping so.

Had to post this here because not sure anyone else would understand.  Me & DH haven't had any BMS at all as yet, last time was at least a week ago or longer.  We are both still really down.  I hope we can get in the mood a bit more tomorrow then have some BMS every day until Thursday.  

Bloomin registrar was well dizzy this morning she totally forgot to look at one ovary, if I hadn't said anything I would never have known there was 2 follicles.

Please please please make this fifth time lucky.


----------



## cmc**

good luck for tomorrow!!!
hope that follie grows!
apparently a hot water bottle helps!!
keep me posted tomorrow!
xxx


----------



## Patches

Keeping fingers crossed for you Jenny! I hope you and dh are both doing ok. I think its best not to worry about how often you're doing BMS apart from around the trigger shot. I get stressed about making my dp feel as though I'm only interested in it if it's BMS so I do get a bit funny if we haven't done it for a bit - but I try to keep a lid on it!

I had a bit of a stressy weekend too - I was away with family (without dp) and was feeling very low about stuff. My mum does actually know what's going on but it doesn't stop her being insensitive sometimes   Still no sign of any natural ov and I'm wavering on my resolution to give myself three months before going back to OI (it's been one month!!)

Anyway good luck everyone and keep us posted Jenny! xxx


----------



## kdb

Good luck Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW3

Pathces - hope you are ok

Having my trigger shot tomorrow night and clinic said BMS tues and thurs at least,


----------



## HendryHope

Jenny

Hope things go well for you, sounds like you're having a really tough time. Really hope you have some light at the end of this dark tunnel!  

Know what you mean about no one else understanding though, feel like a total alien sometimes. Been really upset lately with people asking me what I'll do if all else fails. Why do people think giving up is an option? Like you can just decide one day to stop wanting a baby with all your heart and soul? It's the one horrific thing that you try not to think about, because the implications are just too big to bear, but people think it's okay to wave it in your face and MAKE you think about it. It's pretty mean. "Why don't you adopt?" they'll say, like it hasn't even occured to you. Like you're putting yourself through all this heartache for nothing! Aargh! Anyways, rant over.

Having quite a relaxed month this month. Start Clomid cycle next month, so fingers crossed. Giving poor DH a break from BMS, he gets pretty fed up sometimes. It's so hard not to make him feel like a piece of meat, lol! Quite excited about starting Clomid though, feeling very positive!

Hope everyone is okay, take care xxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hendry - know exaclty what you mean I have one friend who is so matter of fact.  Anytime you talk to her she basically just says well to solve that problem you just do this and do that.  She just doesn't get that this is an unsolvable problem.  Feels to me like someone died - it is like just saying to someone recently bereaved 'oh just get over it?'  Sorry about the rant - good luck for this month.


----------



## Patches

If you can't rant here, ladies, where can you   ? I sympathise totally - it's why I've hardly told anyone. Has anyone thought of any really good but subtle put-downs?!


----------



## bump14

Hiya    How is everybody?  I know what you all mean about insensitive people  -AArrrgh!  It is so frustrating that everyone thinks that because it was easy for them, that you must be doing something silly/wrong!
Is anyone due to test this week?  I am due on Thursday, but I gave in and tested this morning.  Yeah, I know pretty stupid.  Needless to say, it was a    Is therev much of a chance it could be positive by Thursday??  Im not sure, as I have had a lot of stress this month, PMT and cramps.  Not exactly getting my hopes up!  But, still......


----------



## JW3

Hiya Bump - you are 3 days early - I will be sending over the pee stick police.  Sure it could all change by Thursday thats ages of time for your HCG to go up.  Really hope it does change we need some BFPs on here.

I won't be testing until 15th october.


----------



## cmc**

yea bump as jenny says its still early days!       all sent your way!!xxx

jenny good luck with trigger ans BMS hope you get your BFP you so deserve it  
you are testing the day after my birthday i will be thinking of you will I'm lording it up in a castle in donegal! 
(if you get a 5th time luck il be cross with myself for not trying to squeeze a 5th go out of my prof!!! )

hi hendry!! welcome this is the best place to have a rant!!! we all know very well what your going through  

hi patches Hun  hope you come to the right decision about your tx! only you can decide! 

hi everyone else!!

oh jenny CHG is still about i came across her on another board! you didn't hear from 2babies did you hope she is doing good!


----------



## penni_pencil

girls....first off... Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry for not posting for ages!  Ive been moving house and have no interney connection at home other than a 3 dongle which is terrible so its hit and miss whether I get on or not..arrgghh...anyhows Ill try catch up and hope to get it right where everyone is as its been so busy on here 

CMC - Im so sorry to hear this is the end of the road for you  its not an easy decision to make is it..many times Ive thought about giving up, so I can understand how hard it is   Do you know if you ov naturally in the end? are you going to test this month anyway to see? Wouldnt that be such wonderful news for you if you did...MWAH  My thoughts are with you as it must be really hard xxx

Jenny - praying this is your cycle for you, 15th oct your testing? Good luck, everything crossed.  This BMS is so hard, all I can say is thank god Im on IVF now LOL we dont need to have sex! HAHA  To be honest, we havent had it since before my last IVF! thats ages ago now.  Ive never been a big fan of sex anyway TBH, so having to do all the BMS before has really took its toll and Im completely off it now.  I do feel sorry for my DP though, he does understand though bless him.  Jenny just make sure you have sperm there ready and waiting for the egg to be released   The eggs only last 24hrs apparently and sperm upto 72 hrs 

Bump - You mad little lady...step away from the pee stick... and get them took off you until Thurs morning...Ill keep praying for your BFP for you this time x

Patches - HELLO...how you doing? Do you find the time flies between TX's when having a break? Its good though to have the breaks 

Hendry - HELLO to you   I know EXACTLY what you mean! I'm fed up of comments like...Why do you need to start again straight away, have a break... (this was only last night) Ive had a break ever since the 12 week scan showed my baby hadnt grown past 9wk3dys, that was 3 months ago now...what do they want me to do? wait a year? and the comments, have you thought of giving up as you never know if could happen naturally for you....IF IT COULD HAPPEN NATURALLY I WOULDNT BE DOING IVF NOW WOULD I... LOL  Sorry...i know its hard for them too not knowing what to say, but they should really think about what they are saying first.  I just bite my tongue and explain that thats not going to happen.   Good luck with clomid, i hope it works out for you 

KD - I had that with my DR when I asked what was best for me, whether to do IVF or stick with OI, he just said its upto me! argh  You have your appt on 30th dont you? good luck, let us know how you go 

Jules - Got everything crossed for a BFP for you on Fri...  I go away that day so I wont know, but I will be thinking of you xxx

two-babies - hope the birth went well, cant wait to read your post 

Strawberry - hows things with you?

Any girlies, for me....  I went to the pregnancy loss clinic and basically just talked her through my history and my 2 pregnancy losses, and she just basically let me know its more than likely the tests will come back normal...which is great if they do as it means we can start IVF again straight away WOHOO..any problems with the tests we can deal with when we get the results.  So..the bad thing is, the bloody tests take 7 weeks to come back! ARGH I was gutted! So we have booked a holiday to take a week away from it to help pass the time a little quicker   The results are back 4 weeks tomorrow, we go away this friday for 8 days, so when we get back its just over 2 weeks for the results..WOHOO then fingers/toes/legs (for those not on TX LOL) crossed for us they are normal so we can start.  The one problem is, if one of the tests comes back borderline abnormal, we have to wait another 6 weeks then do the test again! so that would be abother 13 weeks waiting...  surely I cant have even more bad luck and have to wait another 13 weeks  I dont think I could cope....so trying not to think of that at the mo   just trying to look forward to my hols... egypt YAY  I cant wait to get into the Sun 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone

I wont leave it so long next time 

xxx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies!!!! 
well i have to admit ive been posting on other boards and just lurking about here - simply because of the ivf treatment and "hopeful 2ww" but wanted to come on and say hello and let you all know im always thinking about you all 

things ok with me! in 2nd week now but having mad period pains over weekend and some spotting today  trying not to read too much into it at the minute but think rest of the week until friday morning is going to be a head melter although im back to work so that should put the days in quicker and take my mind off things 

so ive missed soooooooooo much over last few pages 

jenny -  and  and  for 2ww!!!!! will keep everything crossed for ya!!!!

cmc - oh ya lucky thing going to donegal - where ya staying? thanks for your pm  ill be in touch!!!!  wee cup of tea sounds good to me  well defo have to get that sorted

hi hendry and welcome to the board 

bump - im due to test on friday and i know how hard it is not to do a test!!!! i have to admit to doing a sneaky one already which was bfn but going to hold out as long as i can!!!!!!!!! well have to support each other over next few days   

hi to all you other lovely ladies 

right gotta scoot - chicken stir fry being dished out as we speak   

take care everyone!!!

jules  xxxxxx

penni and strawberry    good to hear from ya girls


----------



## JW3

Jules - good luck      really praying for you   

penni - good luck for the results    Egypt will be fab, have a great time    

cmc -     Donegal sounds good too


----------



## cmc**

penni hello and thanks for the words of comfort!! great to hear from you! 
well  AF showed up last week a week and 2 days late!!   and without all the pain i had on tx!  dont know what thats all about?? sorry i dont know if i ovulated or not? i got so fed up testing for that a long time ago! it was as bad as doing a hpt for me! so dissapointing everytime!   

jooles hi   good luck for friday 

hay girls!! we are going to solis castle on lough eske!!! please google it and tell me what you think! hotel or what??

must rush going to gym   
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

CMC - it looks fab, when are you off there?


----------



## cmc**

going on the 9th october for my birthday!!! lovely aint it!


----------



## penni_pencil

hey fair play  not long to go now..wohoo  You deserve it, go pamper yourself and enjoy yourself xxx


----------



## cmc**

will do hun!! thanks


----------



## JW3

Wow - CMC - can I come along as well?  Let us know about your visit to Donegal the hotel looks fabulous.


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls

Wow it's been ages since I've written to you all but I just wanted to say hello to you all as I think about this forum alot and how much it helped me -  and also don't give up hope as I'm living proof that OI does work - this time last year I was so depressed after over stimulating (which happened a couple of times afterwards as well!) and thought I'd never get pregnant but here I am 33 weeks along now with the little one kicking around and getting bigger every day.

You are all so positive which is really important - you will all get there in the end as well.

Lots of love.....will let you know when the little one is born so I can let you know if it's a little pink or blue one.

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Nancy - lovely to hear from you, yes please let us know about you new arrival.  great to hear about the kicking. & great to be reminded that PI does work.

Well i am getting more & more hopeful and positive this month.  Had a smiley OPK this morning and did some BMS before work and clinic said to do the trigger tonight as well.  So will be getting some more BMS in at some point.  With 2 follicles and lining was 9.5, I really think there is a good chance that one of these eggies makes it.  So hopefully it will be fifth time lucky for me.  (I know I should know better not to get too excited but may as well be happy while I can)


----------



## penni_pencil

Nancy its lovely to hear from you and know everything is ok...cant wait to hear the news the baby has finally arrived!

Jenny keep up that PMA WOHOO ILl keep it up for ay aswelll....BFP is a coming your way this month..YAY

x


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies  

CMC - thanks for the PMs, promise I will reply tomorrow  

Jenny - I've just read that you have a follie on each side + lush lining!  Congrats!!  I think a bfn feels cr*p regardless of how +ve or hopeful you've felt during the cycle and 2ww... so you may as well enjoy this time to be happy and feel +ve that you've created ideal circumstances for a bfp  

   

Hellooooooo to everyone else, promise to catch up properly and do some personals in the weekend.

In the meantime


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well bad news on our front AF arrived with a bang last night   phoned clinic this morning to tell them so they advised me to do a test which was    and then to phone them back. so ive also had to send them off a sample as well just to confirm it. dont know how im feeling to be honest think it will take few days for it to sink in. had to leave work early so now just lying on sofa drinking tea and eating so much crap i feel ill   weve decided to take break for few months and try to have a normal life without injections, scans, dissapointments etc and get ready to go again maybe after christmas!!!  we are thinking of trying the oi again as our hospital will give us them on nhs for 4 rounds then by that time well have a month or two before hopefully ivf on nhs which we hope will be round about may time - then if that does not work hopefully well have our finances sorted out for 1 more round of private ivf. after that we have no idea but surely one of them is bound to work hopefully   


sorry for me, me, me post today - might lay low for day or two ladies but ill be thinkin of you all and sending you all   and   

thanks for all your support over last few weeks  

jules xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jules Im so sorry to hear if didnt work for you, i really thought it was going to aswell   Its such a disappointment isnt it, even more so on IVF   You're right to take a break, get yourself some you time and you and DH time.  If you can have more OI on NHS go for it, you can do those back to back, whereas IVF they wont let you do another one straight away, you have to wait at least 3 months.. its a bummer. At least you can do the OI whilst waiting for the free IVF session (which hopefully you wont get that far) Im so sorry Jules xxx

I was going to go back to OI for that reason, but we have to pay for all our treatments   Its so expensive isnt it  Not only the heartache, but the finance problems contribute to it all aswell   We have enough money for 2 more IVFs and then thats it for us until we can raise more funds..bummer

JUst allow yourself to be upset Jules, its an emotional time you've been through...eat as much chocolate you like and drink as much as you like...xxx


----------



## HendryHope

Jenny - Sending really positive vibes your way, feeling really hopeful for you!  

Jooles - Thanks for your welcome, so sorry to hear your bad news. Don't apologise for me, me, me posts, this seems to be the only place I know of where we can truly say how we feel, and not be scared of someone calling us selfish, or self centered. So fed up of censoring what I say incase someone else gets upset. You're bound to feel the same, so don't apologise for focusing on yourself. Take care of yourself  xxx


----------



## JW3

Jules - I am really sorry to hear about the outcome.  I was really hoping it would work out for you.  Thinking about you.


----------



## kdb

Oh Jules    everything had gone so well I was sure it would be a BFP for you and your DH.  Sounds like a great idea to have a bit of a break, especially leading up to the Silly Season - and if you can do OI in the meantime then that's even better  

xoxo


----------



## two_babies

Jules,

I am so so saddened by your news....You are a strong woman and by God's grace when you are ready to try again, it will be a positive outcome...sending you loads of baby dust..

Nancy: really nice to hear from you..ang glad to know you and baby are fine...
yes this board was VERY supportive when I was tring OI...

Penni: hope you will start thing soon..

Me: I had my baby boy on Sat the 26th Sept, I only just got back from the hosp last night.
He was a whopping 8 pounds 12 ounces or 3.98Kg !
Can't belive I pushed him out...had a Ventrouse delivery as labour was long and I had been pushing for1.5 hrs.
He was a little distresses ie not breathing at first but he came round, thank God!
My hubby was so shaken and I was so out of it...zero energy...blood loss 1.2 litres...
sorry typin with one hand...
His name is Moyo...

everyone else...can't wait to hear all your good news...

sending you loads of positivity, baby dust, love and miracles your way


----------



## JW3

Two babies - fabulous news - congratulations.  Wow what an unusual name that's great too.  I am so chuffed for you.  Hope you both recover well.


I am on my 2ww now.  Wow we even managed to BMS twice in one day, I can't believe it.


----------



## Suzejdc

Hello all, and long time no speak....

Just popping in to say hello and see how you are all doing. As Nancy recently said, this board was a great support to me when I was on OI, and I hope that you all get your BFPs and can graduate too. I truely believe you will all make it, hopefully sooner rather than later, and the pain and heartache will be worth it. Sending lots of baby dust your way..... 

Two babies - congrats on the birth of Moyo, what an amazing name and what a weight! Now the fun begins!

I'm doing fine, now on maternity leave, so just trying to take it easy and make the most of the peace and quiet before bubs makes his/her arrival. Think we are just about organised, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't go too late!

Take care all, and I too will let you know when and what variety the stork brings!

Suze 
xxx


----------



## kdb

Suze & TwoBabies - congrats  

I have my IUI co-ordination appt on Monday and have a Q for you knowledgeable ladies...

My cons confirmed that having two follies ups your chances of success with IUI.  I told him I had one follie on 50iu of Puregon (OI cycle) and he said they would consider increasing my dose for IUI to 75iu.

BUT... I ov'd on CD10 or 11 when my dose was 50iu which I think surely is too early for a good quality mature egg, so while I want to achieve two follies for IUI how can I do this without ov'ing too early?

Maybe start Puregon on CD3 instead of CD2?

Or begin with 50iu then when follies are around 13-14mm up to 75iu?

I will be asking this Q on Monday but our appt is with a nurse not a cons, so I was hoping someone here on FF would know what a cons opinion on this would be.

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!

xoxo and


----------



## JW3

Hi KD

Can't answer your question but this is what I know about Puregon.

There are two recognised drug regimes according to my clinic 1.  start low then up if required 2.  start 3 days high and then drop down.

I find the second one works for me so I now have 3 days * 100 and then 50 after that.  I did one cycle where I started on 50 and then upped it later to 75 a day and that's when I overstimmed but registrar says this is the one they do use for most people and it works.

I don't think that having more speeds it up because even when I start with the 100 I still only ovulate around day 17.

I know this hasn't answered your question but gives you a bit more to ask your clinic about.

Good luck, Jenny xx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny - that is really helpful  

Always good to know what other people have tried or what other clinics do!

Did you ov on CD17 with Clomid?  I ov´d CD15/16 on Clomid which is why 11 on Puregon seemed early to me.  I suspect a cons would say that a follie will ov whenever it´s mature and I shouldn´t *worry*  

Thanks so much!
Have a great weekend.  We´ve just arrived in Spain for my cousin´s wedding.  

xoxo


----------



## JW3

When I was on clomid I was right on schedule day 14 most times.


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

well ive been awol for a while as getting head together after treatment and trying to avoid all things fertility related   but wanted to nip on and say hello and share this wee poem with you that seems very apt for all you girls on 2ww its called the 2ww broom>

It's come to my attention over the years, and from my own 2wws, not to mention the many hundreds I've seen on the cycle buddies groups over the past couple of years... that there is a nasty infestation that attacks women in the 2ww. The infestation comes in the form of the Negativity Gremlins. Now they usually start to make themselves at home in your brain around about day...oh 5 or 6 and, if you aren't careful to banish them out straight away (A feat that is nigh on impossible by the way so don't feel bad if you've been caught by them), by day 7 or 8 you'll have yourself a full blown infestation before you know it.  Symptoms of this terirble affliction are: You wake up one day and suddenly, you're upset, depressed, anxious, panicking about little niggles, panicking about lack of little niggles, giving your boobs an extra prod and finding them lacking and desperate to pee on a little white stick despite all logic to the contrary that it's too soon... end result is, those pesky little gremlins have beaten up all your hope and sent it scurrying for cover and now, they're feasting on your fears. Nasty little critters ain't they! 
There's only one way you can counteract the effects of this horrible little infestation. You have to sweep away the gremlins with your big fat PUPO brain-broom. Now you can't use any broom, you have to use the special one - you know, the one with the Fertility-Orange handle and the sparkly bristles that leaves a wave of babydust everywhere it goes. Only when the PUPO broom have been thoroughly swept around every corner of your head, will you then find that maybe, just maybe, there is Hope cowering away in the corner just waiting for you to give it a big fat cuddle after all. 

Where do you get hold of one of these PUPO brooms? Well, actually, look hard enough and you will find you all have one after all. You just have to concentrate really hard and it'll appear and you grasp the handle good and hard and....sweeep!  
    

seen this on one of the other boards and though you would like it!!!!
twobabies and dh - congrats on the birth of your wee son     loving the name and hope you are all keeping well  

jenny   - how 2ww going for ya? when is your otd?

KD - hope your enjoying the wedding

penni - hope your enjoying your hols!!! 

strawberry - will be in touch  

all quiet with us - head still up my   about what to do next   thought we were gettin another 4 goes with oi on nhs but they are now looking into this and dont think they can offer it to us as we paid for private ivf so waiting to see what will happen!! not going to do anything until after chrimbo at this stage so will give us both time to live life a bit without all the tx, injections and everyting that goes with it but on the other hand were dying to get going again although finances restrict that at this stage  

anyhoo ladies going for me dinner here - hope everyone doing ok and im always thiking about you all

jules xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

two_babies - so sorry for late reply, been away...but congrats! and soooooooo pleased everything is ok...well done gal for pushing him out!

Suze - hope all goes well with your birth, and its nice to hear your ok 

Jenny - whens your test day honey?  Hows you been? praying its your turn for a BFP xxx

Jules thanks for that poem, its so true!  I dont blame you for having a break, get christmas out the way and start again, gives you plently of time to PARRTYYYYY over christmas LOL xxx  If they don't give you the free 4 cycles just because you paid for 1 IVF then definatelt complain!  I know with me if I did anymore than 1 privately funded IVF, they wouldnt have given me my free IVF cycle, but OI is different..please dont take it lying down - which Im sure you wont anyhows LOL

Ill start with some great news I got woke up to this morning at 4.40am in Egypt LOL My best mates (Jayne and Jon) had their little girl at 3.53am...WOHOOOOO  is basically really just popped out! her first aswell.. called her Jessica Jayne.... how sweet is that Im soooo pleased for them both I really am, it seems strange that from now on when I see them, there will be a baby in tow LOL even though Ive known this for the last 9 months LOL

We had a lovely holiday, refueled and raring to go... WOHOO... its another 2 weeks this tuesday coming for my results, but...sod it, Im ringing them Monday to see if there all back HAHA if they tell me Im too early to calling, Ill just say I thought it was a 5 week wait LOL  I can but try can't I gals 

Girls......sending   to you all

xxx


----------



## JW3

Hiya girls

Penni - hope you get your results, yep why not ring they probably tell you extra time anyway   

Jules -     nice to hear from you, interesting idea about the broom, better try that if ever get close to the edge

Clinic said to test on Friday but I think AF may arrive before then.  Not feeling that positive but been so busy haven't had time to think about it as have an exam tomorrow and a job interview on Tuesday, so not letting myself think about it until after then.

jenny
xx


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies  

Good luck for tomorrow's exam Jenny    and I'm sure you'll wow them at the interview!

 Jules and Penni

Yep, had an amazing time at the wedding.  All three nights we were up til after 2am so feeling knackered now!


----------



## bump14

Hiya
Im just back from the clinic, and from having no follies 3 days ago, I now have 3 that look like they might mature and release.      I am absolutely at a loss about what to do if all 3 make it to the trigger stage.  Triplets sounds terrifying!  Has anyone else been in a similar position?  I think it would be very hard to give up andf cancel this cycle, but the 5% chance of all 3 fertilising and implanting!  Well, umm, thanks but no thanks!


----------



## JW3

Hiya Bump

I have cancelled before when I had 3, but I must admit after 9 cycles now I would spend more time thinking about it.

No AF yet, maybe I will test when I get home from work.  not 100% sure when I ov'd


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - good luck...keep us posted... 

Bump - In all honest, personal I would go for it... my clinic let me trigger on 3 follies on OI anyway.... but the choice is yours honey xxx


----------



## Patches

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on here for a bit as I had to turn the email alert off - I'm seeing people in my office now term has started and I don't want them seeing 'infertiliy support' pinging up on the screen! Anyway, it's so nice to read about good news - congrats two babies!! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you too, Jenny (and I hope your exam went ok)

Bump - I sympathise with your dilemma. When I overstimmed the nurse told me in no uncertain terms that if we went ahead it would be completely against medical advice, so I guess it wouldn't be totally crazy for you.... But I'd feel the same as you about the risk of triplets! I hope you're feeling ok about whatever decision you made. I had about six follies maturing so we REALLY would have been crazy!

I've caved in and made an appointment with the GP to get more norothisterone so I can start OI again. I only had one whole cycle off in the end, though it meant a two month break in total. It was nice to focus just on us and not medical stuff, but I'm starting to feel anxious about just waiting and waiting for something to happen on its own. I'm sure the hospital nurses will tell me off for going to my GP for a prescription but I could never get through to a nurse up there, and the GP is an awful lot closer


----------



## JW3

Think I might have a line, it is a faint line but it is there

Looks like 5th time might be lucky


----------



## kdb

OMG JENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

I was reading your post last night and thinking how much you deserve this - and how although you thought it had been far from the ideal cycle, it can happen when you least expect it!!!!!!!!!!

OTD is Friday, right - so a faint line already is great!!!!!!

Massive congrats to you and DH  

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Did a clearblue digital this morning and I am now 4 weeks today, so am booked in for a 6 week scan at the clinic for Wed 28th.


----------



## kdb

I am truly so thrilled and excited for you Jenny - you've been such a great FF to me and I know you'll make the most amazing mum!

Congrats again


----------



## bump14

Jenny, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - WOHOO  you go girll congats to you xxxx     

So chuffed for you both xxx


----------



## HendryHope

Jenny - That's so fantastic, I'm really thrilled for you!!!   Your positive thinking really paid off!! Good luck with your scan on 28th. Will be thinking about you!

You've inspired me today. I started my first cycle of Clomid on Monday, and yesterday I was feeling really teary and upset and down in the dumps. Had last month off to get really positive and ready to start this tx, and it had been working, I was feeling excited about starting and having that boost. But yesterday I was so depressed and anxious and so scared that I had set myself up for a fall. But hearing your amazing news today has really lifted my spirits!!! Going into clinic on Tuesday morning CD10 for ultrasound tracking scan, maybe a few more scans that week to pinpoint ov.


----------



## Patches

Wow - Jenny that's such AMAZING news!!! So pleased for you! Please stick around and keep us all company - and let us know how you're getting on!


----------



## cmc**

[fly][/fly]
​
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you and your DH


hay 5th time lucky 
good girl you

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies  

wooohooooooo jenny and dh!!!! that is fantastic news im delighted for you both!!! all the perserverance paid off   heres keeping everything crossed for happy and healthy next few months!!!!

cmc - ill email ya later  

short one from me as in work but will try and get on later!!!

take care everyone

julesxxx


----------



## two_babies

Congrats Jenny
5th time definitely paid off..

wishing you a lovely and safe pregnancy..
please keep us updated with your progress


----------



## bump14

Bad news for me, Im afraid.  Just found out I have 4 follicles mature, but we did bd recently (in fertile window) as we had been told there was a small risk of 3, but it would prob be 2.  So, I was told that it was perfectly possible that all 4 might fertilise and implant.  Unfortunately I have had to use levorelle, which has been so upsetting; especially after trying so hard to get here.  I had really hoped that this cycle might be the one.


----------



## penni_pencil

oh no!  Bump Im so sorry   Im really fed up with all these hurdles in the way for us all..its such a nightmare isnt it 

Are you going to do another cycle straight away or can't you think about that at the moment xxx


----------



## bump14

Thanks for the kind words Penni,
I have been told that another natural cycle would be a good idea before any more drugs, so in other words wait one out.  It sounds like a good idea to me as I am quite a lot of discomfort from the overstim.  Feels like my body has been through the mill a bit!  At the same time, its disappointing.  But my NHS offer for OI came through this morning at last, so at least the next couple of goes wont hurt the wallet, and I won't have to do IUI, which seemed a bit silly as we have no male factor probs.  Just going to lurk on the boards, enjoy re-aquainting myself with Mr Bordeaux, and generally trying to forget about things for a bit.


----------



## Patches

Really sorry to hear your news, Bump   The lows of this whole business are so tough, aren't they? I'm glad you have your OI funding offer through anyway, so at least you don't need to worry about that.

Jenny - just out of interest: you said you were 4 weeks pg - does this mean that you conceived before your 2ww, or is it because they date back to the last period? I can never quite work that out!


----------



## Shellebell

It goes by the 1st day of last period, so the earliest you find out you are pg you are classed as 4 weeks gone


----------



## penni_pencil

or in my case if you dont have periods they just add two weeks on... strange isnt it LOL... so basically, 2 weeks after OV if you get a BFP your 4 weeks pregnant already... cool in away that you're already a month gone 

x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello everyone

I'm absolutely ashamed to admit how long it's been since posting here, but I honestly have been keeping an eye on this board periodically during my absence, as you guys have all been such a support in the past.

I just wanted to pop on and say many congrats to Jenny.  Well done you - so delighted for you.

And wanted to offer my support to those of you still on the ttc bandwagon.  Penni, Jules, Bump and everyone else.  Feels like we've been here a long while now!  Sorry to read about your recent disappointments, but hope you have more success in the coming months.

Unfortunately my news has also not been happy of late.  After our first IVF in July we got a wonderful BFP, all looked fine at 7wk scan, but Penni, regrettably like yourself, we discovered the baby had died when we went for the 12 week scan.  Devastating news which we've yet to come to terms with.  But, I still hope that some day, we may all achieve our dreams.  So reading of successes, like yours Jenny, it truly good for the soul!

I shall continue to pop in to check how you're all doing, but forgive me if my posts are few and far between.
Love to all...CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

cHG - Im so sorry, I can't believe it, really thought everything was going to be ok with you  I really wish there was something I could say or do to help you, but from my experience, there is nothing   All I can say it make sure you talk about it, as that does help..alot. Its so unfair isnt it that we actually get there, we get the BFP, but then its taken away from us again.  Its like someone up there doesnt want us to be happy 

When did you go for your 12 week scan?  Did they tell you how many weeks the baby grew to?

Are you thinking about your next moves yet or is it still to difficult to even think about it yet?  You know we are all here for you to help you through it and here for any advice you may need to get back on the TX waggon

My thoughts are with you and your DH, Im so sorry


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi Penni

Thanks so much... your words really mean a lot.

If ok, I'll PM you?

Cowhatgirl x


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - so sorry to hear what happened      

Bump - sorry to hear about the overstimming, its horrid isn't it?     Hope you get your bfp soon    

Hiya Penni, Pathces, Twobabies, Jules, CMC, Hendry, KD

Well my weekend went ok and I seem to be doing fine so far, so just taking it one day at a time.  Going to tell my GP tomorrow think he will be really pleased


----------



## kdb

CHG


----------



## cmc**

CHG so sorry to hear your bad news!  just sooo unfair for you


----------



## bump14

CowHatGirl, I just don't know what to say.  That is so horrid for you; and yes it is b#*$#*y unfair.  I hope you are able to talk to someone about it, as it is so hard to deal with.  Sorry, I am rereading this, and its not really what I am meaning to say at all, I guess   is what I mean.


----------



## HendryHope

Went for scan today, have two good sized follicles on RHS and one on LHS, although that's the side with the blocked tube, so chances of that making it are slim, but possible. Going back for another scan on Thursday. I'm not exactly blase about twins/triplets, but I'm an identical twin and my younger brother and sister are twins too, so I guess it's in my genes anyway. She doesn't do things by halves my mum. And that was without fertility treatment! Will just wait and see what unfolds, not stressing about it at all.


----------



## penni_pencil

Hey HH Good luck for scan thurs.... looks like twins are on the cards whether you would have only had 1 follie or not HAHA


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thanks so much for your kind words everyone - it's so appreciated. Just taking things a day at a time.  V hard right now but we'll get there...

Wishing everyone loads of success... I need all the positive news I can get right now so I'm relying on you all!

HH - we've not spoken before, but good luck!  Lot of multiples going on in your family, but at least you'll be well prepared if it does happen!  And as Penni says, looks possible either way!

xx


----------



## two_babies

I am so sorry CHG...

just hang in there... I am really gutted...


----------



## HendryHope

Scan on Thursday went well, go back for blood test on Friday now. Should ovulate today, so been sending lots of positive vibes to my eggies! Weirdly, the past couple of days I have been boiling hot, despite the weather not being that great. Has anyone else had this with Clomid? I feel fine otherwise, so I don't think I'm coming down with anything, I've just been having hot flushes! 

Penni - I'm prepared for anything! Thanks for your support.

CHG - Thanks for your support and I was really sorry to hear about your recent heartbreak. I am so sorry.  

Jenny - Hope everything is good with you, will be thinking of you on Wednesday.  

xx


----------



## Shellebell

HendryHope ~ Are you just on clomid, or are you on clomid and injections for boosting ovulation 
Here is the link to the info thread on clomid... hot flushes are a side effect 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0
It's one of the threads on the clomid board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0
The girls on this thread are all on various injectables of some kind or another (almost a step inbetween clomid only cycles to IUI/IVF/ICSI cycles if that makes sense)


----------



## kdb

Hi HH - I had a few hot flashes on Clomid, esp whilst in bed.  I'm usually cold so it felt quite odd to me!  But like Shelle says, it's a very common s/e with Clomid.

... straw poll for all the girls on this thread... has anyone started injecting on CD3 instead of CD2?  I ov'd on CD11 with Puregon last time (injected from CD2-CD10) and that just seems so early.  Maybe I should be injecting from CD3??


----------



## JW3

HH - good luck for this month     , i got really sweaty on clomid, DH told me I smelled while we were BMSing  

KD - can't help you with that, cd11 does sound early though   

Been feeling quite sick today so feeling reassured that everything is working.


----------



## Patches

HH - sympathies - I had hot flushes after taking norethisterone last night and it was really weird. I've also had the worst mood swings I've ever had. Terrible terrible weekend. I even wondered if I'd asked for clomid by mistake as the side effects were so similar! Didn't help that AF didn't come along until a day later than usual so I was paranoid it wasn't going to work at all. Plus I've had a major falling out with my mum because she told my sister about my treatment when I'd told her I didn't want anyone to know. No wonder I had the weeps. At least I can start OI again now 

KD - I was told that it was fine to have a scan on either day 2 or 3 which means you might not start injecting until day 3 - but I don't know the effect on the length of the cycle. Sorry.

Jenny - good luck for your scan this week!


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny, good luck for Weds!

Thanks Patches - sorry you're upset with your mum.   Hope you can sort things out with your mum soon.  I'm sure she didn't mean to hurt you xoxo


----------



## JW3

Hello girls   

Just wanted to let you know I went for my scan today and all was well.  The baby was measuring 6wks and 1 day and I got to see the heartbeat.     Starting to get excited now.


----------



## kdb

Congrats Jenny!  What was your DH's reaction??  Saw on another thread that you've told your family - they must be thrilled


----------



## penni_pencil

nice one Jenny WOHOO 

xxx


----------



## Patches

Jenny, that's just *so* exciting!! You're giving us all hope of a happy ending!

Thanks for the nice words about my mum, kd. I'm sure you're right that she didn't mean to upset me - it was just unfortunate timing. I haven't spoken to her about it yet - I feel I've got enough on my plate at the moment. I've been for my baseline scan for this cycle though, and am fine to proceed after having some empty follies left from my over-stim last time. I'm starting on 75ml menopur again but am being scanned more regularly to try to prevent overstimming again. The doc has also prescribed progynva if my lining is still too thin part way through - I think it's an oestrogen supplement. It's nice to be back doing something positive again (never thought I'd say that about sticking needles in myself)


----------



## kdb

Good luck with this cycle Patches    xoxo


----------



## Patches

Thanks, kd   I'm doing ok - but feeling really full and bloated all the time. Still, people have much worse...

Just out of interest - how long do people generally inject for? Last time I was doing it for four weeks but I got the impression that was long. Hopefully this time will be quicker (but not too much quicker as dp is away the weekend after this one!)

Hope you're all doing ok, ladies


----------



## JW3

Patches - hope you are feeling better soon.  I know that overstimming is horrible.  I have injected for up to about 18 days I think.  Hope this time that it works for you.


----------



## amberboo

AGH just typed a post and it has gone

I've been on the clomid thread but have been prescribed menopur now so glad I have found you all as I thought there wasn't a thread for injecters who aren't on IVF

I have PCOS and am on my 1st cycle of treatment, 

Clomid 100mg days 2-5
scan day 13 no left overy 3 follies on right overy largest 7.5mm lining 7.5 mm
clomid 50mg days 13-17
scan day 18 left overy found 4 follies on left 3 on right, largest 7.6mm lining still 7.5mm
menopur 75cl days 19, 21 and 23 (today being day 23)
scan booked for wednesday day 25 fingers crossed for a mature folly or 2 but not too many

I am having to do everything privately as husband has a daughter from a previous marriage. 

juts incase this helps anyone else the cheapest place I have found for Menopur is ASDA pharmacy at £11.?? each. sorry cant remember the exact pennies. 

x


----------



## kdb

Hi Amber - good luck for Weds scan.  The FSH in Menopur is a pretty potent drug so I'm sure a couple of your follies will be nice and mature xoxo


----------



## amberboo

Thanks I am hoping so


----------



## Patches

Eek, if I end up on 18 days injecting I'm going to have to crash dp's boys' weekend away (and that won't go down well  ) I'm having a scan tomorrow so will see if anything's going on.

Hi amberboo - glad you found us! Good luck with your treatment.

Jenny - really touched to see you've added your baby counter  I hope it's all going really well xx


----------



## JW3

Amber - tons of luck for this cycle

Hiya KD, Patches


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi everyone

Just a quickie.

Jenny - well done you re scan!  Really pleased things are going well for you.

Amber - glad you found the board.  I don't post here very often now, but whilst undergoing Ov Induction found everyone here an enormous comfort and support.  So much so that they can't quite get rid of me!  Really hope this tx works for you.

Good luck everyone else.

CowHatGirl x


----------



## amberboo

Thanks CHG, really sorry to read of your MMC  

Thanks for all your messages KD74 you were spot on    2 mature follicles on my left overy, still only babies on my right overy so happy that I haven't over stimmed. I have been prescribed Pregnyl x 2 to give myself 2moro AM and then I should ovulate sat night so have been told to have BMS friday and saturday night.

I still have a spare progesterone test that I got off my GP when I was on the clomid only to do at day 21, obviously day 21 came and went with no sign of ovulation so I didnlt use it. Now I have had the menopur and pregnyl can I still use this test to confirm ovulation happens and if so what day should I use it if I am due to ovulate on Saturday night?

have been told to test in 3 weeks from now if no AF arrives  and if it does we are going to do near enough the same treatment again with Clomid 100mg days 2-6, clomid 50mg days 7-11 then a scan and use the Menopur again if need be.
Thanks a million
xx


----------



## JW3

Amber - Great news on your follies.  I think the progesterone test should still work as my clinic have been testing my progesterone on each cycle of OI that I've had.  The pregnyl does not affect progesterone.  Do the test 7 days after you have ov'd.  Good luck.


----------



## amberboo

Thank you Jenny


----------



## kdb

Well done Amberboo for keeping those other follies in check!  It's great that the dose / combo you're on has worked so well.

As Jenny says, do the progesterone test Saturday week.

Enjoy the    

xoxoxo


----------



## Patches

Glad to hear they've found a combo that works for you, Amberboo. I'm interested that they'll mix clomid and menopur for the best result. I sometimes feel that my clinic doesn't really think outside the established protocols and I wish they would. I hope your 2ww's going ok.

Has anyone here read anything about the different side effects and responses between menopur and puregon? I'm on menopur for OI#2 but am having much worse side effects this time round - weight gain, massive emotional swings, troubles breathing easily (that last one isn't as bad as it probably sounds!). And I'm only on week 2 of what will probably be a four-week cycle. I'm feeling really down about it all and really not sure I can deal with this if it gets worse when they put the dose up (I'm only on 75ml at the moment). I don't know if my clinic offers anything else but I'm going to ask when I go for a scan tomorrow, just in case.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## JW3

Patches - sorry to hear that the menopur is giving you side effects.  I had puregon and the only side effect I had was water retention.  Hope it works this time so that you don't have to have the dose increased.  Good luck with asking your clinic tomorrow and I really hope this cycle works.


----------



## JW3

Just thought I'd drop in to let you know that had my 8-wk scan today and all was fine.  I am beginning to believe now.

To anyone who reads this thread,

OI does work.


----------



## amberboo

Congrats Jenny, so exciting for you.

Patches, Sorry to hear of the bad Menopur side effects. I am very lucky with my clinic, they are fairly new set up, a satelite of the Bridge in London, my cons along with another used to have the NHS contract in the area but lost it due to the other cons being temporarily struck off for alleged sexual assault so the cons I have set up a new clinic at my local private hospital. He comes very highly recommended locally and I have to say I feel very much like my treatment is being personally tailored for me. I have my cons and my nurses mobile numbers and can call them at any time day/night or weekend, every appointment including scans is with my cons and his nurse.

I am however Private as due to my husband having a daughter from a previous marriage we are not entitled to anything NHS.
Good luck
xx


----------



## cmc**

hi all

jenny soooo good to hear your doing soooo good!!
roll on the next 32 weeks! wont be long!
soon be time for relaxing in the sun to!

lx cmc xxo


----------



## JW3

Thanks CMC


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - nice one, so pleased everything is going well for you.  Are you having any symptoms?

Well girlies...Do you mind if I jump back on here (The IVF boards are too busy and I was an OI girlie once  )

Its all good news, we started IVF again yesterday YAY It was touch and go there!  I got my period on Sunday...I have NEVER had a natural period since I was 15! and with all the problems I had with no bleeding with a BFN I didnt think I would ever have one even when treatment failed.. but I did.  Then my pregnancy loss results came back all clear WOHOO which means I can start IVF again, but because I had a period, they didnt think I would be able to start srtaight away. You can imagine how I was feeling, after 10 weeks waiting for my results to be normal so I could start, I was facing another 4 week wait because I got my period! ARGH  Well, in the end, they let me start, phew.  So Im back up Monday for another scan and if my bloods are ok, I can just continue with the menopur, but, because I got my period, I might have to take some other drug (can't remember what its called) but I wont know that it Monday, but who cares, Ive started! WOHOO

Im so hoping this works for us and the baby sticks this time, surely I can have any more bad luck 

Ive been for a job interview aswell, and they called me back for a 2nd interview, so im waiting to hear if I got that job, should know by friday.  Alll bad timing with doing IVF, but I can get my IVF cycle done before I start there if I get it.  I would feel guilty about taking the job knowing I was pregnant, BUT, If I do get pg, I wouldnt have known before I start,so thats not too bad...they wont be impressed though 2 months after starting Im telling them Im pG LOL oh well...there are more important things in life...I would feel guilty, but this is more important to me.  I was thinking of not doing the treatment just incase I get the job, then waiting a few months, but I couldnt, I just cant, Ive waited long enough... if its meant to be it will be

Good luck to all your girlies out there, sorry ive awol again, but Im back! WOHOO  And it feels good!

xxx


----------



## kdb

Fab news on all fronts Penni!!!    

Congrats on the natural AF!  And good luck for the job!!  If you get it then it was 'meant to be' and you shouldn't worry about telling them you're pg.  As you say, you know what is most important in life  

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Penni - tons and tons of luck with the IVF.  & good luck for the job.  Good to hear from you again.


----------



## cmc**

hi penni so glad your back on track!! sounds as if it was touch or go for a while!
wishing you all the luck in the world with this IVF   you so deserve it!
also glad your back over here on OI tooooooooo! 

hi kd long time no hear hope your good hun   

good luck amberboo and patches in your treatment    

xo cmc


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Penni - that's fantastic news!  Yay!  I am keeping everything crossed for that this cycle goes well and the final outcome is what we've been dreaming of.  You so deserve it... Shall be keeping a close eye on your progress - let us know how you get on.  And good luck with the job too.

Jenny - congrats on 8 week scan!  All sounds fab.

Patches - you asked about differences between Menopur and Puregon?  I've experienced both - Puregon whilst on OI, but Menopur for my IVF cycle.  And tbh I didn't really find them any different.  I don't recall and significant side effects on either, though did over-respond on both.  Sorry I can't throw any light on your side effects, but I would keep an eye on it if you're experiencing breathing probs.

Hi to everyone else. xx

We had a followup app with our consultant last week, which seemed pretty positive.  Our IVF cycle basically went really well - apart from the obvious miserable conclusion.  And he sees no reason why we shouldn't respond well again next time.  Plus we're ok to try again whenever we're ready.  We're going to leave it until after Xmas, but hope to try again in Jan.  Which is a terrifying prospect if I'm honest.  The thought of going through it all again is just vile - but the prospect of not ever having a baby is worse...

CowHatGirl xx


----------



## kdb

CHG    As you say in your signature, time is a great healer and come January you'll be feeling 100% positive again.  It's amazing the effect a new year can have on our spirits - I always feel so hopeful and optimistic, kind of like starting with a clean slate.  Let's hope it brings lots of bumps and babes for all of us  

CMC - I'm still waiting to see your birthday party pics on **!!!!!!!!!!!  When are you going skiing?

 everybody else


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Thats great news.  You have some frozen embies you can use dont you? That will make the process ALOT easier and cheaper.  I know what you mean about it being terrifying, but somehow, you will find the strength from somewhere to try again.  Like KD says, come new year, you will be raring to go and as positive as ever   We're all hear to help you through the cycle, and keep you positive 



Thank you girls for all your wishes of good luck  I need them! LOL


----------



## amberboo

Sorry dumb question here but I just want to confirm

I had my last folly scan on wed 4th nov and had 2 big ones. on the day the cons said OK take pregnyl thurs am , you'll ovulate (hopefully) friday 6th eveing, he then said if no af take test in 3 weeks making my test day wed 25th.

Now as we all know the 2ww is a pain in the ass and send us all crazy so In ahve read LOTS and cant see why my test days be 2 weeks after ovualtion making it friday 20th Nov.

I had 10000 pregnyl on thurs5th so that will be out of my system by thurs 19th at the latest. Am I working this out all wrong or is the normal date to test 2weeks after ovulation?

Thanks


----------



## Patches

Woo - hoo - so nice to see lots of good news! Congrats on your scan Jenny - it must be getting pretty exciting now?!

Penni and CHG - that sounds really positive and I hope you're both feeling good about getting started again 

Thank you for the nice thoughts about my side-effects whinge. I had a scan on Monday which showed I wasn't overstimming, thank goodness, so the nurse thought the symptoms must be coincidental or because I was worried about it. I never heard of feeling as though your backside was the size of Sweden as psychosomatic but I have felt quite a bit better since then so I'm not going to argue! I've been really busy at work as well so I haven't had much time to notice the breathing thing. I had two follies growing on one side and five on the other - just hoping they don't all keep growing! The nurse did say that the clinic uses puregon as well so I could go down that route another time. I'm going back for another scan tomorrow so am hoping it's all still looking ok.

Amberboo - I thought it was only two weeks too, but I've never managed to get that far! I hope you get a clear answer though - no point putting yourself through more waiting and stress than you need to. Good luck!


----------



## JW3

Amberboo - my clinic also said leave it an extra week but there is no need really

CHG - good to see you back, hope the new year brings you lots of good luck


----------



## amberboo

Thanks again Jenny. I'll test 1 week today then if of course my prog test comes back that I did infact ovulate.

xx


----------



## penni_pencil

amberboo hello!  Congrats on being on OI, and I have everything crossed for you for your text day a week today   I cant believe the hospital told you 3 weeks to test!  2ww is bad enough, but 3! nope, dont blame you for going on 2 weeks...Good luck

Just a quick question about treatment starting when on period (LOL I havent a clue HAHA) I started my menopur on day 4 of my cycle, and I thought I had just about finished, and my baseline scan showed my lining was thin.  But...yesterday and today Im still bleeding... could that be my lining is starting to grow from the injections, but shedding straight away instead of keep on growing? Bit concerned as I dont want to waste all this money on menopur if my lining isnt growing? Should I ring the hospital? Im not sure?

Cheers girlies xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Penni - I would call your clinic to be sure and for reassurance, but I'm positive I saw some girls on my clinic thread that said they bled for a few days while stimming, so you should be ok.

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks KD, I rang them, they understood because I dont normally have periods LOL She said we'll just see Monday when I go up for the next scan to see how its all going   Hopefully it would have stopped by then.. I perfer not having them LOL

x


----------



## amberboo

Hi

Penni, hope your scan went OK today.

I got results of my prog test today, 41.8 so I ovulated WOO HOO the clomid/menopur cocktail and a double dose of pregnyl , just 4 more sleeps 'til the tinkle test day, can't wait but at the same time feeling pretty negative about this cycle, just dont feel like it has worked, but hey I guess I'l find out on Friday.


Hope you are al well
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Amberhoo - its not over til yet! Try keep positive (I know how hard it is) On my last IVF cycle I was convienced it had failed, but test day arrive and the little blue line appeared WOHOO....so try keep positive xxx

Scan was really good   Got 6 on each side... hopefully this time we can get some frosties   Next scan on friday afternoon and looking good for egg collection a week today WOHOO! Also been given another drug called Certrotide or something like that, stops me ovulating naturally.  They are giving it me a precaution just incase my body decides it wants to ovulate natural because of having a bleed just.  Its cost me £227.50 for 7 days worth thats only 7 injections aswell!  All in all this cycle has cost us £3600!!!!!!!!!  I shouldnt complain though as I know other NHS and private hospitals charge more for there IVF cycles.

I got the job aswell YAY  They asked when I could start LOL I said straight away but can't do X dates LOL Still waiting to hear back now about wages and start date.  He did say he would let me me know today, but he hasnt... hope I havent put him off the with the dates I couldnt do (only next week dates for EC and ET)  I reckon they will ask me to start 30th Nov YAY things are going good for a change!

xxx


----------



## kdb

Yay Penni - congrats on the follies AND the job!!!!!!!!!!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news about the scan and the job, I really hope this is the start of a lucky streak for you

Amber - great news about the scan and good luck for testing.  Really hope you are lucky and it works this time

I'm not doing too bad, just waiting to see if they will give me a 12 week scan on the NHS or not


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny I was really shocked when I heard some NHS hospitals don't give a 12 week scan.  I think that it totally out of order, everyone should get it, specially at the 12 week mark.  Fingerx crossed they do, will you go private if they don't?

x


----------



## JW3

Hi Penni, I don't know if we'll pay for a scan because DH has recently found out his job is at risk so we're going to have to be careful with money.  Also we were thinking of paying for a gender scan at about 17 weeks so maybe we will just wait until then and just believe and pray that everything is ok.  Apparantly I am classed as 'low risk' because it wasn't IVF, only OI, and if it had been IVF I would have got one.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Just a quickie - am at work.

Wanted to say Woo Hoo to Penni!  That's sounding fantastic.  Good number of follies.  Will be keeping everything crossed for EC and ET.  Shall be thinking of you.  And what great news to have got the job.  Well done you.  Certainly helps contribute to the bill! You're right re us having frosties - 6 in all.  But our consultant has recommended that we go for another fresh cycle as my age is against us right now, so best to use my eggs whilst I still have some    But I can't tell you how comforting it is to know they're there.  After we lost the baby, it helped so much to know that not everything was lost.  Fingers crossed you'll get some frosties too from this cycle, though am hoping you wont need them... xx

Amber - hurrah for ovulating.  Great news.  Really hoping for a positive outcome on Friday.  And as Penni said, it's not over til it's over.  I too was utterly, utterly convinced that I was going to get a BFN on my IVF cycle.  Just goes to show...

Jenni - I'm absolutely staggered they won't provide a 12wk scan.  My understanding was that all women were entitled to an NHS scan at this point.  Agreed, not all Health Authorities fund the nuchal scan, but I thought all were required to provide the standard, 12 week dating scan as a minimum?  Hope you're feeling ok.

KD74 - thanks for your positive words and encouragement.  I hope you're right and that January signals a new, positive, fresh start.

Hi to everyone else - Patches, CMC hope you're doing ok.

We're off to Cornwall for a couple of days - driving down after work this eve.  Staying in a snuggly country pub, with good beer, good food and roaring open fires.  Cant wait.

Take care all.  CowHatGirl x


----------



## JW3

Hi Cowhatgirl - have a great time in Cornwall - hope the weather is good

I have had the 8-wk scan on the NHS at the IVF clinic so I think the thinking is that's my NHS allowance used up and they have said that 8-wks is good enough to be a dating scan.  Although 6-wk is apparantly too early to provide an accurate due date according to the midwife so they are still going on the first day of my last period which I know is wrong since I know exactly what day I ovulated and BMS'd and both the 6-wk and 8-wk scan agreed with my dates - grrr what can you do.  The midwife was very surprised about my huge knowledge on PCOS and asked me if I was a nurse or something (I work in a bank) - obviously hasn't had many fertility tx people before as I'm sure most people who've been through this know their medical history and any conditions inside out.  But at the end of the day she did automatically book me in for an extra gestational diabetes check which is was what I was expecting, so is all going fine.


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - I know what you mean about them being shocked how much you know LOL Its funny isnt it LOL

CoHatGirl - Hope you have a great holiday, and come back all refreshed ready for xmas and ready to start again in the new year 

Amber - How you feeling now about friday?  Im sooooooooooo hoping you get your BFP 

Patches - hows things looking?

CMC - How you doing? What you been upto lately? anything exciting?

Jooles - How you doing? you have a few vino's to pass the time away?

KD - Hows things going with you?  Has your cycle managed to stay put and the 2WW lumming?

As for me, the hospital called yesterday and asked me back up for a scan today.  She thought the citrotide drug she gave me might speed things up, so she wanted to check I wasn't ready for EC on Friday!  Thank goodness Im not because its my sisters 40th birthay party and thats my last day of drinking lOL  Luckily, the smaller follies are growing and the larger ones have slowed down, so all being well we'll get a good crop this time   we had about 20ish!  About 7/8 between 11-13mm and the rest at 10mm or below.  Back up friday for last scan, and taking pregnl on Saturday night and EC Monday morning and ET Wednesdsay afternoon WOHOO  Can't wait!  Im feeling a little overcrowded down there this time round lOL Last cycle we only got 10.

To everyone else, hope your all well... all you pg ladies or just had them please post let us know how your getting on 

xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi girls  

CHG - have a wonderful weekend away - all sounds very cozy!

Penni - sounds like your cycle is continuing to go really well   Enjoy the birthday party xoxo

Jenny - good to hear that at least your midwife is taking good care of you - hope you get the 12 week scan.  When do you start pre-natal classes?  (sorry can't remember their official name, I want to say NCP but that's the car parks!)  I am wondering what it will be like to be in a group where most women fell pg quite easily... I think that given all our histories we will be probably be doing even more research than the typical mum-to-be.  Hopefully replacing all the (in)fertility knowledge in our brains with happy baby knowledge!

Good luck for Friday Amber!  

Hi everyone else xoxo  Hope you're having a good week!

I am still a bit stunned but my 'stalled' cycle that I was sure was going to be cancelled yesterday due to lack of ovarian response, is now all set for basting tomorrow at noon!  Acupuncture booked for 9.30am but probably not afterwards... acu said that it's my choice but he thinks that rest is more important than racing to an acu appt.  Think I'll take his advice (for this cycle anyway!).  Big yay because I am taking the whole day off work as a sick day, so I won't have to feel guilty about leaving my laptop off  

xoxo


----------



## amberboo

KD good luck for basting on 2moro and enjoy your day off sick. I dont think NCT (national childbirth trust) classes start until the last 8 weeks or so, well thats when my mates start.


Jenny, how true, my GP receptionist was amazed when I called for results and she just said "yep fine no further action" so I said, "nnooooo I need the numbers" and she was amazed that I had anyidea what they meant as she didn;t. Glad your pregnancy is doing well, really chuffed for you.



Penni, great that things are going well and enjoy your drink, I haven't had a drop of alcohol or caffiene (SP??) in month and I am gagging for a shot of sambuca (how odd)

CHG, have a bloody lovely holiday, sounds just perfect, especially in this cold weather.


As for me, have had pains all week but still no sign of AF so today I feel a quite positive which I dont really want to as a BFN when feeling positive is worse than a BFN when feeling negative, A BFP would be fantastic though regardless of how I feel before test. One more morning where I wake up and cant test then Friday is the big day If AF holds out of course. Cant bloody wait to find out, been driving myself crazy.

Good luck ladies
XXXX


----------



## kdb

Good luck Amber!  Enjoy feeling positive!  Believe it can happen    xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - WOHOO Good luck..let us know how it went... you'll be on 2WW this afternoon WOHOO You go girl x

Amber - No AF yet? thats a great sign as your more than 2 weeks over ovulation arent you now?  Everything crossed for you for a BFP x


----------



## amberboo

No Af yet but I'm 2 weeks 2day from Trigger shot and 2 weeks 2moro from ovulation. No sign of AF at all yet. Still got pains but nothing else. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for a BFP for 2moro. 

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - tons of luck for the scan tomorrow

KD - good luck with the 2ww

Amberboo - good luck for testing


----------



## Patches

Amber and KD - good luck!!! Keeping everything crossed for you both 

Penny - that sounds excellent - really hope it goes well

CHG - hope you had a lovely time away 

Jenny - glad your amazing knowledge is getting you the tests you need! I hope you're feeling ok about the scan. It's v good to know you're considered low risk though.

Not much from me: I'm on a really mega slow protocol this time because I over-responded last time and not much is happening. They put me up to one and a half doses of menopur last week, but there was no growth at the scan four days later. I'm back again tomorrow but I'm feeling pretty down about the cycle, and to be honest, about the whole thing. That must sound really defeatist when people go through so much more, but ever since the doctor told me that my oestrogen levels were too low to allow implantation anyway I've not had much hope of it being able to work full stop. There doesn't seem to be anything I can do about that though  They're going to give me progynyva (sp?) if my lining's still thin when the leading follie is 14mm, but I'm only on about 11 at the moment so I guess it would be bad to give it to me too soon. I think I'm on day 24 of this cycle now - my legs are like pincushions! Still, work's so busy that I'm managing to stay chipper as long as I don't think about it all too much. DP's coming with me tomorrow for moral support - what a sweetie. The side effects I was wingeing about have gone though - I think I truly did gain about 4 pounds in the first week and then it all disappeared again. Weird, eh?

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## JW3

Patches - hang in there you never know when the conditions will be just right & it will work.  Good they are going to give you something to help your lining.  I really hope that helps.  I'm sure I have also read somewhere that if your eggs take longer time to matture they are usually better quality so hope this is the case for you.


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Patches, my first cycle was 34 days, started on 1 powder, then 2, then upto 3 for the last part.  They should be able to give you something extra for your lining, and I know when you take the pregnl shot, that also gives your lining a boost... mine was 6.7mm before i took the pregnl and I was worried, so on day of EC they checked my lining again and it had gone upto 11mm!  So that too helps....  Keep in there Patches..I know its hard.  Let us know update tomorrow xxx  Good luck x


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches - hang in there sweetpea - my follies etc plateaued for a few days so I know how disappointing it can be, but I agree with Jenny - slowcooked eggs are probably better than microwaved!  Yep, they wouldn't want to give you the progynova / oestrogen too early as it can stifle the effects of the Menopur.  Can you inject in your tummy too?  I found my muffin top belly was perfect for injecting  

Thanks for the good luck ladies - basting is all done... not quite as I expected because they couldn't find my cervix (no joke) and a sister had to come in to do it.  Eventually after 20 mins trying various speculums they found it (ooooowwwwww), then two attempts to get the catheter in and finally at 12:40pm the swimmers were sent on their merry way.  Approx 41 million of them @ 99% motility so DH did himself proud.  Was hoping to have a scan beforehand so I could get the final details on lining and follie size but I guess I just need to... chill out  

Now officially on the 2w+2dw (they're making me wait 16 days!).

 for tomorrow Amber - hope you're still feeling  

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KD congrats WOHOO  2WW 2dw..YAY  everything is crossed for you  16 days? WOW its bad enough 1 days without adding the 2 days! nightmare.  Do you test or do you go in for bloods to test?


----------



## kdb

Thanks Penni   They very kindly gave me an hpt to use!  LOL I poas last night with the trigger still in my system so that I could a) find out whether my 99p Store tests were any good, and b) see what a +ve looks like


----------



## amberboo

KD, ya nutter, good luck for the 2ww, I really dont envy you that.

Patches, please dont worry too much, I coulndlt have my trigger shot until CD26 as I had no big follies until then and even then the biggest was 20 and the next 14, the rest were all little 7's.

My tinkle test have arrived and I've still been a good girl and not tested, Bit scared to now to be honest. LOL what does this malarky do to us
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

amber - Good girl you!  tonights pee maybe too weak to register (depends on stick), so best wait until morning...you can do it..only 1 more sleep...  x


----------



## amberboo

Morning ladies,

As promised an update from me, Its a BFN I'm afraid. Oddly though obviously not happy about it I am not on the floor in floods of tears as expected I'm just looking forward to going again. The same drug cocktail of clomid and Menopur should hopefully work and If I can find another £850 on top of drug and scan money we might try IUI, Ive not had my tubes checked so am a little unsure if I should or should not try IUI without full knowledge that the little egg I finally managed to make last cycle even made it down the  tube. Will talk to cons re this before making mind up.

So just waiting on my AF and away we go again. oh have just worked out that if AF comes in the next 5 days and my cycle satys at the same length my 2ww will be over Christmas and new year with test day between the 1st and 5th Jan, I'm thinking with everything else going on it cold make the 2ww go quicker.

How long am I likely to wait for AF now, I had a great lining so it is all there ready to go anyone waited long? also the pee stick I used was a 20 cut off, that should defo register by now (14dpo 15dp trigger shot) as I am thinking of going to the pub 2night and not being the soda water lady in the corner bored out of my brain but dont want to do that if there is any chance I might be pregnant.


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber - So sorry  I really thought this was going to be your time   In the past I have come on 14 days after ovulation, but I think it can vary.  The pee stick should register by now, have you got anymore you can use just to see?


----------



## JW3

Amber - Sorry that it looks like a bfn.  Keep at it, it can take a few months to get pregnant, doesn't necesarily mean you need anymore assistance.  My consultant said it wasn't worth having IUI unless there was a serious male factor issue and he was right.  Even though my DH had 24% anti-sperm antibodies and higher abnormalities one of them has managed to make it on its own.


----------



## penni_pencil

I've been told the same about IUI, that the pregnancy status are no difference to OI


----------



## amberboo

HEH HE HEHEH AF just rocked up just as I was starting to get annoyed and a little upset at having to wait for it.

All go again 2moro, PHEW

Thanks for your support ladies
xxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

amber - it makes it easier knowing you can start again straight doesnt it  x


----------



## amberboo

Sure does,

I spoke to cons again since my AF came and he said do 100mg clomid days 2-6 and 74 menopur days 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11 and go for scan on day 13 or 14. fingers crossed follies will grow quicker this cycle with taking both drugs from the begining of the cycle and I wont have to wait until CD25 for a decent sized folly. Also hoping no overstimming.

Really excited to be getting going again with literally not a days wait, and can safely have a sneeky lil drink 2night, mind you feeling guilty about it already


xxxx


----------



## Patches

Amber - sorry to hear about the bfn - but really pleased that you're feeling good about getting going again. That's the spirit! I really hope this is your cycle.

KD - 20 minutes?! That sounds awful - I'm very glad they found it in the end! I hope your 2ww+2 goes ok - keep popping in here and letting us know how it's going, won't you?

Thank you all so much for your encouraging comments about my lack of progress. It really gave me a big  boost and made me feel a lot more hopeful. I'd definitely rather a slow cooker than a microwave after all! My scan today showed no progress still which I think I would otherwise have found really upsetting, but your good advice kept me going. Theyve upped the dose to 150ml (two phials) and I'll go back on Tuesday. Fingers crossed the micro-follies get going again!

I hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches - I'm glad we could help 

Did your clinic do any bloods?  When they were trying to figure out what was going on with me they took blood for E2 and LH on the Friday, Monday and Tuesday.  If the numbers increase then it indicates something is going on and you will have an egg in there (somewhere!).

Even though my LH was pathetically low (less than 2 when it should've been closer to 20), my E2 looked ok (went from about 170 to 400 to 600 which is about right for 1 x mature follie) which is why they went ahead with trigger and basting.  They said the LH was less important because the trigger effectively takes the place of the natural LH surge to cause ov.

Anyway - I digress - I like the idea of the slowcooker and the increased dosage will give you a turbo boost I'm sure!  Be ready for things to happen really quickly once they give you the go-ahead!  I felt kind of mentally unprepared because I was expecting to cancel  

p.s. Feeling fine today; even managed BMS last night!

Enjoy your weekend too - keep warm!!


----------



## Patches

Should that be like a flash fry or something?! Let's hope my follies like it, whatever it is! It will be a bit of a shock if they suddenly wake up - I've sort of forgotten what the whole cycle's supposed to be about, it's been so long.

My clinic haven't mentioned taking bloods though it sounds as though it could be a useful way of getting a bit more information. I'll ask them about it - thanks for suggesting it.

Enjoy the BMS! xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - Good luck for tuesday, hope those follies are growing 

KD - Good luck on the 2WW, Ill be joining you from Wednsday 

Amber - Did you have a drink? I did Friday, got hammered LOL

Ive got approx. 10 follies that will be mature enough for EC tomorrow, he thinks a couple more might be too, but wont know until Tuesday.  Ill know Monday after EC how many there were, but some can be too immature to fertilise so will be no good.  A waste really, its shame   Hopefully we will get 2 good enough to go back in on ET on Wednesday afternoon....then I have a few days off to relax and start work Monday 30th WOHOO  Its mad! At least (hopefully) the 2WW will go quick with startin a new job 

Hope everyone else is ok 

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - tons & tons of luck for tomorrow       praying that you get lots of top quality embryos


----------



## kdb

Ooooh Penni - very exciting!!  Hope EC goes smoothly for you  

Patches - let us know how you get on on Tuesday - I think you might be rrrrrr-ready!

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girlies... just to let you know I got 16 eggs WOHOO some will be too immature though, but they reckon Ill have about 10 that are mature enough.  They will call me tomorrow morning to let me know how manay actually fertilised WOHOO  Come on you eggs!  xxx


----------



## kdb

Well done Penni!!!!!!!!!!! That sounds like a good crop!


----------



## JW3

Penni - tons of luck for the call tomorrow, praying it is fab news for you


----------



## amberboo

Well done penni thats great news, hope you get lots fertilize.


Quick question, since starting the clomid and Menopur together over the last few days I have felt very sick and have been sick a couple of times. I know ginger biccies are good for sickness but dont really fancy them, I was gonna try ginger tea and wondered if it is OK to use in pregnancy (should I get pregnant that is) and what else is good that is also useable in pregnancy.

Ta
xxxx


----------



## JW3

Amberboo - I have been drinking ginger tea all the time and am sure it is fine in pregnancy.


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber - Jenny is right, ginger tea is fine in pregnancy   they say that natural ginger is better, found in tea, in ginger ale, ginger snaps, and ginger capsules   Good luck, nothing worse than feeling sick is there


----------



## amberboo

Thanks Jenny, Ginger tea it is then.

I hope you are not getting too sick with your pregnancy and eerything is going well

xxx


----------



## amberboo

Thanks Penni too

xx


----------



## Patches

Grrrrreat news, Penni! Fingers crossed for that phone call tomorrow  

I hope the ginger sorts you out, Amber - it's just adding insult to injury isn't it?!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Am back after my weekend in Cornwall - a weekend of good food, wine and walks.  Heaven!

However, being away meant I missed the chance to wish Penni good luck for today!  But clearly you didn't need my good luck!  Well done you.  That's a perfect no. of eggs.  I know how stressful the overnight wait is, but I will be keeping everything crossed for you, hoping your eggs have a great party during the next few hours and give you some perfect embryos!  When are you going back for ET?

Hi to everyone else.  Catch up again soon.
CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Great to see you had a lovely holiday 

Anyway...Out of the 16, 5 were too immature, and only 5 fertilised... Im a little gutted as I was hoping for some frosties, but with only 5 fertlised I can't see it happening.  Just hope now we have 2 good enough to put back tomorrow afternoon...I shall know at ET then   Finger crossed.  Last time we only had 5 fertilised and 2 were good enough so im hoping its the same this time


----------



## amberboo

As they say penni it only takes 1 egg.
Fingers crossed for you, hope all 5 are OK and you get yourselves some frosties too.


Re the tea thing, stupid question I know but I can only find lemon and ginger tea, has anyone found just ginger tea or does this not exist, i tried, asda, Tesco and sains.
XXX


----------



## penni_pencil

thanks amber... try holland and barrett they do just a ginger tea, but im sure you would be fine with the ginger and lemon, it might take the ginger taste away a little for you

x


----------



## Patches

Penni - good luck for tomorrow - Amber's right, it only takes one good one! I really hope you get good news.

CHG: welcome back! Glad you had a good time away.

I had my scan today and for once it was good news! A couple of follies have started to grow on the higher dose of menopur, and the nurse was confident I'd only need to inject for a couple more days. The biggest is still quite little (about 13mm I think) but I'm just so glad that they've woken up, and that the lining is starting to thicken a little bit. It was just nice to get such positive feedback and the risk of overstimming is lower with only a few growing. So, we're instructed to start the BMS from now, just in case, so dp gets some good news too!

I hope you find some tea you like, Amber. If you want it really gingery you could brew it yourself from fresh ginger.

Hi Jenny - hope all is going well! Did you hear if you'll get your extra scan?


----------



## amberboo

Patches, Glad things are moving in the right direction, So bloody frustratiing having these scans and the little buggers just wont grow isnlt it. I'm day 5 now so a few more jabs to go, I've also got an appointment for flu jab and swine flu jab 2moro, 3 injections in one day, i must be mad. glad I'm geting swine flu jab prior to maybe getting pregnant tho, takes the worry out of will it be safe for the baby.

Thanks for tea advise, tried the lemon and ginger not stoped me feeling sick although it is quite nice, I'm also on metformin now so no doubt gonna feel more sick LOL, gotta love this malarky eh girls. I'll get some ginger 2night and make some real ginger tea, why i didnlt think of that in the 1st place is beyond me  


As some of you know I am private as DH has a daughter from his previous marriage. Having read on this forum various stories of other PCT's allowing people in my situation financial help I decided to try and get some help myself.

I have spoken to my GP today and he seemed pretty interested in what I had to say, I went in with loads of information. He said he may need me to provide evidence and he will be speaking to the senior partner tonight in regard to hopefully appealing.

If nothing else it will at least keep my brain occupied during the next 2ww but fingers crossed it works and myself and the many other couples out there being treated unfairly within the N(ATIONAL)HS system.

xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

patches...wohoo thats great news, come on you follies!

Amber - Maybe your dr's might fund a couple of cycles for you, my dr's did, they funding 3 OI's for me, and the PCT funded x1 IVF, but because I had a m/c just before my funded cycle they said I shouldnt of had my funded cycle as I had become pg!  OMG imagine at the time if it had been taken off me just after y m/c... I would have played havoc with them!  Now, because I've been pg, I can't even apply for funding until another 3 years time! great..   so we're funding all ours at the moment..its so expensive though isnt it


----------



## amberboo

That would be great Penni, I really hope I get something out of them, So far I have not had anything, I even had to pay for my clomid. Its so frustrating isnlt it, I have no problem if the rules were set and it was the same for everyone but I cant accept that if you live in a differerent town the rules are different, we dont have differing rates of taxes in different towns. 

Fortunately I have not had to  have IVF and I really hope I dont have 2 but we are talking IUI now and I just dont know if I can afford it over and over again, infact I quite simply cant afford it.

Funny as my PCT allows funding if neither of you have a "living child", seems like your PCT see things differently. OOOHHH it does wind me up.

Fingers crossed for you so you dont have to worry about the stupid system anymore.

xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi girls   

Penni - good luck for ET      

Patches - great news about your scan, 13mm sounds good, it doesn't have that far to grow, does it have to be 17mm?   

Amber - good luck with your appeal, think you probably have a good chance as a lot of PCTs seem to turnover the decision if the child is not living with you   

This postcode lottery is so annoying, I read elsewhere on here that a couple where the DH had children were getting 4 funded cycles.  Great for them, but must admit I was mad cos me & my DH don't have any kids and were looking at paying, but at least we don't have to now.  My PCT would pay for up to 12 months of OI so that was really good provision compared to elsewhere.  I guess they figure it will save them money on IVF, however my 5 cycles of OI so far has cost more than the one IVF cycle we would have got.  In my PCT I think the IVF funding stays there until you have a live birth.

I've written to my MP re the IVF provision in our area, the more letters he gets the better.  The conservative candidate even said to me that if I could get a group of people he would hold a meeting about it to raise awareness.

Re the next scan the NHS have said I don't get a 12-week scan, so we've decided to pay for one on the 9th Dec because there is no way I can wait until 20 weeks to see that everything is ok.


----------



## kdb

Hi Jenny - I'd do the same as you with the extra scan.  Hope you're doing well and enjoying being pg


----------



## Patches

Just back from what should have been my last scan - but the leading follie's still not big enough (16mm) so yet more injecting for me, and another appointment on Saturday. There were quite a lot of small follies too, so 'm convinced I'm going to overstimulate again, and am feeling pretty downcast (again). No more growth on the lining either - still only 6.2 mm

I hope you're all having a better time of it - I hope the ginger does the trick, Amber, and really good luck with appealing for more funding, too. 

Good luck for ET, Penni xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - Don't worry about the lining as the pregnl gives it an extra boost  Its a shame you can't get started on BMS, but hang in there, Im sure come saturday the leading follie will be over 18mm so you can start YAY fingers crossed

As for me... we had 2 good enough to put back YAY 1 was at 5 cell stage and one at 4 cell.  The embryos are graded on 2 things aswell, the shape of the cells and the fragments that come away when they divide.  The best result for shape is a 5, and best result for the fragments is a 4... both ours were 3-3 grading YAY Dr Shah (who did my ET) said the embryos were the same as on my last cycle (except 1 is a 5 cell which is better) and he's really positive about it YAY  so fingers crossed girlies.  Im supposed to test 9th Dec (thats your 12 week scan isnt it Jenny? hopefully good vibes because of that ), but Im off work the 8th, so Im going to test then...then I can either cry myself into my vodka LOL or have the day off to digest that Im pg again... God I hope so.... it would be the best xmas pressie.... and I so hope its twins   They said I could have a 6 week scan if I get pg, which that means that would be on the 23rd Dec... how ace would it be to see the little heartbeats of our babies 2 days before xmas....

Got to get positive about it!  Oh, we didnt have any to freeze 

xxx


----------



## Patches

Penni, that's *such* fantastic news!!! I'm so pleased, and it's great that you're feeling so positive. It can't possibly hurt and it will help the time pass. I have everything crossed for you   Thank you for the positive vibes for me too. I'm such an old whinge these days. I don't know how dp puts up with it. I should take my own advice and be positive until proven otherwise, shouldn't I?! xx


----------



## amberboo

Penni, Thats great, I really hope the next 2weeks goes as quickly as possible.

Patches, I'm sure them damn follies will get there, I know just how frustrating multiple scans waiting for the buggers to grow can be, I walked out of 2 of mine crying and cursing my body for being so innept. and as Penni says the pregnyl will give an extra boost to your lining too. 

Jenny hope you and bean are well.

I'm on cd 7 today and have my 1st tracking scan on tuesday (and move house), really hoping it is just the one scan scan this month and I can get on with BMS next week in our new home.

Sickness seems a little better today and I took my last Clomid last night so am just on the Menopur and Metformin now so hopefully it was the Clomid making me sick and it will all go away.

xxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

amber - 2 of my friends who had clomid both suffered  both had terrible mood swings and felt completely low on it...  I dont think its a very nice drug to take, thank goodness your off it now 

xxx


----------



## amberboo

mood swings, me no......... well unless you count crying because husband was taking the dogs for a walk and I was gonna miss them  and more worryingly uncontrollably sobbing my heart out because Orange won't let me upgrade to the iphone as my contract isn't up until January 4th.

Yep I'd say there is a chance that I might be suffering from mood swings, infact they are so bad at times that my DH told me to move out for the week whilst he packs the house and moves cos I was just gonna be a nightmare  . Stupidly I felt bad not helping move and stayed to help


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news about the ET, good luck for the 2ww.  Yep that is my scan day, will be thinking about you testing on the 8th, really hope it works for you

Pathces hope your follicle has had a growth spurt on your next scan, you never know things can change so quick.


----------



## Patches

Clomid is evil - I hope you feel better now you're off it, Amber. Good luck with the house move! It's good having distractions anyway - I have to make 36 cupcakes for the weekend which will hopefully take my mind off things  In fact I think that we should all be prescribed cupcakes for stress and mood swings on the NHS. In the meantime I will try to take all your sensible and kind words to heart and concentrate on willing just ONE follie to grow by Saturday!


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber yes sorry, good luck on the move..that cant help either   It does sound like you've been having a bad time of it 

Cupcakes... mmmhhhh now you have my attention HAHA  im off to the supermarket in a minute so I might just get some to make for me and DH, although he likes the chocolate ones and I like the sponge... maybe both LOL (I only buy the ones where you add egg and water HA HA)


----------



## amberboo

MMM cup cakes, really fancy some now. I love baking but cant stand the mess so it puts me off.

xx


----------



## kdb

Ooooh I love making cupcakes!  Patches I made some pineapple and coconut ones recently with lime, cream cheese and coconut icing - they were good!  Can totally understand how you feel about not responding as quickly as you'd like - this cycle I was convinced it was going to be cancelled but you are so close with a 16mm follie!  By Saturday I reckon it'll be 20mm+ and your lining will be at least 1.5mm thicker too I'm sure.  Keep positive sweetpea!!

Penni - congratulations, those embies sound in terrific shape!  I hope Santa comes early for you (and dare I say it, me too  )   

Amber, had to giggle about your iPhone tears  

 Jenny!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Oooh good luck Penni!  So delighted to hear you're PUPO.  Great result.  I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you my lovely.  You so deserve this...xx

CowHatGirl xx


----------



## Patches

kd - those cupcakes sound lush! I hope you all got your cupcake fix   I have twelve vanilla ones cooling, six vanilla and six chocolate in the oven, another batch of chocolate ready to go, and a pile of ingredients ready to be made into banana ones. Mmmmn. But you're right, Amber - the kitchen is a complete tip and I haven't even started on the buttercream yet. Heaven knows when I'm going to get to bed tonight. Does this at all sound like distraction techniques to anyone?! Just one more sleep until I know if I have one super strong follie or a whole crowd of middlies who are going to scupper the whole thing. Since we have to take the cupcakes to a kiddie tea party which will be full of babies and pregnant women, I know which one I'm hoping for...

I hope you're feeling better off the clomid, Amber, and that all the 2ww-ers are keeping strong!


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches good luck for today, Im hoping too that super follie comes through, let us know as soon as you can xxx

(Can you PM me the receipe to the cupcakes please LOL the vanilla ones? cheers) (and the buttercream HAHA)THANK YOU xxx


----------



## Patches

Thank you honey  Unfortunately the news at the scan wasn't so great - leading follie has given up at 16mm and not grown at all, and the others are roaring up behind. I'm going back AGAIN tomorrow, but am expecting to be told I've over-stimulated again  Bit gutted but surprisingly level-headed about it at the moment. I suspect I'll be upset tomorrow, and not really sure what to do next.

On a happier note, here's the link to the vanilla cupcakes, and there's a link at the bottom to the buttercream icing, too. I held half the mixture of both cupcake and buttercream back and added some cocoa powder to make chocolate ones. They were yum 
http://www.recipelink.com/cookbooks/2005/0743246616_2.html

/links


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh Patches, Im so sorry, what is going on?  I really thought that follie would have been there for you   How many are roaring up behind it?  Let us know how today goes.  Have they kept you on the same doseage?

(Thanks for the link  )


----------



## JW3

Patches - really sorry to hear about the possible over-stim.  Really hoping that it isn't and that things change before the next scan.  Tons of luck


----------



## amberboo

Oh Patches I am sorry, lets hope that they dont all catch up and you dont over stim. 


I have my scan 2night, althought I took clomid and menopur in the same cycle last month they were taken at different times, this month I have taken them all at the same time and am scared that I might over stim too, in saying that I am alsoi scared that I wont have grown any decent follies, LOL this messes with our heads doesn't it.


----------



## kdb

Hang in there Patches, so much can change in just a couple of days.  REALLY hope today's scan brought better news xoxoxo


----------



## Patches

Hi ladies! Thank you so much for your sympathies - now I REALLY need your advice. I've just come back from my scan, and I had 1x18mm, 1x16mm, and three more at about 14mm (or possibly 2 at 14 and 1 at 15). It was so borderline that the nurse went to check with the nice doctor, and he said we could go ahead. I was over the moon as I'd been completely convinced it was all over. But then the nurse checked the details of the protocol which said no-go for 5 or more follicles of 15mm or above (or at any rate, what I have). So she had to tell me to avoid intercourse, and I had to sign a form to say that this was the medical advice. I asked her if I would be totally crazy to go ahead anyway, and she said that it would be irresponsible of them to say anything but don't do it, but that I wouldn't be the first.

So now I'm really in a dilemma. I don't think that the nurse was really giving me a nudge nudge wink wink - more that she understood my position. But the fact that the consultant would have said yes go ahead, and this is truly the first time we would ever have had a chance of conceiving (because I don't ovulate) is really making me feel I'm going to go ahead anyway. My lining's still pretty thin - 6.9mm and dp's SA is low enough that the risks of really even conceiving one is low - but I feel I just can't stand losing yet another cycle.

Has anyone else been in this position? I know it's been debated on these boards before, but being so borderline I feel it's even less clear-cut than usual. I think that in the USA they're much less strict. Any advice very gratefully received!

I had some more news from the nurse which may interest a lot of you - though not in a good way, I'm afraid. Apparently there is talk of not funding OI on the NHS any more as it's expensive for the success rate (my mammoth 5-weeks of menopur would apparently have cost the NHS about £1000!). It's only murmering at the moment, but the nurse thinks that it will go through at some stage. IUI wouldn't be affected, or IVF, but straight OI would. Great, huh?

Amber: really good luck with your scan, and I truly hope that you aren't in the same position as me. If I've learned anything this cycle it's that there is no point second-guessing your body as it will always do something completely random and unexpected. Sorry for the long post and general demandingness in the last week or so - I really appreciate all your support. I have to go and calm my cats down now - my sister was here with her 1 year old and her 3 year old this weekend and they've been hiding under the bed since Sunday morning.


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches... If it were me, I would go ahead anyway....you only have 1 at 18mm, thats the minimum my hospital say they have to be to conceive....but its totally upto you   My hospital also let me carry on if I have 3 leading follies, as 2 of my OI cycles I had 3 above 18mm 

Amber - hope your scan has gone ok, let us know


----------



## JW3

Patches I had two follicles on my succesful cycle and only 1 of them made it.  However its worth seriously thinking whether you could cope with triplets or more.  My clinic said 14mm can provide an embryo that results in a birth so when I had three follicles we decided not to go ahead because there is no way DH & me could cope with 3 babies.  However they did say if I had been 40 at the time they would have advised me to go ahead anyway.      

The counsellor at my clinic told me that all funding was likely to be cut across the board but I think it all depends on your PCT.  The consultant in charge of the clinic I am with has a special interest in PCOS and I think that's why the OI funding is so good where I live.  A lot of PCT areas don't fund OI now or just don't offer it in the area.

Amber     hope it went well

Hi Penni


----------



## amberboo

Patches, I know what I would do but I think it comes down to  the logistics of multiples and if it works for you as a family, I only work 2 hrs a day so loosing that money would not make a massive difference to us as a family but if I worked full time the loss of earnings would be huge and putting 2 or 3 babies into childcare is a lot more than just the one so giving up work would almost be a must. let us know what you decide.

I'm not entitled (yet but I am fighting) to any funding as husband has a daughter from previous marriage so can assure you that the price you have been told is realistic, each 75 vial of Menopur is £15 and each scan is £130 hence why when my scans come up that I am still not responding and I know I will need more drugs and scans I freak out LOTS. 

My scan has shown 2 follies in right overy both at 11mm and one in my left at 8mm, there were a few others but nothing worth measuring. I am peed off as I have already taken more drugs than last month so expected if anything I'd have over stimmed, mind you I have just realised that over stimming would have meant the end of this cycle and todays scan just shows that I need more drugs ahh hear that PMA LOL, I am taking Menopur 2night, 2moro, wed and thurs and am having another scan thurs eve so now have all fingers and toes crossed  that come thurs the outcome will be rosy. I'd be very happy is all 3 had got big enough to pop an egg out. Lining was 8.9 so nicely growing.

xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber - fingers crossed for thurs....im hoping they are big enough for you to finish off this cycle  x


----------



## JW3

Amber - good luck for your next scan, really hope those follies take off and youare ready to go on Thurs


----------



## Patches

Thanks so much for all your advice - it really helped me. We really seriously don't want multiples if we can avoid it, so in the end we decided not to risk it. I was still tempted given how low the chances were of anything happening, but dp is very worried about having more than one, and so it just wasn't worth the risk. I didn't even take the pregnyl trigger in the end, which I had been keen to do just to make sure that they all went. Feeling pretty low and finding it hard not to shut off from dp a bit while I gather myself. Not really sure what to do next - I don't know if I can face this again given how much I hate the drugs and the side effects. I'm sure I'll feel more hopeful in a few days though.

Amber - I was so pleased to read that things are still on track for you, and I hope you get some good growth in the next few days. If you still have four more doses of menopur that should get the follies going a good bit. Sorry if my comment about costs was a bit insensitive by the way - it did make me realise how good the hospital staff have been about scanning me so often this cycle.

Right, I'm vowing to be quiet about my own stuff and repay some of your lovely support for a few weeks! I seriously owe you all some cupcakes  xxx


----------



## JW3

Patches - big hug, its so frustrating isn't it when you feel like there is no chance and nothing seems to be getting anywhere.  I really hope your clinic get the dose right for you next time.  Do you know at what stage they will move you onto the next treatment or is it your decision?  Its so horrid all this but you just don't know it might work next time then it will all be worth it.

I think I would have been tempted to do the trigger myself, when I overstimmed with 7 follies it took ages for my system to get back to normal and the clinic wouldn't give me the trigger shot.  I was so frustrated that my 7 eggs were wasted, if I had had IVF 7 follies would have been a reasonable outcome.

ps. would love a cupcake ta


----------



## Patches

Thanks Jenny - much appreciated. I did dither over the trigger as I'm not really sure what the effect of not doing it will be. I guess it wouldn't be too late to do it today but I haven't been able to find out much about it. The nurse initially told me not to bother but when I said I'd been told to last time she said there was no problem if I did take it. I am a bit worried I might not ovulate or have a period if I don't - and then starting again is all the more complicated! My notes have gone back to the doc and the nurse suggested starting on a higher dose and coming down (that's what you did, isn't it?). I think they assumed I'd be back next cycle, but they were really supportive last time this happened about doing whatever I felt was best. DP's second SA wasn't great (he thinks one was wrong as the count was sky high the first time and well below average the second), so I think we will get moved on to IUI quite soon if we go back. I really want to get the protocol sorted on regular OI first though as we only get 3 cycles of IUI free - unless they change the rules on that too.

I will seriously send all you lovely people cupcakes if any of you want to PM me your addresses! Or I'll stand you one next time I'm in Yorkshire Jenny


----------



## amberboo

Patches, Looks like you thought long and hard and came up with the right decision for you, I really am sorry that this cycle has ended this way, you must be so frustrated  . It seems to be really hard to get the dose on these drugs right as it seems not only are we as wmoen all different each cycle we have seems different to the last. I know there is nothing we can say to cheer you up, maybe a cupcake will do the trick 

I really did not in anyway take any offence to the money subject, I'm all for everyone getting as much as they can from the NHS hence why I am appealing. I know the line has to be drawn somewhere and I can accept being under the line what I cannot accept is that if I lived in a different town I would be above the line and get funding. We all pay for the same NATIONAL health service and I believe the system should be NATIONAL not differing local systems. I have an appointment with the a partner from my GP's on thurs to discuss the matter.

I'm feeling more possitive today, looking forward to thurs scan and hopefully I can trigger on thurs or over the weekend.

Jenny, hope you are still feeling OK 


xxxx


----------



## JW3

Amber - I am fine thanks, I honestly can't believe how well I am doing seeing as how difficult it was to get here and how many times my body/hormones let me down in the past.  I was really expecting the worst as I think you do when you've gone through lots of negative cycles, so hang in there, things can improve a lot.  Good luck with your appeal appointment I really hope you get some funding as there is enough to worry about with this without the extra financial concerns to think about.

Patches - I've heard that SA is quite variable, my DH had worse results the second time as well, I think it was down to the stress of all this.  Yes I was on a high dose of puregon for 3 days and then reduced down.  Originally my clinic were going to give me menopur but then they decided it would be easier for me if I used the puregon pen, they always seemed to be changing their minds.

Thanks for the offer of the cupcake.  Actually I am trying to be really good because I am already booked in for this extra diabetes check and I don't want to get it if I can avoid it so trying to avoid sugar.  Just know that if you get it probably more chance of baby going straight to special care and that sounds horrid so must be avoided at all costs and is a good motivator to stay as healthy as I can.


----------



## Patches

That's a very impressive resolution, Jenny! Consider yourself sent a sugar-free virtual cupcake instead  Really glad to hear that the pregnancy is going so well. I noticed in your signature file that you have a 12 week scan booked - is that the one you were having to fight for?

I'm glad you weren't offended, Amber  Good luck with your appeal!

Penny - how's the 2ww going? I hope you're getting through it ok


----------



## JW3

I decided in the end to book a private scan which I managed to find for £70.  Several people told me to appeal to the hospital but I couldn't really think of a good reason to justify appealing against the policy and at least with paying I will get a nice experience and not have to wear a horrible hospital gown thing which they made me do last time I had a scan there.

Penni - thinking about you, hope you are doing ok


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - just popping in to catch-up and sprinkle some   and  

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

WOW its been busy on here today LOL

Patches -It sounds like your clinic/hospital need to get together and decide which drugs to give you to stop you overstimming...its so hard isnt it, its never bloody plain sailing for us all   I would ask to stay on OI until they sort out the drugs then if you only get x3 cycles of IUI.  How many OI's do you get? or are they all just free for you?

Can you really post cupcakes? LOL

Amber - keep up the PMA....Ill have some PMA for you too 

Jenny - Thats a good price for a private scan, they charge £130ish round by me.  I bet you can;t wait til next week now...hoping it goes quick for you.... how has the last 2 months gone? slow or quick?


Me well, Im ok.....nothing to report, other than sore boobs, but thats normal for the cyclogest pessaries Im on....they are horrid, they mess with your head as they give you sore boobs which makes you think your pg, even if your not.. I remember my first IVF cycle, I really thought it had worked cos of the sore boobs, but it was a BFN  so Im just putting it down to the pessaries and not getting my hopes up..although I do keep poking them to see if they are getting worse LOL Im really trying not to analyst things but its soooooooooooo hard...I can only stay positive


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - thank you honey xxxx


----------



## cmc**

to all you lovely girls

hope you all get a BFP from santa!!


----------



## kdb

CMC!  Hello lovely, was thinking about you yesterday - what excitement or craziness do you have planned for Xmas?  xoxo


----------



## JW3

CMC - great picture, I hope you have a good Christmas

Penni - sounds like you are doing well, just in case I don't get chance to get on again, tons & tons of luck for testing

Hi KD74, Amber, Patches

This last week seems to be dragging and just waiting for this 12-wk scan to come round next Wed, but other than that it has gone quite quick and on the whole I have been ok not too ill and did get a cold but it wasn't so bad.  Going away this weekend until Tuesday so hopefully that will make the time go quicker.


----------



## amberboo

I'm a bit confused and wondered if any of you could help.

folly scan on mon eve showed 2 at 11 in right and 1 at 8 in left, I was told to take menopur for the next 4 nights an follow up scan on thurs. 2night I have pains and just took a shower and TMI was pretty slimey down there. I'm wondering if I might have ovulated without the trigger. Have called nurse and am awaiting a call back. Hope I haven't cos husband is on nights.
Dont know if I can take mepopur I am supposed to. AGH why do bodies have to be such a pain in the bum.

Hope you all well xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Amber.. just a quickie.... I had that on my cycle, but my follies were still there... sometimes it can represent ovulation, but sometimes you can just get some fluid in your womb and its that...hold in there until your scan today....im hoping its just fluid for you xxx


----------



## amberboo

Thanks Jenny,

The Nurse called back and said I may have ovulated an immature egg and to have BMS to be on the safe side. Poor DH was on nights so I made him come home LOL. Really really really hoping the follies are still there growing, I'd be gutted if this cycle is wasted. off for lap to check tubes and ovarian drilling next so feeling pretty positive that someting different is going to be tried and it gives me a bit of time off the drugs which will be nice.

xxx


----------



## Patches

Fingers crossed for you, Amber. Is it possible that the other follies are still maturing? I hope that the cycle continues anyway - it's horrid to worry that it might be wasted.

Good luck for the scan, Jenny!! Have a nice time away.

Penni - yup, definitely serious about the cupcakes! You were all so lovely to me when I was so down  You'll have to tell me what flavour you like. I've been thinking of you with your test date coming up - REALLY hoping for some good news for you. xx

Hi cmc, kd!


----------



## amberboo

Thanks Patches, I think once you ovulate the rest of the follies die back down within 24hrs so if I did ovulate yesterday (    that I didn't)  it will be obvious from the scan 2night. All I can do is wait and at least it is only 1 days wait, SOOOOO many millions of times less of a stress that the 2ww. If I have ovulated a useless egg I'm gonna get myself booked in for the lap and OD in 2weeks time exactly and get this next stage going. As you can no doubt see I have no patience at all. Has your clinic started you on another cycle? Hope you are OK.

Penni, I think your test date is the 8th isn't it? If so only 5 more sleeps, if you can get to sleep that is  Really hoping for you, would be nice to have another pregnancy on this thread.

Jenni, good to hear you are doing well and your body is behaving, fingers crossed for you the rest of your pregnancy is good and you get to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Patches

Amber - I think we can all sympathise with being impatient  Let us know how it goes at the scan.

I forgot to answer your question, Penni: I'm not sure how many OI cycles I'm entitled to. The bumph talks about doing it for at least 6 cycles so I guess I have a few more if I want them (assuming the funding situation doesn't change imminently). I agree about carrying on until they've sorted out what works for me before moving to IUI. I find that I am looking ahead to some future cycle, though I'm not assuming I'll ovulate on my own from this one (I decided against the trigger - or probably more accurately, was too apathetic to do anything active about it). The last nurse I saw was talking IVF but I just don't know how I feel about that yet. I'm still regrouping really - the hardest thing is being around 'normal' women whose bodies actually work


----------



## amberboo

Funny you should say that, I have not been at all jelous or even envious of friends who have gotten pregnant or anyone on this forum who has, infact I would say I have genuinely been really pleased for them all. But this morning on ******** a girl who was my best friend when at school but we drifted apart since school announced her pregnancy, she got married literally 3 months ago and I am really ****** off that she got pregnant so quickly, I cant even bring myself to say congrats to her. I feel really bad for being annoyed and am now really angry with my body.


----------



## JW3

Amber - tons of luck for your scan, I can see why you are getting worried but I really hope your follies are still there for you.  I can't believe that some clinics proceed wtihout having a lap & dye.  My clinic wouldn't give me clomid until I'd had one.

Patches - stick with it it is worth it when it does work.  I was exactly the same planning ahead to what's next and I really thought we were going to end up having IVF because I totally lost the belief that OI would work.  So frustrating not having control over your own body isn't it?  big hug really hope the next cycle you get to go ahead


----------



## amberboo

Hi Jenny, I think it is because the majority of PCOS sufferes have no problem with tubes it is purely a case of not ovulating so a few rounds of clomid will do the trick and is obviously cheaper that a lap and dye etc. In your case you were lucky in effect that the clinic you went to do it the other way round as you do have a tubal issue and found out early rather than waste months on clomid. In honesty I am really happy with the way my clinic done things with me I had already had a lap about 6 years ago to see if I had endo so he was basing the initial decision of lets give drugs a go on the results of that which were all clear. In the space of 1 month I found clomid didnlt work and have tried injectibles to find out they do get me ovulating which having read other peoples threads where they have been on CLomid for 12 months and not been tube tested, or scanned once in that time just seems crazy and mst be so frustrating for those people.

A busy afternoon for me, meeting with Gp over funding, really hoping for some good news on that and my scan which I'm hoping for some even better news.


You have all been so great 
xxxx


----------



## JW3

Amberboo - tons of luck with the GP, really hope it goes well for you & for the scan


----------



## Patches

Thank you honeys! I'm the same Amber - it's not new babies that I mind but the constant pregnancy news I have to steal myself for. It will certainly make me a lot more sensitive about how I tell people if it ever is me. Good luck with the GP, I really hope you get good news.


----------



## amberboo

gotta fly as got to head off for scan but thought i'd quickly post. Seems I got the tight partner who seems intent on saving every penny the NHS has. pretty much told me  that I could write to the MP and chief exec of the PCT and after much begging said she would try and write a letter on my behalf but made it quite clear that she didnlt have time for this. she then went on to be really helpfull and gave me a prescription for metformin for 1 yes that says ONE month with no repeat. AGH hish I had seen one of the other partners. I guess I'll have to go it alone and get all the information I need to do this myself. AGH crying with anger (and hormone overload) now and gotta go for scan.

Thanks girls
XXX


----------



## penni_pencil

amber - everthing crossed the leading follies are still leading   Can you go see another GP at your practice and ask them to do the letter? Go for it, you can only ask  Or tell your GP you need her to do it, if you have to cry infront of her LOL 

Jenny - I was the same as you, I had a HSG done before any treatment commenced, in fact, I had 3 years of investigations done before I got to OI.  They gave me clomid for 6 months, which didnt give me a bleed nor ovulation, but the stupid dr's continued me on it for 6 months before refering me to the hormones dept for more tests..idiots... 6months wasted there.  It sound likes ive had loads done, nut I haven't, its just taken a hell of alot of time between appointments and treatments.  If I could have gone private, I would have, I probably could have got sorted in 6 months!  nothing I can do about it now though 

Patches/Amber - The hard part is hearing your friends have got pg so easily..its the getting pg part that hurts... the babies dont bother me LOL  For people on here getting pg its different as we know everyone had hard a long and painful journey, so when someone on the boards get pg, its met with lots and lots of joy  And the fact it CAN happen to all of us...its just WHEN it will happen 

Yup, I was going to test on the 8th as I had the day off, but I have to go into work, so Ill change my test date back to the 9th....so its another 6 sleeps (which putting it like that amber doesnt sound to long...thank you LOL)  Still not sure which way its going to go.... I think Ill come on my period Monday if its failed, so maybe that might be more of an Indication then 

Patches - excellent, Ill send my address on a PM..WOHOO Im dribbling already LOL Can I have some vanilla ones please?  Don't go out your way to make me some though LOL

Everyone else... HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO

XXX


----------



## amberboo

Penni, blimey that took ages, glad you are finally getting your TX, really hopeful for you this time, you most certainly deserve it after all you have been through. I am annoyed that I am private but at the same time I know things are happening so much quicker this way so it is a good thing. I'd be on 50 clomid and 100 didnlt work so 50 most certainly wouldn't have and there are no tracking scans here at all on the NHS so I wouldn't have known if it were working.

My scan 2night has cheered me right up, my follies in the right have grown from 11 each to 19.5 and 15.5 the one in the left has not grown. I am having menopur again 2night and again 2 moro lunchtime along with the trigger shot so they should both be even bigger by the time I ovulate on saturday I'm really hoping both go as I would like twins and if nothing else it is double the target practice. Cons told me to give my husband a night off (I called him home from work last night when I thought I had ovulated) I'm so excited that it hasn't all gone wrong. So Penni I'l be joining you on the 2ww on Saturday, That makes my test day the 19th Dec, oh how good a Christmas pressie would that be, of to write the big man a letter now.

Penni I have all my fingers and toes crossed that your period does not come and you get a HUGE BFP next wednesday. 


I just wanted to thank you girls on this thread, I really like it here, there aren't many of us so it feels all cosy.

Just thought I'd add I looked up the price of metformin privately and they cost 3p each, needless to say I got a private prescription off my cons which is gonna save me money, just gotta to decide if I should send the NHS one back to the tight ass GP to she can use the paper or something.

XXX


----------



## JW3

Amberboo - brilliant news about your scan those follies sounds great.  Best of luck, am really hoping it works for you         .   had to laugh about the cost of metformin & sending your prescription back to the GP.     shame on them for not helping with your appeal.  We are all here right behind you   .  If you write to your MP they should write to the PCT for you, that's what mine did    I really hope it works this time then it really won't matter about the funding

Penni - sending you lots of positive vibes for the 2ww     I really hope that AF stays away for a good 10 or so months for you because you get a sticky BFP       The NHS system is pants isn't it, all waiting.

Getting quite worried about the 12-week scan now, just hoping everything is going to be ok


----------



## Patches

Brilliant news, Amber!!! As Penni said, bfps round here are what keeps us all going, so you two make it numbers 2 and 3 for us! (but stay around and keep us informed on how it's all going anyway!). Good luck with writing to the MP as well. It's hard not to get a bit frustrated with the NHS isn't it? The GPs I've seen have all been great, but the gynaecologists mainly had terrible bedside manners (asking for a history while I was lying prone on my back with only a bit of paper covering my modesty; looking over my notes in despair and asking if dp and I were definitely *trying*) and the last fertility specialist sent me into a spin of depression too ('there's nothing wrong with you, just gain about a stone and you'll be fine - la la la I'm not going to listen to anything you say about this being what you weighed before you went on the pill too). Bah. But they have spent a lot of NHS money on scanning me and letting me stick myself full of drugs so I should be wary of what I grumble about!

I will put my best cupcake apron on as soon as I get your address, Penni! Vanilla's my fave too 

Hope you're keeping positive about the 2wws. I'm trying not to think about the fact that I expected to be on it too at the moment  At least DP and I are talking about it a bit more.


----------



## kdb

Arrgh, Patches - I got the same [email protected] from the first gynae I saw - apparently very respected in his profession but to me, incredibly patronising.  Told me to "put on some weight on stop exercising quite so much".  I was like - I've always been slim, and if that's my only problem why are there so many skinny women in this world who are having babies no problem??  Wasted precious time with him and his colleagues... god if only I knew a year ago what I know now!!

Sorry, rant over  

Yes, I had a chuckle about your paper comment, Amber!  Glad your scan was so promising    Good luck sweetpea!

Yay Penni, only five more sleeps now     

Hi Jenny - good luck with the scan!

xoxo


----------



## amberboo

Morning, Blimey if I'd known I was on a thread with a bunch of skinny minnies I'd not have spoken to ya    

I'm the opposite and am a fatty and desperately trying to loose weight, maybe we could swap some to keep the Dr's happy 


I've gotta say my Cons is great, he does the scans himself, always makes sure I can see the screen and talks me through everything, he then gets up curtains drawn and he goes to the other side of the room whilst I dress and then he talks me through what is happening next, People have said they think he has a bad bedside manor but I think it is great, straight and to the point which works well for me. His nurse is also great, very jovial so the 2 work well together. Shame they cant all be the same eh. As for the GP, I have calmed down now, I wish I had seen another partner and if this doesnlt work I will probably do that and in the mean time I will write to my MP who happens to be an ex midwife, lets hope her opinion on fertility treatment is favourable.

Penni, I hope your AF is holding off and you are still on course for a BFP on Wednesday.


Jenny, Hope your scan goes well, it must be very worrying early on not knowing what is goin on in your body, not long now until you'll be able to see your baby growing and feel it beating you up from the inside.

Patches I'm tempted to put an order in for a cup cake too, do you do 100% calorie free ones??, 

KD thanks for your message, sorry about your troubles with Dr's, amazing how much we can learn about fertility in a short space of time isnlt it.



Hope everyone has a good weekend, I'm babysitting my cousins kids who are 11 and 8 so should be fun.

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Wow your MP used to be a midwife surely she will be able to help.  I must admit the Conservative candidate I spoke to was very understanding when I spoke to him face to face and explained the wider impact that fertility treatment has on the community and the fact that my parents have been disappointed about the absence of grandchildren and when I told him I knew others in the area through FF he realised that it is a very widespread issue.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello all

A flying hello and just checking how everyone's doing.  

Penni - Shall be keeping EVERYTHING crossed over the next few days.  So hope AF stays away and you get the BFP you so deserve.  Hang on in there - I know how excruciating the 2ww is after ivf - but you're nearly there.  xx

Amber - good luck!  All sounding very promising.  Hope the 19th Dec brings you a fantastic early Xmas present.

Jenny - hope all is well with you.  I know it's an anxious time.  Best wishes x

Patches, KD74 and anyone else I've missed - hope you're well and have a good weekend.

I'm having a quiet weekend after a week of excesses, in celebration of my 40th...Boo!  Hey ho, only a number I guess.  But was rather hoping I'd be a mum by this age.  La-de-dah - if this has ttc journey has taught me anything, it's that life is unpredictable.

Love CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

CowHatGirl - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU......... What did you do nice for your birthday? Sounds like you went all out and really enjoyed yourself, fair play, you deserve it 

Amber - WOHOO what fantastic news!  I suppose your BMS this weekend then LOL  I would LOVE twins too....here's to joining me on the 2ww and heres to us both getting a BFP and twins.... everything crossed xxxx

KD - What you been upto? Enjoying yourself off tx for the time being?

Patches - how you holding up? Are you going to start again when AF arrives?  (ill send my addrss now, I keep forgetting LOL)

Jenny - Only 4 more days until your scan. Keep busy and try not to worry as Im sure you will be fine 

Anyone else on here...HELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO

3 more sleeps for me  ARGH... wish I was a work, the days go dead quick... in all honesty, the last 1.5 wks havent gone too bad for me, but today, cos Im at home... oh my... Cant stop eating, cant stop poking, cant stop thinking about it....yes I am, .....next min... no Im not.... Hurray up and get to Tues morning! PLEASEEEEEEEEEE LOL


----------



## JW3

cowhatgirl - Happy Birthday     hope you had a great time

Penni -       really praying for you that this is the one , getting nearer to Tuesday all the time


----------



## Patches

Hi all! Happy birthday CHG! I hope you're feeling ok about the number - know what you mean about hoping that things will be different by particular milestones - but if you're out having that much fun then you're definitely younger at heart than me! (prematurely old fogey  )

Amber- you get to see a consultant?!?! I dream about seeing an actual live doctor  I'm glad you have such a good rapport with him anyway - it makes such a difference, doesn't it. The more cupcakes I get to bake the better - can't promise 100% calorie free but I could rustle up a healthier version if you like!

Penni - is it only two more sleeps now? I have EVERYTHING crossed for you

KD - sorry to hear you've had the same response from doctors as me, but I have to admit that it makes me a bit less confused to hear that there are other people in the same position. I'm sure I'm loads heavier now after all the drugs anyway!

Jenny - I hope the scan goes really well, and that you get your first proper look at the little beanie one 

I've managed to cheer up a little bit now, and think I will go back for the next cycle if I get a period and don't have empty follies left like last time. I'm trying not to expect it as my body basically never does what it's supposed to, in which case I suppose I'll leave it until after Xmas and then start another cycle with my oh-so-favourite norethisterone. DP and I also decided we'd been good enough about following medical advice last night (if you get my drift...), so even though there's basically no risk of having conceived this long after stopping the injections at least I feel it wasn't absolutely and totally wasted. We declared today a duvet day and have been on the sofa watching dvds and eating toast which I'm sure also helped me feel a bit better


----------



## penni_pencil

1 more sleep!!!!!!!!!!!  argh... LOL

Patches - our bodies are a pain in the **** at times arent they! Im hoping it plays ball this time for you though  Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, I love those duvet/sofa days, they are the best!

Jenny - not long now... hows time going? Mines been ok until this weekend LOL

Amber - Offically on 2WW WOHOO everything crossed for a FANTASTIC christmas pressie for you and DH xxx

Everyone else... HELLOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cowhatgirl

Just a quickie to wish you luck for tomorrow Penni.    Keeping everything crossed for good news.  Thinking of you x

Thanks everyone else for your birthday wishes - you're v kind.  Spent a lovely few days in Bath (the city, not IN the bath!).  Shopping, spa, food, champagne and boutique hotel... bliss!

xx


----------



## kdb

Belated Happy Birthday CHG - I lovvvvvvvvvvvve Bath!!!

Penni - all the best for tomorrow, sweetpea!

xox


----------



## penni_pencil

Well girls..... its  BFP for me........   

It was touch and go there because my sister dropped my pee sticks in last night, and me being silly, decided to test! ARGH the test failed (problem with the stick), so I drank loads of water and had another go 20 mins later, which obviously resulted in only 1 line because I had drunk too much water LOL So I was on a downer last night, even though i KNEW the test wasnt true.  I woke up out of a dream this morning having done the test and it was 2 lines! it felt so bl00dy really, but I had to go do it then...and we got the 2 blue lines... faint though.

As you can imagine, its met with not as much excitement as last the 2 times.  I need to get past the 12 weeks first, only 2 months to go.  The due date will be my DP's birthday..which is cool if we manage to get there this time.  Ill be askig for a 6 and 8 week scan (which im sure my ACU will give me) and Ideally I would like a 10 aswell as the 12, but not sure they will do both, so I will go private on whichever one they wont do.  The pregnancy loss clinic said I could call them if the ACU wont do the extra scan and they might do it, so Ill call them after Ive rung the ACU see if they will help me 

Lets just hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly to the 6 week scan so at least we know we have got that far this time.

Im off to get me a clear blue test LOL to use tomorrow morning to double check it, was going to do it today, but after last nights sarga its best not... there's a lesson to you all in there LOL xxx

Thank you girls for all your positive thoughts   Can we carry on with them please so I can get to a Live Baby this time..I soooooo need this to work this time... xxx


----------



## Patches

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!! That's so fantastic Penni!! I logged on especially to see how you were, and you've made my day  I know it's early days and that you've had bad experiences before, but I hope you can really enjoy the feeling of seeing those two lines. At least with all those scans you won't have to wait and worry for too long in between. Make sure you stick around here and keep us updated on how you're doing!

Amber: fingers crossed that you're next


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Penni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending you tonnes of sticky vibes for a healthy eight months. You and your DP deserve this and are overdue some good luck 

[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## Patches

Ha - kd, you put my animations to shame! But I'm so sorry that I didn't notice what's been happening with you - just read your signature file properly   Did the docs say what they thought had happened? I hope you're feeling as ok as you can be. I know how happy I'd be at a sign that I'd ov'd on my own so I can sympathise completely - it sounds as though we're in similar boats and I just hope we both have some good news soon.

I've decided to act as positively as I can so have just booked a BUPA one-off health check for next week. It's not specifially a fertility thing but I want to ask them to review my health stats generally in the light of all that. I just feel that the docs aren't good at looking at us in any other light than 'get 'em pregnant'. Which of course is why we're there, but I'd love a bit more thought on why things aren't going well since my problems are all still unexplained. I'll let you know how it goes anyway.

Penni - I'm off to the post office with a delicious-smelling package this afternoon  You might need to shut your eyes and imagine how pretty it looked before it suffered Royal Mail when it arrives though!


----------



## JW3

Penni - what great news      massive congratulations and here are some positive vibes for the next 2 months especially       Wishing you a really brilliant 9 months


----------



## penni_pencil

Thank you girls for all your support 

Patches - THANK YOU! I can't wait now,the cupcakes will be my treat from you to me... mmhhhh, Cheers!

Jenny - Good luck tomorrow, let us know as soon as you can xxx

Amber - hows its going on the 2WW?

I've got my 6 week scan on 23rd Dec.... thats your test day isnt it Amber?  Hopefully we will both have good news that day


----------



## JW3

Penni - Great news about the date for your 6 week scan    , hope the waiting goes ok


----------



## penni_pencil

I don't now how Im going to get through these next 8 weeks  I did a clearblue test this mornin and it only said 1-2 weeks....Im now over 2 weeks so it should of said 2-3 weeks.  Last time I got pg and I did the test on test day (today is actually my test day) it said 2-3 weeks, now im feeling im lost my baby already!  Bloody tests!!!  Ive brought some off ebay now (£15 for 4) so I can test every day for a few days and im also going to go to the drs and get a blood test done see what my levels are.... feel like crying already, and im only 1 day into a BFP!  God wish I didnt have to work, although I suppose it will take my mind off it.  Why couldnt it of said 2-3 then I would have been ok....

I did some stretching on sunday to try and get the star on top of my christmas tree, I didnt think until i'd done it...now im thinking thats done something...

This is tough, it really is.... I feel stupid for thinking somethings happened, but I cant help it...

  Sorry girls, i dont feel like I can say anything to DP, or my friends, as I dont feel like they will understand


----------



## JW3

Penni     those clearblue tests really are not accurate with the dates, the packet itself has loads of reasons why the date may not be accurate.  Will your clinic be doing a HCG test?  If it is just test date today then wouldn't 2 weeks be right?  Good luck with your doctors, hope it doesn't take long to get the results back     I read loads on the NHS website about exercise and it seems there is no evidence this makes any difference at all.  I have been going to my personal trainer every week and doing stretching, weights, and cardio so I am sure that putting your star on the tree will not have made any difference     We'll all be here over the next 8 weeks to support you


----------



## kdb

Hi Penni - hasn't your clinic called you in for a blood test?  As Jenny says, the digital tests can be hit and miss, and the difference between 1-2wks and 2-3wks if you are two weeks now is soooooo marginal.  Please try to stay positive sweetie


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches - thanks for the kind words, honeybee   TBH I'm not sure how I feel or what I think... but it's not positive!  Feeling very let down by my body and in some ways my clinic.  No response from them even though I told them on Monday that my bloods show I didn't ovulate.  Want to have a scan so that I'm reassured the 15/17mm follies I had haven't turned into cysts, but also want to get sorted for a cycle in January.  As I'm sure you can relate to, a month without tx just delays things even more because we have to induce a bleed just to get started again.    Pants pants pants!!!!!

Re; the health check - have you considered hair analysis to check your and your DH's mineral levels?  Foresight do it but one of the girls on here recommended another place.  If you're interested, let me know and I'll find the company name for you.  You get a report that shows your levels and also recommends supplements to take and foods to eat to help get the levels to where they should be.

I'm having a go at baking Xmas mince pies for the first time this weekend.  Going to a house-warming / early Xmas get-together at a friend's place on Sunday which should be fun.  They have a very cute 8 month old boy and a very cute cat too.  Looking forward to lots of snuggles from both!


----------



## amberboo

A super flying visit as just popped into mums to borrow internet, Sky screwed up my order for internet when I moved house last week and I have no internet, aparently I wont have a phone line until the 9th Jan BOO HOO.


Penni, I am so chuffed for you, I hope beyond hope that this one Or 2 stay stuck and you have a super pregnancy, I cant blame you being afraid after your previous losses, it must be constantly on your mind. I have everything crossed for you.

Sorry for the complete lack of personals, I will try and get on as often as I can to keep up with everyone. My test day is the 19th Dec, feeling much more chilled this time round, I am expecting it to have not worked so strongly that I am not even hoping for  BFP, just waiting for period so I can get on with my lap and dye and drilling.

I work with Special needs kids taking them too and from school. and got kicked in the stomach yesterday and had to lift the same 9yr old boy out of the bus whilst holding his legs to stop him kicking any more, sure that didnlt do me any good 


Love to you all and I'll be back as soon as I can 
xxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hello everyone

well it is good news, the scan was totally fine, they looked over the whole baby and it all looks good and he (yes apparantly they think its a he!) was moving a lot.  The technician said don't buy anything blue until the 20wk scan but she was pretty sure and thought we might work it out for ourselves from the pics.  This was a big shock I didn't know they could tell you at this stage.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Oh Penni - I'm so delighted for you!  It's such good news.  Sending you a huge congratulatory hug.xx 
Yet at the same time, I so completely empathise with your anxieties.  It's so so tough.  But you just have to try and enjoy your bfp and believe that everything is ok.  Only a blood test/scan will reassure you fully though, whatever anyone else says, so push to get that done.  Thinking of you sweetie. xx

Hi to everyone else - and good luck Amber. xx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Sorry Jenny - missed your post.

So pleased all is well. xx


----------



## HendryHope

Jenny - Congratulations! Fantastic news that everything is looking as it should be! What a lovely relief so you can enjoy Christmas. Can't believe that you're 12 weeks already though! Time really has flown, although I'm sure it doesn't feel like it to you! And a boy!!! That's brilliant! So excited for you, what lovely news!  

xxx


----------



## Patches

Jenny - lovely news!! You must be so pleased to see everything going so well! Are you still feeling fine too? It would be a nice payback for all the nastiness of tx to have a nice smooth pregnancy.

Penni -   so sorry things are stressful. The others are so right about the tests not being that accurate, and also please don't blame yourself that it could have been anything you did. Just think, if the test was only one or two days out it would be exactly as you'd been hoping. It must be so hard to believe that after everything you've been through in the past, but you know you always have us whenever you need a  

kd - I COMPLETELEY understand what you mean about feeling let down by your body and it's just horrid, isn't it? My situation's a bit similar to yours, although I didn't make it to trigger on this cycle, but I'm also worried about being left with cysts, and not being scanned or having tests to work out what's going on. Is the clinic meant to be offering you a scan? I wanted one when I was in this position last cycle but in the end I just had to go to the GP and get more drugs to bring on a bleed because I wasn't getting anywhere with the clinic. I really hope that yours are a bit more understanding and give you some proper results. Do you know when you could start again, or does it depend on whether the empty follies have gone? I guess we might be starting again around the same time.

I'd heard about the hair analysis but didn't really know if it was something worth doing (I heard about it from a bit of a whacky nutritionist who was doing a hard sell on lots of things). I'd definitely be interested if you had the company's name to hand.

Amber - 9th Jan?! How rubbish is that?! Glad you're staying positive though, and I hope that you won't even need those next step procedures. And tell those kiddies to take it easy on you!


----------



## penni_pencil

HI girlies

Thank you all for your kind words... it really has helped... I also had a phone call from the pregnancy loss clinic and she told me to ingore it aswell.

My ACU don't do a HCG test for a pregnancy test, they just give me a pee stick LOL  I went to see my dr, and she sent me or a blood test, but stated that the NHS might not do it because the test is so costly?  luckily though, the girl who was doing my bloods didnt know which colour top to put my blood in, so she had to ring the lab, and the woman questioned why.  I got to speak to the lady from the lab, and luckily they will do it for ...phew... if she hadnt had to phone, who knows...  she also told her to label it for her attention and do a urine test too.... so ill call quacks friday morning in the hope the boods are back.

Got to get positive now! its no good for me getting stressed as that in itself can harm! Do'h

Jenny - Absolutely fantastic news! YAY  did you get yourself a piccie?  A boy...WOW I did read the organs can be visable at the 12 week scan, if you search the net, it shows you what they should look like at 12 weeks LOL

KD - I know the feeling well when tx is delayed   its so unfair isnt it as it feels like they aren't doing enough to help you started sometimes   Good luck with your baking!  Good way to take your mind off it 

Amber - Moving your internet connection is pants isnt it!  you'd think it would be as simple as moving your phone line, but NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO   19th Dec test day...thats next week! thats a week saturday.... so only just over a week to go...YAY  is it going fast or slow? COme on, stay positive chick, sending you lots of PMA  xxxxx

CowHatGirl - Thank you for nipping on to wish me luck and congratulate me   Any thoughts when you will get started again?

HenryHope - HELLLOOOO How are you? hows things going?

Patches - Good luck at your BUPA health check, let us know how you get on next week xxx

Right Im off to bed! LOL to watch TV for a couple of hours, cant make it past 9pm these days LOL Although I do get up between 4-5 most days LOL


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - A  BIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Thank you for the cupcakes... WOHOO How lush are those!!!!!!!!!!  They are so lovely!  I wanted to send you a thank you card but you didnt put your address on the package   Can you PM it to me pls? LOL

I totally recommend Patches cupcakes... yum yum...

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Patches

I'm so glad you liked them, Penni - and glad that they survived the post ok! I found a very funny picture of what happens if you post a cupcake on its own in a jiffy bag, so decided to avoid that one! I saved one for dp (don't worry - not as pretty as yours  ) and he thought they were quite donut-y (but in a good way I think). But most of all I'm so glad that they turned out to be celebratory cupcakes and I really hope that you're managing to stay calm and happy about everything


----------



## penni_pencil

I dont eat donuts so I wouldnt know LOL... my DP LOVES em too... hes had two, thats all hes getting LOL Told him hands off HAHA

Yup, I feel alot better today about it, I looked on the fertilitzone and found out that the 2-3wk part of the clearblue test was only 76% accurate! and that they advise NOT to use them 

Thanks again.. XXX I have the receipe, so Ill have to try make them LOL


----------



## kdb

Penni - so glad things worked out for you with the test. Let us know how you get on with the results 

Hi Patches - tbh I'm not sure what is meant to happen after a non-ovulatory cycle. I finally heard back from the clinic this afternoon - all the nurse said was that a Dr will review my notes and I'll be contacted by Monday as to whether / when I can do my next cycle. I'll ask again then about having a scan at the same time I collect my prescription. Last time they were happy to add Provera to my script when I explained I didn't ov on my own, so they should be ok to do the same again. I don't think they'll do any investigation as to why the Ovitrelle didn't work - it's the sort of clinic where you see someone different every time you're there, and they have a set protocol which they apply to everyone rather than working out what is right for the individual. (Hence why we will be changing clinics for IVF!)

Do you know whether inducing a bleed gets rid of any cysts? Or can you bleed even with a cyst? I don't know much about them and I've so far managed to avoid googling it and getting worried!

The nurse said that if my CD2 is after 27/12 (something to do with the lab being serviced) then I can cycle again in Jan which means yes, we'd be cycle buddies and can slowly go mental together!

Phew! Sorry for the long post... on the cupcakes, if you are looking for inspiration, check this out: http://www.gourmetcupcakes.co.uk/

I have just signed up to do one of her courses in Feb - can't wait!

/links


----------



## JW3

KD - when I had a cyst I still had a bleed.  My clinic insisted on a day 2 scan on every cycle to make sure there were no cysts present.  I think mine disappeared after about 6-8 weeks.  I did have a lot of pain and discomfort as well.


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny - was your cyst from a non-ov cycle or when you overstimmed?

Just spoke to a Sister at the clinic.  Asked about the cyst / scan and they said there was no need because I am having a month's break between cycles.  Doesn't sound very thorough to me??!!  I've not had any pain or bloating, and the AF / bleed I had 10dpiui was the most pain-free bleed I've ever had in my life, so if they won't scan me I'll just have to hope they're a good sign that there's no cyst.

Have you told many people at work yet that you're pg?


----------



## JW3

Hi KD   the cyst was just from a non-ov cycle, really hope its going to work for you soon   

Pretty much everyone knows that I am pregnant now, I figure that it is very rare that something goes wrong after 12 weeks so I am being really positive and confident now.  At the private scan we were given several pictures and the technician looked over each limb and organ to check that everything was ok as well as looking at the embryonic fluid and the placenta so we are feeling really confident.  I'm not sure what other private scans are like but this one was really good, it is a pity that the cost and the service for private scans does seem very variable across the country.  I even went out at lunch today and bought a little baby top (I know I probably shouldn't but after all this trouble I am definitly going to enjoy this as much as I can).


----------



## kdb

Thanks lovely  Right now I feel miles away from being fertile...

Good on you for buying the baby top!! Make the most of the Boxing Day sales too, esp as VAT goes back up from 1/1/10. I know you've said it's hard to believe the pg is going smoothly after everything you've gone through to get a bfp, but believe that this is your turn for things to go 'right'  I have a few baby things that I've picked up over the years during our travels - like a plastic baby food dish with stick-out moose ears from Norway, and an I <heart> NY bib.

THat's amazing how much they can see / do / check at the scan - wow!!

xoxo


----------



## Patches

Hi kd! It sounds as though your clinic works rather like mine in not being very responsive to individuals. I did bleed after my last overstimming cycle and still had an empty follicle left (which I think is the same as a cyst). I'd really like a scan BEFORE taking the norothisterone this time if I don't bleed, or I'll have taken drugs for no reason and will still have to take them again later. But I don't know if that's going to be possible - I'm going to ring the clinic at the end of this week if I haven't had a bleed. I'm now two weeks since stopping the tx cycle, but don't know how much later than that I would have ov'd - if I did at all. The nice thing is that I actually feel back to normal physically now that I'm off the drugs, but I know from experience that I won't get anywhere without them  Sigh - why can't our bodies behave themselves? Let me know how you get on though - it would be nice to have a cycle buddy!

Penni - glad you both liked the cakes   They were actually from a different recipe, from the Hummingbird bakery this time (it was in a foodie magazine I bought). The ones I linked to on here were lighter, but I can pm you this recipe if you like. KD - your course sounds amazing! Keep us posted on the lovely goodies you make!

Jenny - so glad you're feeling so positive. Buying little baby things must be a very good sign (and very well deserved!)

We're having two days off to relax and I've organised a surprise trip away for us both. I think it's the least I can do after being the weepiest, moodiest, most difficult person to live with over the last few weeks! Hopefully it will keep me from fretting about whether af is going to arrive! too. Thanks kd for the pm too - will reply properly when I get back xx


----------



## kdb

Patches - I've just bought the Hummingbird Bakery cookbook!! (it was only £4 from The Book People.)  Haven't tried anything from it yet but it all looks deliciously wicked  

Hmmm... now I am starting to fret about the cyst / scan thing if a bleed is no guarantee that you're all-clear.  Have just left a message with my clinic to ask about it again.

I'm glad you've got a week or so to sort things out with your clinic before Xmas.  Funnily enough I feel worse when I am *off* the meds as my pcos symptoms increase!

Enjoy your few days away!!!  xoxox

Hi everyone else


----------



## JW3

Hi KD74, Patches   

KD - I was the same felt miles worse when off the meds, don't really know what I'm going to do might have to go on the pill again after just to get rid of the symptoms   Hope that when you get your bfp, it goes as smoothly as mine has    

Patches -     hope you have a good trip away

Penni - hope you are doing well    thinking about you


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - I didnt copy the link do'h can you PM it me again, and the other mix...going to start making some soon, my weekends are becoming boring just sat infront of the tv LOL

My sister has to go on the pill too just to get rid of her PCOS symptoms... its not nice is it 

Me... well, im doing fine... I did another clearblue (I know..I deserve all the shouts I get ...) but luckily it said 2-3 weeks...phew... my HCG level at 2wks2dpo was 458... which I think it in the normal range for that stage of pregnancy.. YAY and my thyroid is OK too... gone up again which is good... still on lower side of normal, but getting better   just over a week to go until my 6 week scan.... feeling more positive about it all xxx  I cant stop eating though! This happened first time I got pg...ended up putting on 7lbs in 3weeks! hope I dont do same again... just cant help it... think im going to have to get loads of fruit and yogurts in so at least it will be health stuff... Jenny, you got any tips?  x

Amber - not long now.. how you feeling? getting through it ok?

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - great to hear from you, those HCG levels sound good, praying for you     My tips are to eat sugar free jelly as virtually no calories, also blueberries are fairly low calorie fruit and I'm sure I have read somewhere that you need around a pint of whole milk a day to get the calcium you need every day (or same in yoghurt).  I drank chocolate milk in the early days but have manged to give up on that now as I'm sure its not that good for me and I look very fat now.  I've been having porridge for breakfast has low GI and keeps you full.


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks Jenny   A pint of whole milk aday... ewe.. I cant stand milk LOL I have to have skimmed milk in my tea and just a splash..I soya milk on my cereal... Ill have to get the yogurt intake up me thinks LOL

Ill go get some blueberries as they can sit on my desk and I can pick on those cant I whilst at work 

Thanks hon 

POrridge... mmmhh I loves porridge... a bit of soya milk, the rest water... lush... Ill have that on a morning before work from now on LOL

x


----------



## kdb

Hi Penni!!  You're sounding really positive which is great    Longley Farm does a good full-fat yoghurt without additives and preservatives, also Yeo Valley Organic.  I don't use cow's milk anymore, I use Oatley or Rice Milk, so I eat yoghurt to get calcium.

Thanks for the kind words Jenny, I hope so too  

Morning Patches!

xoxo


----------



## Patches

Hi! I can also vouch for rice milk and soya milk if you don't like regular, and there are some really nice organic yogurts out there which I eat by the bucketload (watch out for extra added sugar though). Dried apple rings make great snacks and don't have added sugar on them. Yum.

I had my BUPA check today which was quite interesting though didn't really tell me anything new. The doc didn't seem at all worried about my weight which was good, but didn't come up with anything new which might affect my fertility. In fact she went into a bit of a digression telling me that there were good times in the month to have sex as the egg doesn't last very long. I hope that not many people haven't realised this after a year of ttc - and also - I'd just told her I hadn't got as far as having any eggs! But I did find out that I have the lungs of a 25 year old which was quite nice, and I'm generally feeling better sans drugs and being away from tx for a bit. I'm really sorry that some of you feel worse off them - though at least it means you're not having to worry about PCOS symptoms as well as side effects I suppose.

I hope you're feeling ok about the upcoming scan, Penni - did you say it was the 24th? And is that Amber's test date too? Here's hoping for good Christmas news.

Penni - will pm you the other cupcake recipe - have been really busy with being away (had a great time  ), and thank you for the cute card   - and will also reply to your very thoughtful message, kd. Sorry for being a bit rubbish!


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches - no rush on the pm sugarpuff  

Woo hoo on the lungs!!!!!!!!!!

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KD/Patches - Im going shopping tomorrow and hitting the yogurt isle! Cheers guys 

Patches - ALthough you didnt find anything new, its nice to have a check up isnt it.  Its strange that we have to give our cars a yearly MOT, but we dont have to for ourselves.  And we never think of spending thousands on car, but when it comes to ourselves, thats a different matter....I think Im going to take out Bupa, might cost a few pennies each month, but whats the difference in paying that for myself and paying my car tax/insurance and MOT?  Well worth it for ourselves   Im so fed up with waiting on the NHS for stuff, me and my dp, so Im decided to look into it (thanks, your post has prompted me)  xxx

Amber - Testing tomorrow? Good luck... Im hoping the last 2ww hasnt been too hard on you and you get your BFP tomorrow... I shall be lurking around to find out 

My scan is 23rd....  Starting to have some negative thoughts now...trying mt hardest to turn them round to positive.  One of my friends died in September, so Ive been talking to him alot and asking him to look after them for me (the 2 up there with him, and the 2 I hopefully still have)  ONly 5 sleeps now...It would be a lovely pressie to see 2 hb's for christmas  xxx


----------



## Patches

Penni - no no no, honey - you mustn't start feeling down before you get there! I know it must be so hard, but try not to worry yourself when you don't know there's any cause to - and hopefully everything will be great anyway. I'm glad you're getting some comfort from talking to your friend - such sad news   I'm guessing from the time of your post that you're not sleeping too well? I hope you're feeling ok. I was awake at that time too (random insomnia) - I should have come down and logged in and we could have had an I can't sleep party! 

I think that the BUPA thing is well worth looking into, and completely agree with spending a bit of money to have a health MOT. I had a quick look at their plans online but couldn't really work out how it worked for infertility treatment. My parents both work for the NHS so I've never really understood how the private system works! I hope the yogurts suit you too. I love the  Rachel's Organic rhubarb one best, though it does have (organic) sugar in it.

KD - any news on the next cycle of tx? No sign of af for me still - think I'll wait until January before going back (hmm, that's not far, is it?)

Hello Jenny, Amber and everyone else!


----------



## JW3

I had some investigations on my Bupa cover initially, I think you have to be displaying some symptoms of something (in my case irregular periods) but not actually be diagnosed with e.g.pcos, endo.  Once you have a condition treatment for that condition may be covered I think e.g removal of a fibroid.  Also I have heard you can have immunology investigations on Bupa I'm not sure whether you have to have had a miscarriage first or not?  My Bupa cover paid for blood tests, initial consultation with fertility expert and lap&dye.  My consultant seemed well aware of what Bupa do or do not provide cover for but the registrars didn't know about it.  I get my Bupa cover from work and had to pay about £150 excess, I'm not sure whether you get the same cover on a private policy.  It was good to see the consultant in person because after that being NHS I have only seen the registrars.

Penni -


----------



## jooles

hi girls    

well i know i was staying away but came on eatlier and see pennis fab news!!!! im delighted for you an dh and hope and pray it all works out for you both  

oh my gawd cup cakes sounjd fab i want some delivered 

all quiet with us girls and thats why im lying low but always thinkin of ya al!!!!!!!!

peni im sending you hugs and   and   for you and dh

jules


----------



## Patches

Happy Christmas all! I hope you all have a good and relaxing break, and manage to put the stressful tx stuff out of your heads for a bit. I will be trying to do the same myself 

Amber - I really hope your test went well  

Jules - welcome back! Hope you're doing well

Penni - let us know how the scan goes. I'm keeping everything crossed for you

KD, Jenny, anyone else - have a lovely break


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber - How did you get on?  

Good news so far girls... we got a sac, a yolk sac and a heartbeat, all looking as it should for 6 weeks.. WOHOO.... next scan at 8weeks on 5th jan...im sure the next 2 weeks will go quick cos of christmas and new year..

Merry christmas everyone, hope everyone is well
xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - that is wonderful news from your scan      Good luck for your next scan, like you say it should go fast with Xmas and New Year       Loads of luck for the next scan.  I'm sure you will be taking good care of yourself     

Happy Christmas to all the other OI girls   

Loads of snow up here and is going to snow again tonight and tomorrow so looks like a white Christmas is on the cards


----------



## cowhatgirl

Festive greetings my OI chums!

Penni - so pleased the scan went ok.  That's wonderful news.  Enjoy Christmas now, in the knowledge that all is going ok. x

Amber, hope you too have had good news?

Jules - nice to see you're still about.  Take care. x

And to everyone else here - wishing you all a very happy Christmas and may all our wishes and dreams be fulfilled during the coming year.

CowHatGirl x


----------



## Patches

yay Penni! So pleased to hear the scan went well, and I hope you have a really lovely Christmas.

No new snow here - just ice which will make driving later today fun. We'd love some snow once we've arrived at the hotel we're going to (courtesy of dp's generous parents  )

love to all xxx


----------



## kdb

Merry Christmas girls!!!!!!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow xoxox

​
Well done Penni


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girls

Just thought I would come on and say hi to you all 

How is everyone? Did we all over eat on christmas day LOL

Patches how was the hotel?

xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Penni   hope you are doing well

Cowhatgirl - hope you have a fabulous 2010   

I am still over-eating never mind just Christmas day - must start to be good soon


----------



## Patches

Hi all!

The hotel was great, thanks. Loads of eating and drinking and not too much else   I hope you all had a good one too, and if you can't indulge at Christmas, when can you (I'm all sticky from making meringues to take to a new year's party   )? xx


----------



## amberboo

Hi girls hope you all well. I still have no Internet so doin this on my new I phone( Santa was good to me) i' not on the right tarif yet so have to use Internet sparingly or risk a huge bill. It was as expected a bnf for me, ihave appointment for consult re lap, dye and ov drilling on the 6th so just looking forward to that. Just wondered has anyone with Ovid used ov monitors I'm on cd 12 today and really fancy checking if I might be heading for natural ov but don't wanna spend money if unlikely to work.

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## JW3

Amber    sorry to hear about the bfn.  I really hope the lap&dye with ov drilling gets you a bit further     .  After my lap&dye some of my pcos symptoms got better so that was good.  I have always used the smiley face ovulation sticks and found that they worked even though I have pcos, not sure about the ov monitors?  Good luck for this month, hope you are going to ov on your own


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber Im so sorry to hear your BFN   I watched a programme the other night about a lady who had PCOS, she has OV drilling and it helped her.  She also had acupunture just after it and her next period was totally pain free and on her next natural cycle she got pregnant!  Ive had acupunture before, on my OI that I got pg and my IVF that I got pg, I really enjoyed it.  Whether it worked or not it was nice just to get some me time   Might be worth looking into as it can help with PCOS.  Let us know when the lap and dye is booked in for, and good luck with   Can you go private with it or you going via NHS?

xxx


----------



## Patches

So sorry Amber    Good luck with the next tests - when are you getting started again? xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me popping in to ask some advice. 

I was very blessed to conceive my son on my 4th cycle of clomid. He is now 21 months and  am trying for no.2, I have just finished 5 cycles of clomid, all BFN. Last time round I responded really well each cycle but this time responded poorly for all cycles. I am now on a 6 month break to try and lose weight to reach my original weight and a more healthy BMI ( managed to get down to 28 but a bit further to go) Con suggests another 6 months of clomid, starting in April but I was wondering about injections of some kind, menopur or pergeon (sp?) I know nothing about these so would be really grateful for some information about them and whether people think I should try clomid again or go with injections.

Many Thanks

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi SS...and welcome to our board   Congrats on your son xxx  Too be honest, I did clomid, but it didnt work at all for me so I went onto OI  Injections with Menopur.  With those I was allowed to get upto 3 follies before taking the trigger shot, but I know some hospitals dont allow 3.  If you havent responded too well on clomid then maybe the injections will be better for you? Im not sure how you were monitored on Clomid, but I wasnt monitored at all, so having the injections meant I knew where I was every month doing them. Good luck, and it would be lovely for you to stay with us and keep us informed of your journey xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Amber   Sorry it was a BFN for you this time  xoxo

Hi SS - I remember you from the Clomid board   Hmmm... personally I think five negative cycles on Clomid is enough to consider changing protocol.

If your weight is an issue, or if you are insulin resistant then Metformin can make a difference (either on its own or with other meds such as Clomid).  Some women get pg just from Metformin alone.  Apparently the side effects can be quite uncomfortable (eg, flatulence!) but it's worth asking about.  If you haven't been tested for insulin resistance then your GP can arrange this - it's a blood test but you have to fast beforehand.  Some GPs will prescribe Metformin.

Injectables such as Puregon / Gonal-F and Menopur work slightly differently than Clomid as they contain FSH follicle stimulating hormone that directly acts on the ovaries to grow follies.  Puregon / Gonal-F (almost identical drugs but diff brand names) contain only FSH, whereas Menopur (and one other brand name I forget) contain FSH and LH.  If you have pcos / high LH then Puregon / Gonal is generally preferred.

I did two cycles on Clomid but it depleted my oestrogen too much - gave me a thin lining and dried up my CM.  My cycle on Puregon was fab - my lining was almost perfect and I had good fertile CM.  So, I am a big fan of injectables  

Feel free to ask more Qs  

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Hi girls.... < sigh > well, I had a scan this morning and I have a 35mm cyst on my left ovary  It was quite scary seeing the big black blob on the screen.

I have to take Provera for 10 days then have a scan on CD2/3 to see whether the cyst has gone with the bleed. If not, I have to go on the Pill for a month  I've never knowingly had a cyst before so not sure whether it will disappear quickly or slowly.

What upsets me almost more than the cyst is that I had to hassle the clinic so much just to get a scan. Surely if you have a client with pco who does a medicated cycle and has a mature follie but doesn't ov, the first thing you do is check for cysts??!!  If nothing else this has reinforced my plan to change clinics for IVF.

Tips and tricks for helping get rid of cysts most welcome! The girls on my clinic thread suggested low GI / GL foods.

Not the best start to the new year but things can only get better, right?!!

How is everyone surviving the cold? Not long til your sunny holiday Jenny! Did you ever imagine when you booked it that you'd be taking a bump with you? 

Penni, how are you feeling?

Patches, CHG, Jooles, anyone else lurking - hope you had a good weekend xoxo


----------



## Patches

Hi SS, and welcome! Penni and kd know their stuff so well that I can't add much more! Like them, I didn't respond well to clomid - but also like them I wasn't scanned while on it (just progesterone blood tests on day 21 which I'm not convinced would be the right day for me anyway). I don't have PCOS and I was put on menopur which does seem to work well where clomid isn't having an effect. My clinic is still working out the right dose for me as I tend to straggle along with not too much happening and then end up with a whole litter of follies at the end. But - it does at least get my ovaries doing something. And if you're worried about injecting - you get used to it really quickly and the needle is really fine - you hardly feel it. Menopur needs mixing up with a solvent, but you get the hang of it fast and some people use a 'pen' like a diabetic's one. Good luck and let us know what you decide.

kd - so sorry about the cyst    I'm about to go for a baseline scan this afternoon and am prepared that I may be in exactly the same situation. If I am I will ask for any extra advice on getting rid of it! Like you I've also had to do all my own hassling to get seen. The nurses are always lovely but I've heard nothing from the clinic since my last overstim about any change to the protocol, nothing from dp's last SA either, and they wouldn't scan me again without having had a bleed.  So I sympathise completely and I hope you're doing ok. I hope that your trip home is keeping you going too. I wish that we could all do more than send e-hugs, but I hope they help a little.

I hope everyone else is well, and not too shocked to be back at work. It's damned cold here, but I'm lurking in my study with a cat on my lap. I have to go to Glasgow next week for a work trip so will be packing my biggest woolies!


----------



## JW3

SS - welcome to the board.  After clomid I had puregon for OI and as you can see the 5th cycle worked.  My consultant recommended OI as on clomid he had noticed that my lining was too thin around 5.5 on the scans (this is quite a common side effect of clomid apparently)  Puregon is an easy to inject pen and because it is pure FSH hormone there are usually less side effects than clomid (clomid acts on all your hormones at once and this is why you can sometimes get bad side effects).  however you do have to have lots of scans with it because the risk of overstimming is high, you need to know when to stop injecting (because you inject all the way to ovulation) and if you are having the HCG trigger shot you will need scans to tell when to do this (most people have this but my clinic said it is not always needed).  Sometimes my clinic scanned me 4 times in a week and luckily they were open 7 days a week.  My clinic advised only to go ahead with 1 or 2 follicles, one time I got 7 and it had to be abandoned.  I don't think your weight is really that much of an issue my BMI was about 27 after putting on weight with clomid and my consultant said that losing weight would not make any difference to me as I didn't ovulate when I was a normal weight either (and he is an expert on pcos).  Are you NHS because puregon is a lot more expensive than clomid?  I reckon if I had paid I would have spent around £350 a month on drugs then another £350 a month on scans.  If you already have one child I doubt you would get this on NHS.  From this thread I know that different PCTs offer a differing number of cycles of OI and I'm sure some don't offer it on the NHS at all.  My consultant seems to only recommend OI with injections if it is clear why clomid hasn't worked otherwise it is straight to IVF.

KD - really hope your cyst goes soon, 

Hi Patches, Penni


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches sweetie, thanks for the hug   

How did your scan go??

Am  it was good news for you xoxo


----------



## Patches

Thank you kd - it's really sweet of you, esp given what you're going through. To my surprise the scan was ok, so I'm all clear to start - as soon as they can find my notes and see if the doc has set out a new protocol (sometimes all you can do is   !). I'm waiting for a call today so fingers crossed. Feeling quite mixed - pleased that I can get going again, but dreading the emotional ups and downs. I'm trying to stay calmer and more prepared for the weepies and fretting over the size of my rear this time 

I hope you found out some good info about getting rid of the cyst - fingers crossed it will just disappear with the bleed   When is your tasty cupcakery happening? xx

Jenny - so jealous you're off to the sun in just a few weeks! Snow has started falling here just now - though it sounds as though that's old hat news to you in Leeds?!  Hello to everyone else!


----------



## kdb

Hoorah!!!!  That's fab news      Do you have all your meds at home ready to go?  Hope your clinic gets themselves sorted (!!) and you get the call as soon as!   xoxo

Cupcake course is on Sat 6th Feb which (I think / hope!) will be about the middle of my 2ww LOL.  It's a bit of a hike as I have to get from West London to Chelmsford in Essex - DH reckons a 1.5 hour drive (not allowing for any snow) - but should be fun and if 2ww-ing it will also be a welcome distraction!


----------



## Patches

Fingers crossed that you will be on your 2ww, and what better distraction than baking   I'm so glad you're able to look forward to getting going again. Yep, I have all my meds waiting to go, and just heard from the nurse that I should start on half a phial a day. Not what I was expecting, but better slow and steady, I suppose. This could be shaping up to be an even longer cycle than last time (but if I actually make it to the end then it's all good). The nurse spoke to the doctor about me, and she's still evilly banging on about my BMI and nothing else. I hope you don't mind me asking, kd, but is your BMI under 19? My doc is hung up on the fact that's the lower limit set by the Trust for funding IUI and IVF and suggesting that I might not get funding if I'm under that and not ovulating. Bah. Not going to worry about that for now anyway. I saw a letter she'd written for my file yesterday when they couldn't find my actual notes - she'd referred to us as 'this lovely couple' which made me laugh as it's certainly not a word we'd have used to describe her!


----------



## penni_pencil

kd - I cant believe you have a cyst and you had to fight for an appt, its a good job you did! Why dont they automatically get you in if you had an abondoned cycle? its crap isnt it   Your cupcake course has come at a good time to take your mind off yout 2ww 

patches - WOHOO great news on starting again....How can the lose your notes!!??!!!  Terrible isnt it.  When are you in for your 1st scan to see how you are getting on?

Well girls, all good news again WOHOO  8 week scan as all good... we could see arms and legs this time... my word, its amazing how he/she has grown in 2 weeks! I have a baby on board! LOL  Got a midwife appt on Thurs 14th, I will ask for a 10 week scan then, although they may not be able to book one being at though 10 weeks will be just under a week away then, so I might go private for a 10 week and if alls well have the 12 week on the NHS... So pleased everything was ok... the next scan is going to be even harder than the last 2, as our last baby stopped growing at 9wks3days    Lets hope 3rd time lucky for us 

How is everyone else?  My word, how much snow! took be 1 hour to do a 20 min journey earlier...mad.. it looks lovely though


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news about the scan    tons & tons of luck for the next one, will be thinking about you     

Patches - great news about getting started    

Just don't even talk to me about snow.  The street I live down has been covered for about 3 weeks, its impossible to go anywhere or do anything     .  I dont' want to risk driving myself too much because I dont' want to have a car accident with the bump.  There is a big slippery hill at the end of our road so I am parking at the pub on the main street.  I did drive to work yesterday but couldnt' make it today.  Its even going to snow again at the weekend and I really need to go get my roots done, get holiday money and library books.    To top that our home phone has stopped working and we can't get to the shops to buy a new one.  At least I am not in one of the houses without gas as that is the next village along from us, that must be really bad as it is really cold here.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Thank you all some much for your responses, I really appreciate it and would love to continue posting on this board if thats ok.

Jenny - Congratulations! I am currently on NHS for clomid but did go private for part of the time when trying to conceive DS. I currently have trackig scans twice in a cycle. I do not produce any of the correct hormones in great enough quantilties due to a serious pituitary condition. Therefore HCG is at the moment also essential for me. I know what you mean about the weight but my con is convinced it is the only differing factor since last time.

Patches - I do have tracking. I dont have PCOS. Thanks for the encouragement about the injections. I cant say the thought appeals exactly but I dont think I would be too worried.

KD - This time round clomid did cause very thin lining and non existant CM. Although I dont have PCOS my con did prescribe me metformin to use in this six month break. Sorry to hear about your cyst.


Penni - Congratulations! I definately think injectables may be an option. I have an appointment at end March with my con to review where we go next. 

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - I really hope your consultant is able to help you.  Injectables do have a slightly higher success rate than clomid.  However, on the FSH injections I found that my 21 day progesterone was still low on every cycle, below the minimum the clinic would expect.  I am sure it has only worked this time because I had two follicles that were pumping out progesterone.  Please post again as would be great to hear what you decide to do next.  Personally I am very glad I decided to try injectables rather than moving onto IVF which would have been the next step for me.  My pregnancy is now classed as low risk which is very reassuring.


----------



## Patches

Penni - great news!!! I hope the next two weeks go as fast and that you get all the scans sorted out ok  

Jenny - what a snow nightmare! It makes our pretty frosting look a bit trivial   Still, it will make getting away to the sun all the better, won't it?

SS, glad the chit chat was helpful and good luck with your next move. Weirdly I even quite like doing the injections because it's a sign that something's progressing that I actually have any control over. I also have problems with a thin lining (I don't have any sort of diagnosed hormonal problem but there's definitely something wrong there). Last cycle I was prescribed a hormone supplement to help it thicken up, though I only took it for a couple of days in the end because then the cycle got abandoned. That might be worth asking about. It's called progynyva and it's actually an HRT drug.

Take care in the snow, ladies!


----------



## kdb

Penni - big yay on seeing your little beanie!!!  How exciting    I hope the MW gives you the 10wk scan on NHS - is this the first time you've met with a MW?  Does she know your history?

God, don't get me started on my clinic... there are a few staff there who are lovely in person but when I'm at the end of the phone or email I'm just another number so they dish out the standard dx rather than specific to my situation.  Anyhoo, I was v lucky to have a senior doc do my scan so felt reassured that she knows what she's doing.  I should be able to request her for my next scan too, which hopefully will be all clear.  The next time I see a blob that big on an u/s screen it had better have arms and legs!!!

Hi Patches - my bmi when I first saw a gynae was 18.8 but by the time I had my first NHS fert clinic appt it was probably closer to 20 (and is now 20.5 with the .5 consisting of xmas mince pies of course!) - not sure what it says on my notes though, because when I was weighed and measured at the NHS appt I was fully clothed including wet jeans (from the rain) *and* had somehow shrunk by 1cm 

If you're eating healthy in terms of content and quantity, and not over-exercising or starving yourself, then I'm not sure what else they're expecting you to do?  Eat donuts for breakfast!

S/Star - glad we could be of some help.  Maybe the Met will work for you and you won't need that next appt!  Does your pituitary condition mean you have high prolactin?  I'm reading "The Fertility Plan" at the moment and one of the Drs in it has used bromocriptine (Parlodel) to suppress the prolactin secretions alongside fert tx to help with conception.

Hi Jenny - ouch re; the snow!  Hope you manage to get all your holiday errands sorted  

Hi to anyone else reading or lurking


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - quick question - how did you find the place you went to for your 12 week scan?  Im searching google to try and find somewhere cheap and local for me to go, but its proving difficult 

Cheers xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Kd - My prolactin is normal. I actually only have half a pituitary glad. The pituitary gland is made up of 2 lobes. One controls general hormones like insulin and the other all the reproductive hormones. I have the lobe entirely mising that controls reproduction! This means I was 18 before I exprienced any type of puberty which did eventually happen naturally but eventually all periods stopped. Unfortunately the metformin alone will never make me pregnant because I dont prduce any of the reproductive hormones at anything above trace level. I am totally unable to have any kind of natural cycle, they have to be induced with all the necessary hormones. I only found out my condition after pushing for  a brain scan after Ethans birth when I did not produce milk either. That is something else I will never do without drugs.

p.s why the change of name (sorry i am just nosey!) I can never remember your new one, always remember you as Kd.

Back later to catch up with everyone

SS


----------



## kdb

WOW.  Ethan really is a miracle child!  

I think until I joined FF and learned about fertility I didn't realise how much can go 'wrong' with our bodies when it comes to reproduction.  I'm glad you have a dx though - what a pity you had to fight to get the brain scan.   you can get a BFP with child #2 really soon xoxox

Re; the name change - wanted to be a bit less identifiable as I had mentioned this site to a couple of friends (friends with kids) then decided I wanted to keep my posts just for my FF friends, so will remove the 74 permanently soon.  I'm still KD in real life though, so you can call me whatever you like   The B is from DH's surname and *one day* when we have a child I'll officially change from KD to KB   

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Penni - I think I mainly heard about the scans from people on FF on the Yorkshire board, there are 3 places in Leeds I know of now.  Leeds Screening Centre which is the one I went to (the IVF clinic actually gave me a leaflet about this one which surprised me but I guess they pass them a lot of business), Babybond which I think have centres all across the country but was most expensive and only open certain times, there was also one called Insight medical ultrasound which is in a gym that another FF friend had tried.  I was also able to find all these on google.  Hope you find somewhere good to go    . 

Hi everyone


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Wow....your 1st sure was a miracle as KD said...  I have a full PG, but mine doesnt work either   It just doesnt produce the hormones, ive had a MRI scan done, and they couldnt find any tumors on it (which they were looking for cos tumors can supress the hormones coming from it).Like KD says, its amazing what can actually go wrong with women.....there is so much!  Men, its either low or not....and maybe a diet change to help it but thats it!  But then again, at least with women they can give us drugs to get it all working, whereas men they cant 

Thanks Jenny - I found babybond, but like you say, its a bit expensive.  I have found one thats about 20 mins from me, its £90 for an early pregnancy scan. Thats a good price isnt it?

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - £90 doesn't sound too bad and I'm sure it will be worth it for you.  I was originally wondering whether it was just a waste of money that would be better spent on the baby but once I'd had the scan I didn't regret spending the money at all.  I won't be buying a doppler though, seems they can just create more panic, and I'm not sure I can justify any money on 4d scans - it just seems a waste when in only a number of months the baby will be there to see in real life.  You can tell I am feeling very confident about it now - I hope you get to this stage soon.


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello Ladies 

Well its been a while!  Hope some of you remember me!?  I have been trying to catch up but been away soo long I am getting confused   so update me!?  And also hello to all the newbies I don't recognise!

On Xmas Eve I got the best xmas present of all by getting the official all clear from Charring X Hospital regarding my molar pregnancy   so that is me ready to try my next 3 goes of OI.  We have an appointment on Monday with Prof Mcclure where I am hoping to pick up my drugs and also sign the IVF waiting list - which I am feeling both excited and terrified about!  So looks like I will be back to annoy you all again now hehehe.

x


----------



## Patches

Hi Strawberry and welcome back! Congrats on your news and I hope it all goes really well. Are you hoping to actually start on Monday? I've just started a new cycle of OI with injectables so we can keep each other company!

Jenny - it's lovely to hear you sounding so much more confident about the pregnancy, and it really does give us all a bit of hope. I'm finding it hard hearing about new pregnancies from 'real life' friends (which seems to be all the time, naturally!), or even that people are planning. One of my friends put 'have a baby' on her list for 2010 - I wish I could be that confident! But I'm resolved to adopt kd's excellent attitude and stay focused on it happening eventually.

SS - you're also a bit of an inspiration with that story about your son! There might be lots of things that can go wrong with us, but it's amazing what bodies can manage to achieve anyway. My medic sister told me that the fallopian tubes can even move to join the other ovary if one is removed. Amazing or what?! Anyway, I hope you get another little miracle soon  

Nothing much from me. Still injecting my tiny little dose - makes me feel a bit weird throwing half of it away every day when I know how much it costs. I'm sure I'll be up to a full dose soon though. Aagh, my cats are actually having a stand-off fight on my desk - better go. love to all xx


----------



## Patches

Ps, thanks for the BMI info, kd. Mine's on the lower side, but it just seems to be the way I'm built! Mind you, if I carry on never leaving the house in the snow and having the munchies all the time because I'm feeling cooped up, it soon won't be a problem any more! The nurse asked if I'd consider using nutritional shakes, but I don't really want to go down that road unless I know it really is a problem. I have enough body and self-esteem issues with all the infertility without feeling that none of my clothes fit as well. I already put on quite a bit since I first went to the doctor so it's a bit annoying that this one's still going on about it. Doughnuts for breakfast on the other hand...


----------



## JW3

Strawberry - that is great news about getting started again - tons of luck really hope it works soon


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry! HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOLoong time no speak...   Sooo glad to see you back on here and you seem in high spririts which is great, and its great news you can get started again....  I know how hard it is waiting around to get started again, and when it gets here you cant wait to start full steam ahead.  Everything crossed for this cycle for you, its worked before, so it can work again...im living proof!  3rd time luck for me this time...PLEAAAASSSSEEEEE

Patches - it doesnt get easier either hearing of friends/family getting pregnant   One of my friends put on here status on ** the other day about 2010 will be the year to have a baby....wish we could have it so easy 

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Oh Penni I have just been reading your signature and that is fab news on your   I will say a millions prayers that this is your sticky one  

Hi Patches, I feel your pain!  My sister (who is younger than me) is currently 19 weeks pregnant with her 2nd and my best friend is 31 weeks pregnant with her first.  Both have been massive support to me but its still hurts so much to watch their ever growing tummies (that makes me sound so horrible!)

Thanks Jenny!

x


----------



## Patches

I don't think it makes you sound horrible at all, Strawberry, and I think we all know exactly what you mean. Besides, saying it on here makes it easier to smile and be enthusiastic around all those people. And while none of us might be ready to commit to a ******** update, I bet we'll all be extra specially delighted if and when we do get there, and so much more pleased for each other too.

Hmmm, seem to have come over all sappy, sorry about that


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Patches - Doughnuts for breakfast sounds interesting, I did manage apple crumble for breakfast one day over Christmas!

Strawberry - All the best for starting treatment again

Penni - Pituitary Gland problems dont seem to be one of the first things they test for which is strange as it has such a big part in reproduction.

Jenny - Glad you are feelig more confident about things now

kdb! - yes, I do beleive Ethan was a mirracle. Thank you for the prayers for mirracle number two, much appreciated. I understand the name change thing now. You made me laugh when you said you were still KD in real life! The difference between online and real life is quite funny when you think about it. I am far more open on here than I am about ttc in real life. Maybe its easier to trust online. Whatever the case, you online ladies are a great help and support.

Hope you are all havig a good weekend and are able to get around the snow where needed. Been snowing on and off all day here and some heavy snow predicted for tonight so will wait and see. I have to say i really like in but would prefer a couple of feet in one go, a day or two off work and then it go again!

Just thougt i would pop on and see how everyone is. Its strange being in the middle of a six month break from treatment. I always find treatment emotional and tiring but in some ways I am finding this waiting even harder. Not doing anything except trying, unsucessfully at the moment, to loose weight!


SS


----------



## bump14

Hiya again folks    
Jenny, do you mind me asking  what your day 21 prog results were like when you were taking gonal f?  I just got mine back, and it was in the 40's, which I thought may be a bit low considering I was on meds.


Thanks,
Bump


----------



## JW3

Bump - I was on Puregon & when I got my 21 day progesterone it was always only around 29/30, I think they like it to be 35 so 40 is absolutely fine.    I never got round to asking what my progesterone was on the cycle that worked as I figured it didn't really matter.  The injections on their own don't impact on your progesterone level so that will all be your own hormones working    Also if they don't take the test at exactly the right time they may not have got the time when your progesterone is at its peak anyway.  My clinic did think my result was strange because they said usually the results are around zero or should be above 35.  My clinic said there was nothing I could do to boost the progesterone.  It is the empty follicle that has released the egg that generates the progesterone after the egg is released so I think the main reason it worked when it did was because I had two follicles and therefore there would have been double the normal amount of progesterone in my system.


----------



## bump14

Jenny, thanks for the info.  I was curious about my result as I had 2-3 follies likely to release.  I had expected it to be sky high!  Hopefully all is fine though as it is high enough.
Thanks again,
Bump


----------



## Patches

Hi bump! Nice to see you - I think you were on here while I was lurking but not posting yet. How are you? Are you back on tx again?

SS- hope the waiting's going ok. I won't mention doughnuts for breakfast again, I promise   good luck with the weight loss

Hello everyone else and I hope you're getting on ok with the weather!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello everyone

Happy new year to you all!  Rather belated I know, but wanted to wish you all the best for 2010... may all our dreams come true.

Penni - yay!  So pleased your 8 week scan went well.  I can completely understand your concerns (if I get lucky again I shall be an absolute nervous wreck), but you have to believe this is your time.  I look forward to hearing more good news after your 10week scan.

Strawberry - hello again.  That's wonderful news about your results, you must be so relieved.  Very best of luck for your next oi attempt.

Shooting Star - welcome.  I'm sure you'll find this board a great support.  It's very intimate, with a few select members, but I think that makes it all the more special!  I shouldn't really post here any longer but everyone is so lovely I can't quite leave!!

Hi to everyone else.  Jenny, glad all is well with your pregnancy.  You must be getting excited about the 20wk scan now?
Patches, Bump, KD - hi to you all and anyone I've missed.  Sending loads of positive hugs for the forthcoming year.

AFM - I start IVF #2 on 20th Jan.  Not sure I'm feeling wholly prepared to deal with the rigors of another cycle, but I also feel the need to try again.  Fingers crossed eh.

Take care all.  CowHatGirl xx


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - Tons of luck for starting the new IVF cycle.      I will be hoping and praying that this is the one for you    

Been to the midwife again today and there was still a heartbeat so its all good.  Cant' say the same for this weather there have been so many roads closed near me I had to spend £10 on a taxi to get to work and then the bus home has just taken forever.  Roll on the holiday.  We were so concerned we might not make it to Manchester airport on Saturday, even though our flight isn't until 2.30pm we just decided to book an airport hotel today, so the holiday now starts on Friday night


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - HHHEEELLLOOOO  And congrats on getting starting again.  Not long now to wait   Just remember you DID get pregnant 1st time on IVF, so it can happen again   It is hard starting again as it brings up all the old feelings of the cycles and the loss, but try stay positive, we'll all have everything crossed for you on here.... 

Jenny - Enjoy your hols, I wish I was going away to the sunshine   Are you showing yet?  Have you put much weight on?  I've put on 3lb so far, which is quite good for me LOL I seem to be eating loads too.  I didnt want to buy anything yet, but I had to go buy a pair of maternity jeans as my normal jeans dont fit (I dont really wear jeans, but wanted some for this weather).  I had to get some braces as they keep coming down LOL At least I can grow into them LOL

Hi Bump - HOws things? When you back on tx?

Patches - Hows the injections going? Are you still on half a day?  Can;t you keep the other half and use it for the next day? Whens you scan?

SS - How you getting on?  Its hard to lose weight in this weather as all you want to do is snuggle up on the sofa with something hot to drink and something nice to eat LOL

KD - Hows it going? When do you think AF will arrive?

Strawberry -  Did you sign up IVF and go on the waiting list? Have they said how long the wait is?  Have you started OI again? Are you excited? xxx

Everyone else..HELLLOOOO Hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies!

Penni - No haven't signed for IVF need to lose another 10lbs   but sure that won't take too long!  I have already lost almost a stone so i am so glad I had!
Excited - emmm nope, terrified yep!  Wot if I m/c again what if its another Molar pregnancy bla bla but hey ho I guess thats only normal!  
How are you keeping?  Hope your doing well   I had to laugh at the braces that is a good idea I must tell my sis who is pregnant as her maternity jeans keep slippiing down!

Jenny hope you have a fab holiday and so glad the scan all went well  

CHG - I wish you all the luck in the world and I know exactly how you feel about getting started again  

As for me picked up my drugs on Monday and need to take provera end of month if no sign of AF then off I go!
xx


----------



## JW3

Penni - I am huge now and wearing maternity clothes all the time.  I was quite surprised when I stood on the scales I had only put about 6pounds on I thought it would have been much more.  I really hope your next scan goes well.


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - just popping in quickly to wish JennyW a fabulous holiday.   

Very busy with work at the mo so not enough time to be a proper FF   Took last Provera tab yesterday so hoping AF arrives Sun / Mon then scan on Tues to check that the cyst has gone.  I have been really good at cutting out sugars (except for fruit) and visualising a shrivelled-up blob of nothing, so fingers crossed it has all worked.  If not, then I'll take herbs rather than the Pill as we can't do any more tx until April at the earliest due to NZ trip.

 Hope everyone's doing well and not suffering too much in the continued cold and snow?

S/Star - totally agree with you, sharing feelings, frustrations, questions, etc on FF is a really good outlet - without fail all of my friends in the 'real' world conceived within 3-4 months of trying so they really can't comprehend what IF is about (not their fault, just they are v lucky to have avoided it).  Good luck with the weight loss - it can be tough esp in winter, but every little bit helps  

xoxo
kd

p.s. Hello Patches lovely - am hoping to get to this cupcake competition (as a taster!) on 1st Feb although it may be the day of my IUI (assuming cyst has gone):
www.ironcupcake.co.uk  Figure I can take one evening off from the Low GL diet!



/links


----------



## JW3

Patches - good luck for AF arriving and your scan.  I really hope that your ovaries look good and you are ready to go


----------



## bump14

Yup, back on the sharp pointy things again!  
 Just back from the gym.......1st time I have ever been to a gym, and oh ye gods!  it hurts!!!  I actually came out feeling like I was going to throw up, and the guy running the class seems to be on steroids and rather too adicted to cheesy american shows! far too much whooping and hip thrusting to be for real)


----------



## amberboo

Hi ladies, sorry for lack of presence still not got my phone line and won't have Internet for another month so on the iPhone so gonna be short and sweet as thiskeyboard is just too small. 

Jenny glad to hear all ok xx

penni, Good luck for your next scan glad all ok so far xx

patches, really hope you make it to trigger this cycle xx

Kd, hope your cyst has gone and huge good luck with the iui and enjoy the cupcakes xx

love to everyone else, I'll be back with propped posts once sky finally give me the service I paid for 2 months ago.

As for me after a snow canx I got to meet my new cons on wed and this Tuesday I am having lap and dye, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling. Still not heard back from pct but insurance are paying for this lot which is a huge sigh of relief. Will post outcome


Have a great wet weekend
xxx


----------



## Patches

Hi ladies! I guess I'm a bit late to wish Jenny a happy holiday! I hope you had a lovely time in the sun if you're reading this when you get back  

CHG - great news about the new cycle and I hope you're feeling ok about it. I have everything crossed that this will be your one 

KD - glad to hear you got through the provera ok and best of luck for the scan. I really hope that all the good eating and visualising has helped get rid of that pesky cyst. That cupcake event sounds brilliant - wish I could come with you!

bump - good luck with the injections. Your description of the gym made me laugh - hope you're not aching too much  

Amber - hope the appointments go well this week and v glad to hear about the insurance paying up. Let us know how you get on.

As for me - I had my first scan last Tuesday which showed nothing much happening but that's always the case with me after only one week. The nurse went to check what dose I should do this week with the nice consultant, and came back and had ANOTHER go at me about putting weight on. The first time I saw this cons he wasn't worried about my weight, but they seem suddenly to have really latched on to it this cycle. I suppose it's because I haven't been responding very well to the drugs. Anyway I was really upset and stressed about it on the day, but with a few days away from home at a conference I've actually got a bit more perspective and have decided that I really do need to redouble my efforts to get up to a BMI of somewhere near 19 if that's what they're so concerned about. Even if it doesn't have any effect at least I'll know I've done everything I can - and after all, I'm in the fortunate position of not having any other reasons for my infertility, so it might even work - and which of us wouldn't want that if we could manage it? I'm feeling more positive, but have to make sure I actually translate it into calories! I find it a bit hard to know how to do it - I don't eat cheese, don't like nuts, and need to be careful about saturated fats as I have slightly raised cholesterol levels. I'm going for the daily dairy-free smoothie option for now, plus extra oatcakes and cereal bars instead of fruit for some of my snacks. Any other suggestions very welcome! I'm still on my half dose this week, and going back on Tuesday. I forgot to ask if I could save the other half dose but I sort of assumed that it had to be used as soon as it was mixed up, since it doesn't come pre-mixed. I'll try to remember to ask this week.

Anyway, I hope everyone else is well - and keeping your trousers up ok, Penni   xxx


----------



## kdb

Hey Patches, I wish you could come with me too!!

I'm sorry you got more hassle from the clinic  For me I managed to put on weight by replacing my salad lunches with soup and my meal replacement drinks with 'proper' hot meals, also dropping one of my cardio sessions per week. If you are already eating healthily then I'm not sure what to suggest, but I think complex carbs (like the oatcakes) and protein (how about cottage cheese, full-fat yoghurt, etc).

Here are some ideas:
http://nutrition.about.com/od/dietsformedicaldisorders/f/GainWeight.htm

Did the clinic offer you any assistance, eg - a session with a nutritionist or dietician?? Maybe ask them about it on Tuesday if they keep bringing up your weight as an issue.

Hi to everyone else  

Hope you all had a fab weekend xoxox

/links


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry - Weldone for losing all that weight so far!

KD - Any sign on AF?  I hope so so you can have your scan tomorrow... let us know 

Bump - Sounds like you had fun at the gym LOL  hows the injections going?

Amber - Hello!  Good luck for tomorrow, cant believe they are doing it all in one, but its great news to get it all done so quickly   Will they tell you outcome there and then because its private?

Patches - Surely they should have mentioned your weight before you started again....Idiots! Its no use telling you half way through they have an issue with it is it!  Like you say, you have to at least try put some on so you can then say I tried that and it still didnt work.  Just enjoy eating some food you wouldnt normally eat for a while 

CHG - Any news on when you are starting yet?

As for me...well, I went to see my midwife (YAY) and she tried to book me a 10 wk scan, but they didnt have anything until 28th, so she said to them on the phone, can you just book a 12 wk one then and she will go private for the 10 wk, and they said NO because I was going private they wont give me the 12 wk and put the phone down!  F**king NHS W**Kers.... excuse the language.  My MW was shocked.  I booked my 10 wk private scan and all was good thank god... Id been in tears the night before and in the daytime as my symptoms had gone off a bit which is what happened last time, but it was all as it should be, we even saw her move! (keep trying to say him as my DP says him but it seems hard to put him so Ill put her LOL) it was great.  Luckily I have a nice MW and she called again today and managed to get me a 12wk scan on NHS... phew, so thats booked for 1st Feb.  Cant wait... its going to be a hard 2wks as most my sickness has now gone, and im not as tired...id rather have really bad symptoms to know that my hormone levels are still up there  Oh well ill just have to try stay positive!

Hope everyone is well... keep us all updated 

xxx


----------



## Patches

Oh Penni - you poor thing   I'm so glad that you've got both scans sorted i n the end, though sorry it was such a trauma getting there.It must be so exciting seeing the wee one move!! I hope it gives you a bit of security for the wait until the next one. Make sure you come on here any time you're feeling low about it - we'll do our best to help get you through  

Thank you for the comforting words on my stupid situation. The BMI thing had been mentioned before but never very seriously - but you're right - I'd much rather tackle it off the drugs because they also make me feel really full and bloated and then it's hard even to eat normally. I had another scan today - one tiny micro follie at 7mm, so I'm going up to one full dose from tomorrow. I think this could be a six-week cycle (does that win me something?). Thanks for the diet tips, too - will definitely follow up that link, kd. My trouble is that I already eat lots of hearty things, but at least the oatcakes and smoothies and things are nice without being too massive. I was reading a magazine in the clinic waiting room and it was full of stories about celebrities losing weight. Bah.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches    The more I think about it the more I believe the clinic should be doing something to help you - ie, offering the services of a dietician / nutritionist, esp as they are the ones banging on about it.

Hope they can be more positive when you see them next xoxo

Hi Penni - AF arrived on Sunday but at my scan the next morning the cyst was still there, only marginally smaller.  Cons offered me the Pill and said there was a chance we could squeeze in another IUI before I leave for NZ end of Feb.  Decided yesterday though that I have tried too hard the past 2 years to get the Pill out of my system so taking it now would be like going backwards, so instead am going to give Chinese herbs a shot.  Even if they get rid of the cyst it's unlikely I would bleed in time for IUI in Feb so am accepting that IVF will be next (April / May-ish).

Times like this I wish I at least had a natural cycle so that we could be doing *something* whilst not having tx... but anyway, trying to roll with the punches and accept the cards that life has dealt me!

Glad you and your MW got the scans all sorted!  How ridiculous that having a private scan would stop them from giving you an NHS one?!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ANyway, all good news about her/him looking perfect.  

xoxo


----------



## Patches

Hi kd   Really sorry about the cyst   Did the docs suggest anything else you could do? I understand completely about not wanting to go back on the pill. I feel the same - I never want to go near it again, though ironically I think I will have to if I give up on tx at some stage and am still not ov on my own. I hope that the herbs do some good, and that you're able to store up some good times away from tx for when it all starts again. xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - So your on full dose now?  Whens your next scan?  Patches, if the drugs they give you either dont stimm enough for you or over stimm, and they cant find a happy medium, they may say for IVF for your next steps, they at least over stimming is good (to a point LOL) as they want you to have lots of eggs on IVF  but not too many LOL 

KD - Oh no... I can;t believe it!  I know when I had to go back on the pill (twice the barstools) I was so gutted...going on the pill when you wan a baby...nnooooo  I know what you mean about the hanging around time... if least if you have a bleed you can schedule sex it on a "just incase".What are the chinese herbs?


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news about the 10 wk scan, its not too long until the 12 wk one, got everything crossed for you    

Bump - hi hope you are doing ok  

Amber - great to hear your op is scheduled, tons of luck for it, really hope it helps    

Patches    good luck with sorting your weight out    the smoothie idea sounds good, I think bananas and strawberries have quite a lot of calories in them compared to other fruit

KD - sorry to hear about this cyst   

Well had a good holiday only problem was one of our bags didn't turn up in Manchester which contains most of the clothes and underwear that fit me now so I have nothing to wear, hope they are going to ring us today to say they found it.

Back soon,

jenny xx


----------



## Patches

Glad you had a good break, Jenny  (though sorry about the suitcase! I hope it turns up today!)

Yup, I'm on one dose now, and back to the hospital tomorrow for a scan. The nurse told me last week that starting on a very low dose can be good for 'warming up the ovaries' if you're prone to overstimming. That was before she scanned me and found a princely one follie at 7mm!! I've been so busy with work, and a bit preoccupied with the diet thing, that I haven't been so focused on it all, which is probably good. I'm not sure they'll let me go on to any other treatments until my BMI is higher, though they have mentioned IVF as a future possibility. Not sure how I feel about it for now - it's all a bit confusing. I'd dearly love for the weight issue to kick start my own cycle - but wouldn't we all?!

Hello to everyone else! xx


----------



## JW3

Patches - tons of luck for this cycle hope you do get to ovulation with your follie.  Good luck for the scan


----------



## Patches

Thank you, sweetie pie   I'm up to 1x7, 1x9, and a new one at 1x10 now. Slow but steady, I hope  

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## puddleduck

Hello all,
I'm a bit of a newbie on here. Reading through all your posts has made me feel a lot less alone in this horrible situation. 
A little bit about me: (haven't got round to doing a profile yet)
Been TTC for 3.5 years. Came off pill in 2006 after 10 years, AF v. irregular. (Thought it might take a couple of months to get out of my system then we'd "do it" and hey presto...! But no. 
Feb 08 clomid  Lots of BFN's
July 08 & dye 
PCOS, ENDO. Had ovarian drilling.
Then back on clomid. More BFN's
Aug 09 Injections only (menopur) BFN
Oct 09 Injections only (menopur) BFN
Dec 09 Injections only (menopur) BFN
As AF came on 23rd Dec (yes, lovely christmas present that was!) couldn't start another cycle of injections so have to wait on AF to come again. I'm on day 35 now and still nothing. Am very teary at the moment though so am hoping its PMT. So frustrating waiting for it so I can get start stabbing myself again!
Have had a rubbish day today so its helped me just by reading posts on here and writing one. 
Plus I've stopped crying now which is a bonus! 
Rant over.
Puddleduck.


----------



## kdb

Hi girls 

Welcome puddleduck - you've come to the right place for support  Most of us on this thread have had very irregular AF and can totally relate to your frustrations, but BFPs do happen! Look at Penni and JennyW 

Can you get Provera from your clinic to induce a bleed so you can get started again? I'd have thought that by CD35 they'd be fine to give you a prescription (they might insist on you doing a pg test like my clinic does).

Will you be doing Menopur again? Are your DH's swimmers all ok?

Hi Patches - keep it up! Sending you some follie-growing vibes.... 
[fly]              [/fly]

xoxoxo
kd


----------



## amberboo

Hey ladies,

a quicky again because I've still no Internet. Getting boring now lol. Welcome puddleduck your story sounds very much like mine same treatments etc etc. I've nit got endo tho.

Following on from the op last week everything is clear so only prob I have is Ovid resulting in not ovulating so feeling happy that tubes etc are all ok. I had a reaction to the anesthetic so had to stay in overnight cos I was throwing up and couldn't really function very well. 

Anyway I'm going for iui now I've gotta have all the tests and check my fsh again so won't be starting until my cycle after next so it gives me 2 months of seeing if the drilling has done anything. 

I went with a friend for her 9 week scan today she managed to get an early one as she knows the sonographer handy eh!!! I was really scared for her but all was great a big string heart beat. It made me so excited that fingers crossed it will be me in that room soon lol.

Hope everything us good for everyone else

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## JW3

Amber - great to hear that you are so positive about the IUI, I am really hoping it works for you    hope you are getting that baby scan real soon   

Puddleduck    welcome to the thread, really hope your AF shows up soon so you can get started again.  I know its horrible this but mine worked on the fifth go so it is worth hanging in there because it can happen     

Hiya KD


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny I cant believe they lost your bag! Thats always a worry of mine when going away because it happens to so many people!  Have you got it back yet?  Whens the 20wk scan? 

Patches - WOHOO moving in the right direction! YAY  When you back up there?

Amber - Great news everything is clear, and hopefully you wont have to go for IUI as the Ov.drilling might work and get your natural BFP..wouldnt that be great!

KD - How you doing? Have you tried the Chinese herbs yet?

Puddleduck - Hello to you! I love the name LOL Everyone on here is a tower of strength and its great to be able to have somewhere to just be totally honest with the way your feeling, as with friends/family is so hard as everyone just says - be positive... and as we all know, its damned hard!  You can see from our profiles we are a mixture or irregular periods and none at all.  As Jenny says, it was her 5th attempt on OI when she got pg...how cool is that!  It shows it DOES work... OI worked for me too on the 34d attempt, but unfortunately I miscarriaged   You cant believe they ask you to wait for your next bleed when your irregular... er....HELLO>......  surely if your hormones are low and your lining thin they should just start you....  Hopefully your bleed with come soon so you can get started again  Please keep on here and up todate with whats going on....

Me.. well.... OMFG - Ive never been on such an emotional rollercoaster.....it is unbelievably hard!  Ive still got 4 sleeps til my scan...and its going soooo slow.. I was in tears on saturday...I heard some news a friend of mine was pg.... 9 weeks... I suddenly felt an overwhelming feeling of loss.....  I joked the last time I lost my baby that I was having all my friends m/cs for them...so hearing that news made me feel like I was going to lose mine so she could keep hers! STUPID....I KNOW!!!  but its how i felt....The first time i lost mine my best mate was pg within a month or two and we didnt know she was trying... the 2nd time, days later I found out my friends IVF had worked and she was pg and shes due in 4 weeks!  So all I could think of was Id lost my baby already   My sickness has gone, my tiredness isnt as bad anymore, and thats whats happened last time   I have to try and remember this is what happens when coming upto 12 weeks, but after having 2 m/cs its so hard not to think somethings going to happen   There is nothing I can do to change the outcome.  I just so hope its good news on Monday....please keep everything crossed for me girls....Im constantly having a feel down below to see if I can feel the baby, and I think I can LOL...i keep thinking, has it got bigger LOL Im looking out for signs like the line of hair from your belly button as that starts the come now too... im sending myself loopy! LOL


----------



## JW3

Penni     not long to go until your scan.  Praying for you that everything is ok       With the symptoms you just cant' tell can you?  When I went for my 12 week I didn't feel pregnant at all, I almost fell off the couch when I saw the baby there (don't really know what I was expecting to see?)

As for me I am getting increasingly worried ahead of my 20wk scan next Thursday.  Today I have been having hot flushes and just so worried everything is going ok.  Also been so tired I had two filter coffees so feeling bad about that since I've got it into my head that caffiene is evil.  I know loads of people drink coffee and tea and don't even worry about it so I know I'm probably being silly but I can't help it.  I think I have been feeling the baby move but I'm still not 100% sure whether I am imagining it.  I know that it will be harder for me to feel because my placenta is at the front.  I am just hoping tonight he gives me a few kicks to reassure me that everything is still ok in there     Overall I've not been worrying too much so far but its all hit me at once now.

Penni I still haven't got that line thing near my belly button - I guess not everyone gets it?


----------



## Clare R

Hi Ladies, 

Wondered if I could join you? I've just finished my 9th round of Clomid and am about 2 start 2 cycles of Puregon. I've got PCOS and amenorrhea. Have had 2 successes on Clomid (M/c twins at 8 wks & Chemical pregnancy at 5+1).

Nervous about injections. I can cope with putting the pen together but the actual sticking it in me is making my stomach churn already. 

How is Puregon? Less side effects than Clomid?

Hi Jenny & KD (ex Clomid chicks!)

Clare


----------



## puddleduck

Hello all!
Thank-you all for making me feel so welcome! Its so comforting reading posts from people with such similar frustrations.  

kd -i got a prescription last week for the 10 day tablets but was convinced my boobs were getting bigger so thought af was round the corner. Anyway, a week on and i'm constantly feeling them (!!!) and still convinced they're a bit bigger but still no af. (They usually get gradually bigger and really sore for about a week before af but this time they've got bigger slightly, stayed like that, and they're not sore!) So i'm still in a quandary about whether to wait or take the tablets they told me that the tx i've had so far should make my af more regular. doesn't seem to be the case though. if i'm taking them i'd need to get on with it, i just want to do whatever happens quickest - i'm sick of waiting. All i ever seem to do is wait...... Yes, I'll be doing menopur again. And DH's swimmers fine (just wish they'd swim in the right direction!)     

amberboo - hopefully the drilling will work out for you xx and if not then fingers crossed for the iui   

JennyW - thank-you for giving me hope!  

Penni - thank-you. and i'm sending you positive vibes and keeping everything crossed for you on monday  

(Just read back what i've written - sorry about the graphic detail about the state of my boobs!)

Puddleduck.


----------



## JW3

Puddleduck - is there any chance your clinic could scan you to see what's going on?  My clinic seem really overcautious and the one time my AF was very late (I usually get it every 2 weeks   ) they wouldn't give me the provera without the scan.  When they did it looked like I'd ovulated and AF was due, then it turned up shortly afterwards.

I don't know if this makes any difference but when I got my bfp DH & me had actually BMS twice in one day - whch was quite amazing for us since DH had totally gone off it.  I know that really this is more than the advice but he was flying to Spain without me the next day so we thought can't do any harm.  I wonder whether this made any difference?


----------



## kdb

Hello Clare lovely   Welcome!  It is scary thinking about jabbing yourself with a needle but I was surprised - it really didn't hurt.  Just an initial prick as you'd expect.  And once you've done the first one, the rest are a breeze!

The only s/e I had on Clomid was hot flashes early in the morning (would wake me up).  On Puregon I had zero s/e; absolutely nothing!

Two tips for you:
1) take the pen / cartridge out of the fridge for about 5 mins before you do the shot - then it's not so cold going in
2) leave the needle in your skin after pressing the button all the way in and count to 5 (ie, about 5 secs) before taking it out.

Good luck!

Hi Puddleduck - when did you last test?

Penni


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello everyone

Welcome to the newbies!  Good luck for your tx.

Sorry am gonna be v brief, but couldn't just read and run...

Penni, my lovely.  I think of you often and am keeping everything crossed that all goes well for you on Monday.  You know I can totally empathise with all your anxieties - I would be feeling exactly the same - but your last scan showed everything was going well and there's no reason to believe that this isn't your time...  Look forward to hearing wonderful news on Monday. xx

Hi to everyone else.  Jenny - good luck for your 20week scan.  KD, Patches, Amber - hope you're all doing ok? x

I'm currently downregging on ivf #2.  All going well so far I think and if it goes to plan hope to get to ec by mid Feb.  

Best wishes, CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - none of my friends got the line either so I don't know why I am checking! LOL I am going mad with it all LOL  Has the MW listened in the heartbeat for you? Could you ask her to listen again so it settles your nerves?  might be worth asking?  Keep in there, not long now, just under a week to go 

Clare - Hello! Im so sorry to read about your m/cs.... life is so bloody tough isnt it?  I suppose we keep going on the hope it will stick for us one day.  When do you think you will be starting again?  Good luck for it all!

KD and Puddleduck - Thank you for your positive vibes!  

CHG - Thank you for your kinds words xxx Its good to hear you have started it, the time goes quick doesnt it to starting again, but then goes slow when you do start! ARGH...I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you that it works 1st time again for you, we have no reason to think that it won't.  Are you going to have 2 put back again if you can?  Keep positive, and let us know if you go through any down times so we can help you through it, you can PM me if you need to...  Keep us posted to where you are on TX..I will be checking!

Strawberry - Hows things going?

Everyone else HELLO hope your all ok and enjoying the hot sun shine... NOT LOL


----------



## Patches

Hi all!

Hello Puddleduck and Clare, and welcome! I hope your tx is going well. We're a merry bunch of people with disobedient bodies here, so you'll be in good company  I'm also a bit of a injection queen as I have REALLY long cycles on menopur (another injectable). I don't use the pen, but I second what kd said - the first time is definitely the worst because you have that 'I have to do *what*' feeling, but if you just take a deep breath, don't dither, and press the thingy it's actually fine. The needle is so slim that you don't really even feel it. The only times it's hurt me at all is when I've had my leg a bit tense, so just keep as relaxed as you can.

CHG - really glad to hear you're starting again. Good luck with it all!

Jenny - fingers crossed for your scan. I hope it goes really well.

Amber - good luck with the next stage! Very glad to hear all  the tests were fine.

Thank you all for your optimism on my behalf, too. I'm not feeling negative about this cycle but I think I've forgotten all prospect of it actually working (ie getting to the end of it successfully - a BFP isn't even on my radar!). So your comments are very nice. I'm back at the hosp on Tuesday - still on one dose at the mo. I really hope that the three follies I have grow a bit more, and that I don't have any new ones. There - perhaps I am more hopeful than I realised!

Hi KD, Strawberry, anyone else xx


----------



## Patches

Now Penny, my dear, I can completely understand why you are feeling so stressed, but here is a new mantra for you:

1. This is a new baby and there is no reason why the same thing will happen again. There hasn't been any suggestion that there's something inherently wrong with your body causing the m/cs is there? We all know that IVF pregnancies are riskier, but you've just been tragically unlucky and this baby and this pregnancy are their own new thing.

2. You are far too lovely a person to be channelling all your friends' bad karma - and if you are, then I think karma is a load of tripe. No one deserves what you've been through and when you hear about other people's news I think you should focus on nurturing your own little beanie. Having happy thoughts about meeting him or her can't possibly bring bad stuff about

3. All pregnancies are different, even in the same person. As Jenny said - she doesn't have that line, and I know lots of people who don't particularly feel anything for months at the start.

I'm so sad to hear that things are so difficult - and I know you know all this anyway. I hope that all of the stuff people have been saying on here is some help though, and is getting you through those last sleeps. Keep us posted on how you're feeling - and of course, how the scan goes. I'm keeping absolutely everything I can crossed for you lovey xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches you are soooo sooo lovely! Thank you....everything you say is so true   I am feeling more positive about it now, good lord its a good job I havent spent all this week feeling like I did on saturday and sunday!  Can't wait now for Monday....with all your positive vibes off here it can't be anything but good news! I am actually looking forward to it at the moment rather than the past few scans I've been dreading them...

THANK YOU GIRLS!

Patches good luck for tuesday, those 3 little follies will be cooking just lovely! Can't wait to see your post Tuesday...for some reason I feel like you're on track for the trigger this week! WOHOO Wouldnt be great news! Keeping it all crossed for you xxx


----------



## Patches

Aww, that's so sweet of you, Penny, and I'm *really* glad that you're feeling so much more positive. I'll be looking out for your post on Monday


----------



## amberboo

Hi just wanted to pop on and say hi and wish this weeksscanners lots of luck.

penni all the luck in the world for your scan 2moro hope that baby is doing everything it should be.

Patches good luck for your tracking scan on Tuesday I have everything crossed that you have nit overstimmed and you are ready for that all important trigger shot. I cent remember if you are doing bms or iui?

Jenni, 20 week scan on thurs, I can't believe how quick it has come! Hope everything is fine.

Chg hope all goes well on your next OCD 

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## puddleduck

Hello girlies!

Patches -  loved that about being a 'merry bunch of people with disobedient bodies!' So true. We're everything that the text books don't tell you!   to you for Tuesday. 

Jenny and kdb - i tested yesterday morning so that i could start the 10 day tablets. Was BFN which i knew it was going to be, still mental torture though, sat there waiting on the non-existent blue lines! Started tablets yesterday, so at least now i'm 2 days closer to Tx. 

Clare - the whole needle thing is a scary thought but is really not as bad as it sounds. I find the faffing around breaking the amps and getting air bubble out etc more of a worry than doing the actual stabbing! I don't use a pen but if you've got the whole putting the pen together sorted then you'll be fine, i'm sure. (Especially once you get the first one done)

amberboo - how are you feeling after your lap&dye & ovarian drilling? I was really sore after mine, so hope you're ok xx

Cowhatgirl - hope everything is going well with you and thank-you for the welcome  

Penni - sending you more   for tomorrow. 

 to you all,

Puddleduck


----------



## amberboo

Thanks puddleduck not to bad at all really pain subsided after about 3 days. Overies still
hurt if I stretch but not anywhere near as much a bad period pains so I really can't complain. 

Glad to hear you are getting closer to your next tx. 

Xx


----------



## penni_pencil

I'm 12 weeks pregnant! WOHOO  The scan was all good!  They dated it to the 15th Aug, so thats 3 different dates we have now LOL 15th, 16th and 16th HAHA, so we'll stick with the middle on which is DP's birthday WOHOO

Thank you all so much for all your support and help throughout all of the OI/IVF and pregnancies... its meant so much and I couldnt have got through it all with you!

Hopefully I can remain positive about the rest of the pregnancy now

YAY

xxx


----------



## kdb

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well done Penni


----------



## Patches

HOOORRAYYYYYY!!! I'm SO glad to hear it went well, Penny - I've been hopping on and off here all day, pressing 'refresh'! It must be so nice to look ahead to August now, and to have so many dates to look forward to! Will they narrow it down at the next scan?


----------



## JW3

Penni - that is brilliant news, I am so pleased for you.  Just keep remembering now that the odds are 99% in your favour, takes a bit of getting used to after all the bad news but everything really is going right for a change.  Hope your midwife is good and that they really look after you.

I rang my midwife on Friday because I was feeling a bit ill and have been able to get an extra check with the midwife today who has checked everything over and said its all ok.  She also said to book in early for the next appointment so I can get another extra check which is really good.  Not worrying as much about the 20wk scan on Thursday now.


----------



## amberboo

Yay loving the good news. Feeling really positive about this year and this thread xx do t wanna join the iui thread yet cos I don't wanna leave you gals. 

Xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thank you everyone for my lovely messages 

Amber - Please don't leave us  Stay on here with us   I didn't go over to the IVF's boards, I just kept on posting here cos I love talking to you all and been on here for a year or two now so didn't want to leave... still dont LOL  And im not going anywhere, if you all don;t mind, would like to keep in contact to help with keeping you all positive and keeping up on your cycles and the BFPs that are going to come 

Jenny - Im really glad you rang your MW and she saw you, and that everything is ok   Roll on Thursday WOHOO  Are you going to get it confirmed that its a boy?

xxx


----------



## Patches

You'd better stick around, Penny and Amber! We'd feel we'd lost friends if you went!

So glad to hear you had some good news too, Jenny - hope you're feeling more positive about the scan now.

I really hope I can channel some of these good vibes for my tracking scan tomorrow. I got rather upset last night about it as in the equivalent week last time around there was no growth at all and putting up the dose was when the lead follie starts to lose interest and others started popping up. I just don't want to start going down that path again! I feel a bit better today - just one more sleep until I know, anyway. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## JW3

Penni - yes we are going to check it is a boy.  If it isn't I'll have a whole load of blue stuff to take back   However the midwife even said this morning that the heartbeat sounded like a boys?


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber  - Wishing you all the luck in the world for today...hope its goes to plan..I have a feeling it going to   Please post as soon as you can as I'll be watching out for your post


----------



## Strawberry*

hello!!!!!!!!
girls I am not even going to try to catch up cos my goodness you lot have been chatting a lot   
Will just send my love to you all and say   to the new girls, I hope your time here is short and you all soon have little bouncing babies  
Penni           I am so glad all was well at your scan this is your time girl - you enjoy it   Much love to you - you have been a fab support to us all and I truely wish all goes your way now.

I am looking a little advice girls pls.  I am on day 12 of my injections and had a scan on Sunday which showed very little happening with follies but a cyst growing   Have any of you had cysts and what happens with them!?  She really didn't say very much I don't have another scan until Thrus now.  They haev not increased my does this time (usually by this stage I am onto 75IU one day and 150IU the next is this because of the cyst do you think?

x


----------



## Patches

Hi all! Not good news from me, sadly - no progress at the scan today, and the nurse was making pretty negative noises about it working. I'm going up to 1 1/2 doses from tomorrow, but I think the big IVF talk is hoving into view. I really don't think I can face this, so it's looking as though I'm almost at the end of my brief journey here  Feeling a bit sad and quiet - not sure it's all sunk in.

Strawberry - sorry to hear that you're having spanners in the works too. I've never had a cyst mid-cycle, but kd may know more from her experiences. I'm guessing they wouldn't keep you going at all though if they thought it was going to be a problem...?


----------



## kdb

Oh Patches, I'm so sorry   Do give yourself (and DH) as much time as you need to get over this set-back.  Moving to IVF can seem really scary at first, but in a few days or weeks I'm sure you'll find renewed energy and desire to keep trying xoxoxo

Hi Strawbs - I have a cyst but it was discovered after a cycle, not during one.  Did they say what sort of cyst it is?  Or how big it is?  Am guessing it's a "functional" or "simple" cyst as they are the most common.  Perhaps your cyst looked like it was collapsing and that's why your clinic is fine to continue with the cycle?

Talking to one of the girls on the IUI thread, she had a cyst and it disappeared after two AFs but they were long cycles.  From what I've read, most cysts disappear on their own.  My clinic put me on Provera for 10 days to induce a bleed, but that made no difference.  Next option and most commonly prescribed is the Pill.  I chose not to do this and am taking Chinese herbs instead.

Other advice from FFs has been to go on a Low GI / GL diet (ie, cut right down on sugar and refined foods) which I'm doing as best I can.

Cysts aren't so much of an issue with IVF, as they can be removed / drained before stimms.

See what happens on Thursday - but if you're really concerned, give the clinic a call.

I have my next scan on Friday; am not expecting the cyst to have gone but hoping it is shrinking.  Am going to continue the herbs for a couple of months anyway, in prep for IVF in Spring.

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Patches - really hope things turn around for you

You never know when you are going for scans things can change around really quickly

KD - really hope your cyst has gone

Strawberry - I had a cyst but it was not during a cycle.  However my aunty actually had a cyst on her ovaries when she was pregnant and had it removed whilst pregnant so I am not sure how much they affect the rest of the working of your ovaries?


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny, congrats on getting half-way!  20wks, wow!!!  How are you feeling?


----------



## penni_pencil

have your support xxxx

Patches - No, the date they will keep now is the 15th Aug, the 12 week scan they call the dating scan   They date it by the size of the baby, so one slight move they can measure incorrectly anyway.  I know its the 16th Aug, as I know exactly when I ovulated LOL so im sticking to that   Do'h, just noticed on my last post I said Amber, when I meant you.. SORRY!...  I'm really shocked theres no movement   When is your next scan after going upto 1.5 doses? I hope they are not going to leave you long before checking you havent suddenly had a big boost?  Was IVF something you didn't want to do for personal reasons?  Have you re-thought that? Look at me   IVF sounds like it might be a better way for you because you can end up with loads of follies, so they can put you on a higher dose and let them follies grow  ?  IVF really isn't that different to OI, they only difference is they remove the eggs and mix with the sperm then put them back...saves us having sex to do it LOL Thats the way I look at it  Someone asked me if Ill have sex now, I said hell no, didn't have to have sex to get pg so why would I now LOL  If you need any re-assurance on IVF, PM me xxx  I'll still keep fingers crossed for this cycle for you xxx

kd - What are the herbs you are taking?  just tablet form or something else?  Lets hope that pestie cyst has started to go.. xxx

Strawberry - Oh my word.. TX is just not simple is it   I've never experienced any cysts, so don;t know much about them at all   KD's advice look like one to follow.  Whens your next scan up there?  If they thought it was an issue I think they would have stopped you then, so fingers crossed its something that can run aside your tx xxx

   

CHG - Hows the IVF going?  Have you started injecting yet? How you feeling?

Hello everyone else, hope your all ok...

Im doing ok...staying positive...still feeling sick LOL and tired LOL but I really don't mind   My friend has given me a load of maternity clothes, and couldnt have come at a better time as my work trousers were well tight after I'd eaten my lunch yesterday LOL  Just gotta get some bl00dy bras now, boobs have grow from putting on 1/2 stone! Good lord Ill be the size of a house by the time this baby comes LOL  My Mum said she put on loads of weight during her 6!!!! pregnancies (She was a busy lady LOL) I think she took all my fertility too LOL  Strange how she was so fertile, but her 2 daughters have had no end of problems isnt it

xxxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Penni - just wanted to say YAAAAAY! That's such wonderful news.  Can't tell you how delighted I am that the scan went well.  Now enjoy every precious moment of the rest of your pregnancy.  xx

Best wishes to everyone else and thanks so much for your thoughts re my cycle.  

Continuing to downreg, then scan on Friday to check all is quiet and will then start stimming if everything ok.  Egg collection is provisionally booked for the 17th Feb, so not too long.  

Congrats again Penni.

Love CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOO thats news CHG   Keep us posted  1st stage nearly over YAY Come on them follies! LOL

xxx


----------



## JW3

Just a quick post to let you know that I had my 20 week scan this morning and everything was totally fine and normal & it is a boy.  So it really is possible to go on from all this and have a totally normal pregnancy.

Last week I was feeling really tired and was getting worried about getting too big but I had an extra midwife appointment where she said I'm totally on track and in normal ranges which was good but I need to take it easy more and have a small snack before bedtime to stop blood sugar dropping too low at night.  

Back later to post more, personals etc.


----------



## amberboo

Patches, I am sorry your follies are not behaving. I know how horible it feels to leave a scan without the news you hope for, it feels like the end of the road and I always feel like giving up and a day later I always seem to accept that things must move on and I sudenly get really positive aboutthe next step. I really hope you are feeling a bit better today, when is your next scan? Xx

Jenny, so happy for you and still a boy, phew that saves some trips to the shops. Sit back and enjoy the remainder if your pregnancy. Xx

chg good luck for your scan 2moro, all fingerscrossed you are ready to get going with stimming. Xx

I have just started getting tender boobs so fingers crossed an af coming soon so I can do my fsh test in day 3 and then I only have 1cycle to go until iui cycle. I will be pregnant by summer I'm determined then I won't have to help put the tent up when we go camping lol. 

Xxxxx 
love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Patches

Amber - that's the best reason I ever heard for getting pg! I hope af arrives soon 

Jenny - lovely news!!! I'm glad everything's going so well, and can't believe that you're half way through!

CHG - good luck for the egg collection.

Sort of weird news from me: I just came back from the hospital and there's been no more growth even on the higher dose, so the cycle has been abandoned. Apparently it's possible to get resistant to the drugs (when I said my body was misbehaving I had no idea how ingenious it could be!). I feel mixed - sad it's gone so badly of course, but actually also really relieved to stop the cycle before it all got really stressful. I have an appt with the consultant in May but there's basically nothing else to do now until then - except try to eat more! I stopped at Tesco on the way home and bought loads of fruit smoothies and cereal bars so I'm going to be troughing away for the next few months trying to put on a few more pounds healthily. One annoying thing though - I said I wanted to be referred to a dietician for advice and the nurse just said that it had to be done by the doctor and so couldn't happen until I see him in May! It's a bit hard to feel as though they just don't care about being supportive at all. Bah. I'm still really not at all sure about IVF which would be the only step left (but thanks so much for the offer of advice Penny - I'm going to take you up on it when I've had a chance to get used to it all). But I'm sure they wouldn't let me do that while my BMI's under 19 anyway so I'm killing two birds with one stone for now.

I'm still going to hang around here if that's ok though - I want to know how you're all getting on, and would love to hear about a few more BFPs  I haven't completely given up on having my own - I'll just be going it alone for now (with DP of course, who is also rather relieved I'm going to be having an easier time of it for a few months). Thanks for all your lovely support over the last few months   xxx


----------



## amberboo

Oh patches I am sorry, but glad you seem to br more positive than the other day. A little thought I just had is if a dr can refer you to dietician then surely your gp will do. Worth a try I find that it is best to see the main dr at the surgery for things that aren't the norm as they are able to make a decision there and then rather than wait for someone to give permission. My gp ( top partner) gave both of us all our blood tests without even questioning it where as the other go refused to give us anything.  Have a great few months off, enjoy spring and if the next few months go as fast as the 1st month of this year it will come round in no time at all


Xxxx


----------



## Patches

Thanks Amber - that's really sweet of you, and a great idea about trying the GP. I hadn't thought of that.

I hope everything's going well for you!


----------



## JW3

Patches     sorry to hear about the cycle being abandoned     I hope you manage to get your refereal to a dietician   

Amber - good luck     

CHG - hope it is going well     

Hi Penni


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - great news on your 20wk scan   And a boy..>WOHOO

Amber - fingers crossed AF is on is way   Love the determination and PMA...its great, keep it up...its the only thing that gets us through all this crap!

Patches - Oh my lordie.....I can't believe it... Im so sorry  I really thought this cycle would be the one for you   Do what amber said and go to your GP to be refered.. sod the fertility dr's.... I can;t believe they are not willing to get your refered now ready for your IVF! PANTS or what...how dare they blame you weight then not help you....!!  Whats there thinking!!!  Get yourself to your GP this week and get refered so when the time comes for your IVF appt they will have NO excuses!  The next few months try to forget about all this and enjoy yourself, do all the things you havent been doing whilst on TX... trust me, it WILL go quick.. time off TX seems to fly! Probably cos we're not analysing every single thing every single day   We're all here for you, and please say around so we know your enjoying yourself ready for when you do start again  xxxx

Girlies.. I had a sudden thought yesterday about a problem with the cervix that means you have to have a stitch in their cervix due to the pressure of the baby being on it (this was because I felt a little pain inside down there)... so I decided to look it up and what the cause can be... well, its called an incompetent cervix and CAN be caused by D&C's and any trauma to the cervix in the past!! Well, I've had 2 d&c's and...when the dr did my biospy he said he OPENED my cervix even more as the hole was too small!!!  So now Im worried about havin that!  They can stitch it up around wk 14-16...Im 13 now...so Im getting on that phone to the MW tomorrow to ask her if she can check it for me, or refer me to someone who can...  Apparently a lot of women dont know they have one until they have lost the baby and its the cause of upto 25% of 2nd trimester m/c and preterm labour!!!

I'm a little shocked this hasn't been flagged up anyway due to my d&c's?  Although I didnt mention to my MW about the biopsy and the opening of the cervix as it never even crossed my mind.  All I have thought about is that now.... I have read up alot about it on the web, and everywhere says the same thing.. d&cs can cause it!  (Along with other things like having the drug DES and other pregnancies... obviously they don't relate to me)  I was tempted to call the out of hours MW, but its not urgent yet? is it I dunno.... 1 more day to wait til MW should be fine... i think? I dunno


----------



## Patches

Thank you for all the nice support, ladies - it really means a lot   I'm doing just as Penny suggested and enjoying being off the whole thing. I even locked my sharps box and am going to stow it out of sight somewhere.

Penny - that all sounds very alarming, but really good that you came across it just at the right time. Why don't you just take it easy for a day and then make it clear to the midwife that you have concerns for several good reasons, and see what she says. It sounds as though you're not in that high-risk period just yet (and anyway hopefully it will come to nothing anyway - it's not something I'd heard of myself, so please don't think I'm agreeing it will happen). I don't think there's any harm in laying on a bit of a guilt trip based on your history anyway, just to make sure they take it seriously and support you. Let us know how the appt goes.

Hello everyone else - hope you're well kd - haven't seen you on here for a little bit. Your trip home must be coming up soon now  ?


----------



## JW3

Penni     now then stop googling right now.  It is very rare 2nd trimester miscarriage and I'm sure there are lots of girls who've had 2 d&c's (unfortunately) who are absolutely fine    .  If they don't usually do the stitching until wk 14 anyway I am sure that waiting to speak to the midwife tomorrow will be ok   .  I hope your midwife is really helpful, mine were when I rang with concerns and didn't seem to think anything about it.  They must get lots of girls who have never had fertility problems and who have conceived naturally who ring them in a state all the time.  I have had the odd pain in that area, I'm not sure whether it is the baby moving around or something.  Keep remembering that now there is a 99% chance of everything being fine and everything going to plan       I am sure your dr would not have opened the cervix up too much


----------



## penni_pencil

Girls thank you for you posts! Just what I needed!  I'll just call tomorrow anyway just so she can put my mind at rest that it will be ok.. I also posted the question on the MWs board on here and she said 

"the risk of you having an incompetent cervix is very small. D & c's carry a small chance of problems, but it is rare. Women that have had babies before always have their cervix open to about 1-2cm wide, so don't worry. An incompetent cervix is one that starts to shorten and open, it doesn't sound as though you are at risk,"

SO looks like im panicing over nothing but need to be sure by asking anyway 

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227478.0


----------

